# Prediction: November Electoral Vote - Clinton 429 - Trump 109



## U2Edge

I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109. 

These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:

Idaho
Wyoming 
North Dakota
South Dakota
Nebraska 
Kansas
Oklahoma
Texas
Mississippi
Alabama
South Carolina
Indiana
West Virginia

Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.

The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.


----------



## Obiwan

I think a more accurate prediction would be. .

Trump: 8 years
Hillary: 20 to life...


----------



## 2aguy

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.




President Trump will find this post funny.......the new federal prisoner hilary clinton.....will have her computer privileges denied.....


----------



## Rozman

Obiwan said:


> I think a more accurate prediction would be. .
> 
> Trump: 8 years
> Hillary: 20 to life...



Chelsea Clinton will have wrapped up her first term as 
US Senator from NY and having announced she is running for the
Office of President and the FBI will say they are close to announcing
that their investigation into Hillary's emails should conclude in a few years...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....


----------



## couch protester

Hillary couldn't beat a unkown black man with a Muslim name. Deez nuts would have beat Hillary. Trump has a following, Hillary has poor book sells

Hitlery doesn't have white American males and Bill Cosby Clinton sabatoged her Black Lives Matter votes. So, the only card left to play is the gender and illegals card.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

She'll have a hard time winning oh, NC, FL, ....even PA is in play now.


----------



## Katzndogz

Trump might turn Oregon red.

In a down-on-its-luck Oregon mill town, the savior they're waiting for is Donald Trump


----------



## candycorn

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.




Remains to be seen.  Alaska will most definitely be in the Drumpf column as will Utah with or without the Latter Day Saints support.   I would put Louisiana in his column as well.  You could be right about the rest if Hillary avoids stepping in it.  Arizona will be a challenge for HRC


----------



## sonic

It's headed this way.   Cook political analytics just moved 11 states from Red to Toss-up.  The NeverTrump movement is exceptionally strong and actually doing some good in bringing people of different political beliefs together to unite against that sleazeball.
The danger of course is complacency.  There's no limit to the gullibility of Americans who will buy into the "but I've changed" BS Trump is going to peddle.  It's like battered spouses excusing bad behavior.


----------



## candycorn

sonic said:


> It's headed this way.   Cook political analytics just moved 11 states from Red to Toss-up.  The NeverTrump movement is exceptionally strong and actually doing some good in bringing people of different political beliefs together to unite against that sleazeball.



You will be able to see how much stroke Trump supporters have in 3 months:

The Speaker of the House has come out and stated that he cannot support the nominee of his own party.  Needless to say this is a slap in the face to Mr. Trump (a well deserved one).  I believe it is on 8/9/16, Mr. Ryan is up for re-election in his own party.  If he wins by upwards of say 15-20 percent, there is nothing to worry about from Mr. Trump's supporters.


----------



## Toro

LordBrownTrout said:


> She'll have a hard time winning oh, NC, FL, ....even PA is in play now.



Latest Florida poll.


----------



## bucs90

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



So....you have Trump losing to Hillary in Georgia and Tennessee??? And Arkansas, Louisiana and North Carolina??? And Florida? Um....you don't know the South well do ya?

If Hillary beats Trump that badly in the South....I'll bark along with her


----------



## SuperDemocrat

I think Trump is going to have an uphill battle this november just because he is the outsider.  People feel more comfortable with an established person and generally don't like change that much so they are going to pick with what they know because it worked well for them in the past.


----------



## LoneLaugher

The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts. 

Pick your poison.

The media. 
Voter fraud. 
The illuminati. 
The IRS. 
Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii! 

One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.


----------



## candycorn

LoneLaugher said:


> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.



The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....    

Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...  

They don't even believe their own bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643

Toro said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll have a hard time winning oh, NC, FL, ....even PA is in play now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Florida poll.
> 
> View attachment 74106
Click to expand...

Associated Industries of Florida?  That's a Union operation, isn't it?


----------



## bripat9643

bucs90 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you have Trump losing to Hillary in Georgia and Tennessee??? And Arkansas, Louisiana and North Carolina??? And Florida? Um....you don't know the South well do ya?
> 
> If Hillary beats Trump that badly in the South....I'll bark along with her
Click to expand...


You don't know the South if you think Hillary is popular there.


----------



## amrchaos

bucs90 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you have Trump losing to Hillary in Georgia and Tennessee??? And Arkansas, Louisiana and North Carolina??? And Florida? Um....you don't know the South well do ya?
> 
> If Hillary beats Trump that badly in the South....I'll bark along with her
Click to expand...

The south do not go for party.  They vote for the more conservative politician.

The most conservative politician in this race is Hillary!!.

In fact, we do not know how to classify Trump.  There is no record to classify him, and his word means nothing!!


----------



## Maryland Patriot

If there is one thing I know, the polls are always correct.
BREAKING: New Game-Changing Poll Shows Ted Cruz CLOBBERING Trump By Double Digits in Indiana!! | RedState


----------



## U2Edge

candycorn said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remains to be seen.  Alaska will most definitely be in the Drumpf column as will Utah with or without the Latter Day Saints support.   I would put Louisiana in his column as well.  You could be right about the rest if Hillary avoids stepping in it.  Arizona will be a challenge for HRC
Click to expand...


Latest polling in Arizona by the "Behavior Research Center" has Hillary ahead with 42% to Trumps 35%.


----------



## candycorn

U2Edge said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remains to be seen.  Alaska will most definitely be in the Drumpf column as will Utah with or without the Latter Day Saints support.   I would put Louisiana in his column as well.  You could be right about the rest if Hillary avoids stepping in it.  Arizona will be a challenge for HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Latest polling in Arizona by the "Behavior Research Center" has Hillary ahead with 42% to Trumps 35%.
Click to expand...


It always seems like AZ will turn blue then it swings red at the last moment....I hope you're right.


----------



## HappyJoy

couch protester said:


> Hillary couldn't beat a unkown black man with a Muslim name. Deez nuts would have beat Hillary. Trump has a following, Hillary has poor book sells
> 
> Hitlery doesn't have white American males and Bill Cosby Clinton sabatoged her Black Lives Matter votes. So, the only card left to play is the gender and illegals card.



That's funny.  Whoever you supported in 2008 and 2012 lost to the guy who lost to Obama.  Ha, suck it.


----------



## U2Edge

bripat9643 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you have Trump losing to Hillary in Georgia and Tennessee??? And Arkansas, Louisiana and North Carolina??? And Florida? Um....you don't know the South well do ya?
> 
> If Hillary beats Trump that badly in the South....I'll bark along with her
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the South if you think Hillary is popular there.
Click to expand...


She does not need to be popular, all she has to do is beat Trump. Thats it. The latest polls have Hillary beating Trump in North Carolina.

Remember Bill Clinton, her husband, won Louisiana, Arkansas, Tennessee, and Kentucky, each time he ran for President. 

Trump is going to get slaughtered. I'm a Republican myself and have voted straight Republican in every election since 1992. This year I'll be voting for Hillary Clinton to prevent Trump from getting anywhere near the White House and to send a message to the people who foolishly have supported Trump for the Republican nomination. Thats right, many harcore Republicans that have given their time volunteering in the past and giving money, will be voting for Hillary Clinton this year in order to STOP TRUMP. 

The NEVER TRUMP movement is going to hand Hillary a landslide victory over Trump!


----------



## U2Edge

candycorn said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remains to be seen.  Alaska will most definitely be in the Drumpf column as will Utah with or without the Latter Day Saints support.   I would put Louisiana in his column as well.  You could be right about the rest if Hillary avoids stepping in it.  Arizona will be a challenge for HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Latest polling in Arizona by the "Behavior Research Center" has Hillary ahead with 42% to Trumps 35%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It always seems like AZ will turn blue then it swings red at the last moment....I hope you're right.
Click to expand...


I'm a Republican and enjoy the fact that Arizona is typically a red state. But Trump makes this election different. I have never voted for a Democrat before, but will be supporting Hillary Clinton this year. 

            Trump is only ahead in Mississippi by 3 points and loses in Utah to both Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders.


----------



## auditor0007

LordBrownTrout said:


> She'll have a hard time winning oh, NC, FL, ....even PA is in play now.



She leads in all of those states over Trump.  She actually only trailed Kasich by two points in Ohio.  I'm not sure how many states she will win, but she will win more than Obama did in 2008.  Georgia and NC will likely go to Clinton.


----------



## U2Edge

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....



The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election. 

Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!


----------



## U2Edge

*Confessions of a Republican  *
watch it and substitute Trump for Goldwater.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

U2Edge said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you have Trump losing to Hillary in Georgia and Tennessee??? And Arkansas, Louisiana and North Carolina??? And Florida? Um....you don't know the South well do ya?
> 
> If Hillary beats Trump that badly in the South....I'll bark along with her
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the South if you think Hillary is popular there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does not need to be popular, all she has to do is beat Trump. Thats it. The latest polls have Hillary beating Trump in North Carolina.
> 
> Remember Bill Clinton, her husband, won Louisiana, Arkansas, Tennessee, and Kentucky, each time he ran for President.
> 
> Trump is going to get slaughtered. I'm a Republican myself and have voted straight Republican in every election since 1992. This year I'll be voting for Hillary Clinton to prevent Trump from getting anywhere near the White House and to send a message to the people who foolishly have supported Trump for the Republican nomination. Thats right, many harcore Republicans that have given their time volunteering in the past and giving money, will be voting for Hillary Clinton this year in order to STOP TRUMP.
> 
> The NEVER TRUMP movement is going to hand Hillary a landslide victory over Trump!
Click to expand...

Interesting. In Maryland, a mostly idiot,, I mean democrat state, I know a good number of democrats that are going to vote Trump just to keep Hillary away from the white house.
 It is going to be interesting.
 I still say Hillary will get it because it was promised to her and our votes dont really count at all.


----------



## rightwinger

If the election were held today, Hillary would get around 400 Evs
By taking Red States Arizona, Georgia and Utah as well as all the swing states

But by Election Day, a tidal wave will hit Red States Tennesee , Kentucky, Indiana giving Hillary well over 400


----------



## kaz

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

U2Edge said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
Click to expand...


Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...


----------



## Stephanie

If Hillary wins then this country deserves to live under dictators (the Federal Government) telling you how and where to live, how and what you can eat, who can bake cakes and who can't, states you live in are sued with you picking up the bill, UNELECTED bureaucrats  in Federal agencies making up the rules for your life. Freedom was something a long time ago and over rated anyway


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
Click to expand...

You can add all the pollsters and political pundits

Trump and Hillary do not start the race with an equal chance to win. Hillary  starts needing only 27 electoral votes to reach 270. Given Trumps alienation of women and Hispanics, that 270 will be easily surpassed and by a wide margin


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> If Hillary wins then this country deserves to live under dictators (the Federal Government) telling you how and where to live, how and what you can eat, who can bake cakes and who can't, states you live in are sued with you picking up the bill, UNELECTED bureaucrats  in Federal agencies making up the rules for your life. Freedom was something a long time ago and over rated anyway


<God, is this woman ever stupid>


----------



## rightwinger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
Click to expand...

Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it

It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.




try making a prediction when you are sober, that cheap vodka has destroyed too many brain cells.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
Click to expand...



I thought you were a republican---------------just another lie.  no surprise.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a republican---------------just another lie.  no surprise.
Click to expand...

Yes, I am still registered Republican


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
Click to expand...


  You might want to tell the RINOs that.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a republican---------------just another lie.  no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am still registered Republican
Click to expand...



liar


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I am a leftist and I am not convinced it will be a slam dunk for Hillary...I think this will be a war a hard slog against Trump...make no mistake about it.......
Clinton-Trump election could 'scramble' traditional electoral map, experts say


----------



## rightwinger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to tell the RINOs that.
Click to expand...

The RINOs will be laughing "told you so" when Trump is schlonged and brings the rest of the GOP down with him


----------



## mak5

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.


I think 377-161 is more likely, but Trump will lose in a landslide.


----------



## Redfish

mak5 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 377-161 is more likely, but Trump will lose in a landslide.
Click to expand...



care to place a bet?   you fools said he would never win a primary,  how did that work out?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

auditor0007 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll have a hard time winning oh, NC, FL, ....even PA is in play now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She leads in all of those states over Trump.  She actually only trailed Kasich by two points in Ohio.  I'm not sure how many states she will win, but she will win more than Obama did in 2008.  Georgia and NC will likely go to Clinton.
Click to expand...

Very doubtful. She's losing ground.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## imawhosure

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the primary predictions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to tell the RINOs that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RINOs will be laughing "told you so" when Trump is schlonged and brings the rest of the GOP down with him
Click to expand...



I am a registered Republican also, went to Florida for 3 months to check the reality of Trump power, and discovered it was real.  But something changed between Florida and today.  It wasn't that he won those states, but how he won those states that changed the perception of his ability to get the Republicans behind him.  As of now, it isn't going to happen.

For the 1st month while in Florida, I thought the polls were skewed.  No way did Trump have this much support, something was wrong.  I found out, what was wrong was my opinion that they were wrong, lol.  Trump hard core supporters pointed to virtually every poll, and nobody believed them.  Now the shoe is on the other foot, and everyone is pointing at the polls, and Trump supporters have their head in the sand and won't admit that one poll could be wrong, maybe even two, possibly 3; but most of them?  No way Jose.  Just as they predicted what Trump would do in many primaries accurately, they are telling everyone........including his arrogant supporters what he WON'T do in the general; they just don't want to listen.

And so, for Trump supporters, let me say this---------------> everything can change very quickly in politics, you can go from getting hammered, to winning convincingly.  Thing is, usually for that to happen 1 of 2 things must occur, 1. your opponent steps in it so bad they can't recover, or 2. your candidate redefines him/herself to become more electable.  From what I see, the Trump supporters have all their eggs in one basket and are betting on number 1, because Trump is doing nothing to change public perception of him, and in fact negotiating publicly against himself on his own tax plan, along with flip-flopping on other economic stances he claimed to take.

No Trump supporters, Mr Trump is 100% correct that if he is elected, it will be because of the Democratic crossover vote, not the Republican vote.  He will get some I am sure, but not enough to make up for all the people who are revolted by Trumps demeanor, and will not vote for him.  As of this writing, the only question is-------->will Trump take the senate and house down, along with his Presidential candidacy!  By September, or October, we should have a pretty clear picture, and while I hope not, it might finally force the red states to get 100% serious about an article 5.  I guess that could be considered making lemonade out of lemons.


----------



## Redfish

imawhosure said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Primary's were based on a relatively small group of voters compared to the general election.
> 
> Yes, Barry Goldwater won the 1964 Republican nomination, only to get slaughtered in the general election against Johnson. Trump is likely a repeat of Barry Goldwater in 1964!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to tell the RINOs that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RINOs will be laughing "told you so" when Trump is schlonged and brings the rest of the GOP down with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a registered Republican also, went to Florida for 3 months to check the reality of Trump power, and discovered it was real.  But something changed between Florida and today.  It wasn't that he won those states, but how he won those states that changed the perception of his ability to get the Republicans behind him.  As of now, it isn't going to happen.
> 
> For the 1st month while in Florida, I thought the polls were skewed.  No way did Trump have this much support, something was wrong.  I found out, what was wrong was my opinion that they were wrong, lol.  Trump hard core supporters pointed to virtually every poll, and nobody believed them.  Now the shoe is on the other foot, and everyone is pointing at the polls, and Trump supporters have their head in the sand and won't admit that one poll could be wrong, maybe even two, possibly 3; but most of them?  No way Jose.  Just as they predicted what Trump would do in many primaries accurately, they are telling everyone........including his arrogant supporters what he WON'T do in the general; they just don't want to listen.
> 
> And so, for Trump supporters, let me say this---------------> everything can change very quickly in politics, you can go from getting hammered, to winning convincingly.  Thing is, usually for that to happen 1 of 2 things must occur, 1. your opponent steps in it so bad they can't recover, or 2. your candidate redefines him/herself to become more electable.  From what I see, the Trump supporters have all their eggs in one basket and are betting on number 1, because Trump is doing nothing to change public perception of him, and in fact negotiating publicly against himself on his own tax plan, along with flip-flopping on other economic stances he claimed to take.
> 
> No Trump supporters, Mr Trump is 100% correct that if he is elected, it will be because of the Democratic crossover vote, not the Republican vote.  He will get some I am sure, but not enough to make up for all the people who are revolted by Trumps demeanor, and will not vote for him.  As of this writing, the only question is-------->will Trump take the senate and house down, along with his Presidential candidacy!  By September, or October, we should have a pretty clear picture, and while I hope not, it might finally force the red states to get 100% serious about an article 5.  I guess that could be considered making lemonade out of lemons.
Click to expand...



He has won every demographic in the last primaries.  A landslide victory is very possible, especially if the FBI goes public with what they have on Hillary.


----------



## Anathema

LoneLaugher said:


> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.



If thus country is Center/Left, then it no longer has any value and deserves to be burned to the ground as the Muslems are doing in Europe right now.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Anathema said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If thus country is Center/Left, then it no longer has any value and deserves to be burned to the ground as the Muslems are doing in Europe right now.
Click to expand...


Good morning to you too, Sunshine.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

I think Trump will have an uphill battle to beat Hillary.  He is kind of the underdog in all of this.


----------



## imawhosure

Redfish said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the past to predict the future is sketchy at best...
> 
> 
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to tell the RINOs that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RINOs will be laughing "told you so" when Trump is schlonged and brings the rest of the GOP down with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a registered Republican also, went to Florida for 3 months to check the reality of Trump power, and discovered it was real.  But something changed between Florida and today.  It wasn't that he won those states, but how he won those states that changed the perception of his ability to get the Republicans behind him.  As of now, it isn't going to happen.
> 
> For the 1st month while in Florida, I thought the polls were skewed.  No way did Trump have this much support, something was wrong.  I found out, what was wrong was my opinion that they were wrong, lol.  Trump hard core supporters pointed to virtually every poll, and nobody believed them.  Now the shoe is on the other foot, and everyone is pointing at the polls, and Trump supporters have their head in the sand and won't admit that one poll could be wrong, maybe even two, possibly 3; but most of them?  No way Jose.  Just as they predicted what Trump would do in many primaries accurately, they are telling everyone........including his arrogant supporters what he WON'T do in the general; they just don't want to listen.
> 
> And so, for Trump supporters, let me say this---------------> everything can change very quickly in politics, you can go from getting hammered, to winning convincingly.  Thing is, usually for that to happen 1 of 2 things must occur, 1. your opponent steps in it so bad they can't recover, or 2. your candidate redefines him/herself to become more electable.  From what I see, the Trump supporters have all their eggs in one basket and are betting on number 1, because Trump is doing nothing to change public perception of him, and in fact negotiating publicly against himself on his own tax plan, along with flip-flopping on other economic stances he claimed to take.
> 
> No Trump supporters, Mr Trump is 100% correct that if he is elected, it will be because of the Democratic crossover vote, not the Republican vote.  He will get some I am sure, but not enough to make up for all the people who are revolted by Trumps demeanor, and will not vote for him.  As of this writing, the only question is-------->will Trump take the senate and house down, along with his Presidential candidacy!  By September, or October, we should have a pretty clear picture, and while I hope not, it might finally force the red states to get 100% serious about an article 5.  I guess that could be considered making lemonade out of lemons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has won every demographic in the last primaries.  A landslide victory is very possible, especially if the FBI goes public with what they have on Hillary.
Click to expand...


Winning every demographic in the primaries is wonderful.  Wait, we are out of the primaries, and he is losing almost every demographic in the general, so far.

And let me ask you-------------->were his words during the primaries and debates on his positions part of the reason he won the nomination?  So now, the words on policies that won him the nomination, he decides to negotiate against himself; publicly no less, and flip-flop!  Come on!  As a Trump supporter, (meaning many of you) besides his wall, you can't name a policy he is for that is not malleable, and according to many reports the wall is too, lol.

Usually, this is where I go into how you people have been scammed, but I am not going to do that anymore.  Many of you have debated with liberals for years, upon years, trying to pin them down.  Well, now it is your turn, lol.  Trump changes policies so fast, that once a lefty gets you to state what he stands for in the world according to you, within a week, everything that you stated may have changed........therefore, it is one of 2 things, 1. just like Obama, the cult of personality, or 2. he is better than Hillary, which is an admission that he BAMBOOZLED you when that is all you got!


----------



## namvet

tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??


----------



## Redfish

imawhosure said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it
> 
> It will be like Groundhog Day for Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell the RINOs that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RINOs will be laughing "told you so" when Trump is schlonged and brings the rest of the GOP down with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a registered Republican also, went to Florida for 3 months to check the reality of Trump power, and discovered it was real.  But something changed between Florida and today.  It wasn't that he won those states, but how he won those states that changed the perception of his ability to get the Republicans behind him.  As of now, it isn't going to happen.
> 
> For the 1st month while in Florida, I thought the polls were skewed.  No way did Trump have this much support, something was wrong.  I found out, what was wrong was my opinion that they were wrong, lol.  Trump hard core supporters pointed to virtually every poll, and nobody believed them.  Now the shoe is on the other foot, and everyone is pointing at the polls, and Trump supporters have their head in the sand and won't admit that one poll could be wrong, maybe even two, possibly 3; but most of them?  No way Jose.  Just as they predicted what Trump would do in many primaries accurately, they are telling everyone........including his arrogant supporters what he WON'T do in the general; they just don't want to listen.
> 
> And so, for Trump supporters, let me say this---------------> everything can change very quickly in politics, you can go from getting hammered, to winning convincingly.  Thing is, usually for that to happen 1 of 2 things must occur, 1. your opponent steps in it so bad they can't recover, or 2. your candidate redefines him/herself to become more electable.  From what I see, the Trump supporters have all their eggs in one basket and are betting on number 1, because Trump is doing nothing to change public perception of him, and in fact negotiating publicly against himself on his own tax plan, along with flip-flopping on other economic stances he claimed to take.
> 
> No Trump supporters, Mr Trump is 100% correct that if he is elected, it will be because of the Democratic crossover vote, not the Republican vote.  He will get some I am sure, but not enough to make up for all the people who are revolted by Trumps demeanor, and will not vote for him.  As of this writing, the only question is-------->will Trump take the senate and house down, along with his Presidential candidacy!  By September, or October, we should have a pretty clear picture, and while I hope not, it might finally force the red states to get 100% serious about an article 5.  I guess that could be considered making lemonade out of lemons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has won every demographic in the last primaries.  A landslide victory is very possible, especially if the FBI goes public with what they have on Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winning every demographic in the primaries is wonderful.  Wait, we are out of the primaries, and he is losing almost every demographic in the general, so far.
> 
> And let me ask you-------------->were his words during the primaries and debates on his positions part of the reason he won the nomination?  So now, the words on policies that won him the nomination, he decides to negotiate against himself; publicly no less, and flip-flop!  Come on!  As a Trump supporter, (meaning many of you) besides his wall, you can't name a policy he is for that is not malleable, and according to many reports the wall is too, lol.
> 
> Usually, this is where I go into how you people have been scammed, but I am not going to do that anymore.  Many of you have debated with liberals for years, upon years, trying to pin them down.  Well, now it is your turn, lol.  Trump changes policies so fast, that once a lefty gets you to state what he stands for in the world according to you, within a week, everything that you stated may have changed........therefore, it is one of 2 things, 1. just like Obama, the cult of personality, or 2. he is better than Hillary, which is an admission that he BAMBOOZLED you when that is all you got!
Click to expand...



Rant and rave all you want.    a majority of the American people will support Trump in November.   The criminal hildebeast will never be president.


----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


> tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??



Republicans tried to pin Stephens on Obama in 2012. Didn't work, the public saw it as political partisan scapegoating by Republicans

Republicans just don't learn


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans tried to pin Stephens on Obama in 2012. Didn't work, the public saw it as political partisan scapegoating by Republicans
> 
> Republicans just don't learn
Click to expand...



Wrong.   only partisan left wing loons don't hold obozo and the hildebeast responsible for the 4 deaths in Benghazi. 

They LIED to you, winger.   Wake TF up.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans tried to pin Stephens on Obama in 2012. Didn't work, the public saw it as political partisan scapegoating by Republicans
> 
> Republicans just don't learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.   only partisan left wing loons don't hold obozo and the hildebeast responsible for the 4 deaths in Benghazi.
> 
> They LIED to you, winger.   Wake TF up.
Click to expand...


Most of America got over it shortly after it happened. We had seen much, much worse in terrorist attacks

It is only the Republicans who have tried to keep it alive for four years.  Didn't work against Obama, won't work against Hillary


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans tried to pin Stephens on Obama in 2012. Didn't work, the public saw it as political partisan scapegoating by Republicans
> 
> Republicans just don't learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.   only partisan left wing loons don't hold obozo and the hildebeast responsible for the 4 deaths in Benghazi.
> 
> They LIED to you, winger.   Wake TF up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of America got over it shortly after it happened. We had seen much, much worse in terrorist attacks
> 
> It is only the Republicans who have tried to keep it alive for four years.  Didn't work against Obama, won't work against Hillary
Click to expand...



Lying to the American public never goes away.  Have you forgotten Nixon's lies?  or Bubba Clinton's?   or Bush's alleged lies about WMDs?   NO?

Clinton's lies about Benghazi wont be forgotten either.

or this one  " we landed under sniper fire"   when the video clearly showed that they did not.


----------



## kaz

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans tried to pin Stephens on Obama in 2012. Didn't work, the public saw it as political partisan scapegoating by Republicans
> 
> Republicans just don't learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.   only partisan left wing loons don't hold obozo and the hildebeast responsible for the 4 deaths in Benghazi.
> 
> They LIED to you, winger.   Wake TF up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of America got over it shortly after it happened. We had seen much, much worse in terrorist attacks
> 
> It is only the Republicans who have tried to keep it alive for four years.  Didn't work against Obama, won't work against Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to the American public never goes away.  Have you forgotten Nixon's lies?  or Bubba Clinton's?   or Bush's alleged lies about WMDs?   NO?
> 
> Clinton's lies about Benghazi wont be forgotten either.
> 
> or this one  " we landed under sniper fire"   when the video clearly showed that they did not.
Click to expand...


Liberals just love the narrative they are in constant danger.  That while they scream and threaten and attack others putting them in actual danger


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans tried to pin Stephens on Obama in 2012. Didn't work, the public saw it as political partisan scapegoating by Republicans
> 
> Republicans just don't learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.   only partisan left wing loons don't hold obozo and the hildebeast responsible for the 4 deaths in Benghazi.
> 
> They LIED to you, winger.   Wake TF up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of America got over it shortly after it happened. We had seen much, much worse in terrorist attacks
> 
> It is only the Republicans who have tried to keep it alive for four years.  Didn't work against Obama, won't work against Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to the American public never goes away.  Have you forgotten Nixon's lies?  or Bubba Clinton's?   or Bush's alleged lies about WMDs?   NO?
> 
> Clinton's lies about Benghazi wont be forgotten either.
> 
> or this one  " we landed under sniper fire"   when the video clearly showed that they did not.
Click to expand...


Sniper fire?  Still bringing up a minor exaggeration from 25 years ago

Want a current exaggeration?  Try Trump saying that women and Hispanics love him


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us once again what platform is the bitch running on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans tried to pin Stephens on Obama in 2012. Didn't work, the public saw it as political partisan scapegoating by Republicans
> 
> Republicans just don't learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.   only partisan left wing loons don't hold obozo and the hildebeast responsible for the 4 deaths in Benghazi.
> 
> They LIED to you, winger.   Wake TF up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of America got over it shortly after it happened. We had seen much, much worse in terrorist attacks
> 
> It is only the Republicans who have tried to keep it alive for four years.  Didn't work against Obama, won't work against Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to the American public never goes away.  Have you forgotten Nixon's lies?  or Bubba Clinton's?   or Bush's alleged lies about WMDs?   NO?
> 
> Clinton's lies about Benghazi wont be forgotten either.
> 
> or this one  " we landed under sniper fire"   when the video clearly showed that they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniper fire?  Still bringing up a minor exaggeration from 25 years ago
> 
> Want a current exaggeration?  Try Trump saying that women and Hispanics love him
Click to expand...



"minor exaggeration"  ?     NO, a blatant politically motivated LIE.

many women and Hispanics do love Trump,  those numbers are growing every day as Hillary's numbers drop like a rock.


----------



## MarcATL

candycorn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....
> 
> Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...
> 
> They don't even believe their own bullshit.
Click to expand...

I know...right?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

U2Edge said:


> *Confessions of a Republican  *
> watch it and substitute Trump for Goldwater.


WoW! Powerful stuff. 

Look at who's behind Donald thus far...

Carson, loser. 

Christie, hack.

Fiorina, big time loser.

That video rings true. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz

MarcATL said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....
> 
> Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...
> 
> They don't even believe their own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think


----------



## Anathema

LoneLaugher said:


> Good morning to you too, Sunshine.



It WAS morning, but its quality can be greatly debated. Especially in a filthy, disgusting, immoral nation like the one we live in.


----------



## LoneLaugher

kaz said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....
> 
> Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...
> 
> They don't even believe their own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think
Click to expand...


What? You make zero sense.


----------



## kaz

LoneLaugher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....
> 
> Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...
> 
> They don't even believe their own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You make zero sense.
Click to expand...


Didn't read the quotes nested in the post, did you?


----------



## Zoom-boing

couch protester said:


> Hillary couldn't beat a unkown black man with a Muslim name. Deez nuts would have beat Hillary. Trump has a following, Hillary has poor book sells
> 
> Hitlery doesn't have white American males and Bill Cosby Clinton sabatoged her Black Lives Matter votes. So, the only card left to play is the gender and illegals card.



So you're saying that orange is the new black?


----------



## LoneLaugher

kaz said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....
> 
> Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...
> 
> They don't even believe their own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You make zero sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't read the quotes nested in the post, did you?
Click to expand...


What I didn't do is "say it's voter fraud". You make no sense.


----------



## kaz

LoneLaugher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....
> 
> Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...
> 
> They don't even believe their own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You make zero sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't read the quotes nested in the post, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I didn't do is "say it's voter fraud". You make no sense.
Click to expand...


Gawd you're a dim wit.  I pointed you to the quote nest in your own post.  Turned it blue for you, moron


----------



## U2Edge

kaz said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
Click to expand...


*I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*


----------



## LoneLaugher

U2Edge said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
Click to expand...


You will not be believed.


----------



## U2Edge

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I am a leftist and I am not convinced it will be a slam dunk for Hillary...I think this will be a war a hard slog against Trump...make no mistake about it.......
> Clinton-Trump election could 'scramble' traditional electoral map, experts say



Pennsylvania and Michigan have not gone Red since 1988. Trump does not have the broad appeal to change that it 2016. Wisconsin has not gone red since 1984! If Paul Ryan as the Vice President nominee for Romney could not turn Wisconsin Red in 2012, what makes you think Trump could do it? At least Paul Ryan is from Wisconsin, but that did not make any difference. 

The Democrats 18 State Blue Wall which has stood solid since 1992 will remain solid in 2016. That gives Hillary 242 Electoral Votes at the starting line. All she has to do is win Florida  and she is at 270 Electoral Votes after just winning 19 States!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

U2Edge said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a leftist and I am not convinced it will be a slam dunk for Hillary...I think this will be a war a hard slog against Trump...make no mistake about it.......
> Clinton-Trump election could 'scramble' traditional electoral map, experts say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania and Michigan have not gone Red since 1988. Trump does not have the broad appeal to change that it 2016. Wisconsin has not gone red since 1984! If Paul Ryan as the Vice President nominee for Romney could not turn Wisconsin Red in 2012, what makes you think Trump could do it? At least Paul Ryan is from Wisconsin, but that did not make any difference.
> 
> The Democrats 18 State Blue Wall which has stood solid since 1992 will remain solid in 2016. That gives Hillary 242 Electoral Votes at the starting line. All she has to do is win Florida  and she is at 270 Electoral Votes after just winning 19 States!
Click to expand...

I prefer to run scared prep for the worst hope for best...........


----------



## U2Edge

LoneLaugher said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be believed.
Click to expand...


The writer and Author George Will is a Republican and plans to vote for Hillary as well. Colin Powell is a Republican and voted for Obama and I assume will be voting for Hillary. Many Republicans will  not vote for TRUMP because his views on Foreign Policy and National Security are to the left of Hillary, far left of Hillary in fact!


----------



## kaz

U2Edge said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
Click to expand...


OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Here is how tricky Trump is and why I am concerned ...He is creating the Impression he will
1) Raise wages
2) higher taxes on Rich

*Trump is a "sham-wow_ salesman* ..one has to be careful...............

Its all a sham but why is he doing this ?...H*e wants to peel off disaffected B Sander voters...watch Trump's "Aztec Two Step"*
*First on Wages...the stuff in large print is my commentary...*

*Donald Trump Reverses Stance On Raising Minimum Wage*
Trump has said that the wages were too high in the country, notably at a debate in November. Trump told ABC host George that it was a different opinion than previously expressed.

*Parsing Trump Statement*

_"Sure, it's a change. I'm allowed to change," he said. "But my real minimum wage is going to be — I'm going to bring companies back into this country, and they're going to make a lot more than the $15 even."_

_"But my real minimum wage is going to be — [*notice he does not say what it is going to be at all...he left the statement incomplete...*.] he changes the subject ...see below_

_I'm going to bring companies back into this country, and they're going to make a lot more than the $15 even....*[they who ? the companies or the workers ...and just how is the Donald going to do this ?] I suspect he will use "special snake oil".....*_


_*Second Tax Policy*
Here he is doing the same as to Tax policy...*.saying what all want to hear, specially Bernie Sander voters* [higher taxes on Rich]. Again he provides no details as to any tax hike *[contrary to when he proposed tax cuts earlier*] ...*Notice the use of the word "probably" in the Trump quote below.*..
*Trump, in reversal, says wealthy Americans should pay more taxes*

Trump's tax proposal, released last September, included broad tax breaks for businesses and households. He proposed reducing the highest income-tax rate to 25 percent from the current 39.6 percent rate.[*here he does provide detail]*

Pressed on the contradiction between his latest comments on taxes and the September tax plan, Trump said that he expected his original proposal was a "a concept" and he expected that it would be changed following negotiations with Congress.

"By the time it gets negotiated, it's going to be a different plan," Trump told ABC. He emphasized in interviews with both ABC and in a separate interview with NBC's "Meet the Press" that his priorities were lowering taxes on the middle class and businesses.

"The middle class has to be protected," Trump told NBC. "The rich is *probably *going to end up paying more."_


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?
Click to expand...

He gave his prediction...if you disagree, why don't you give yours?


----------



## kaz

LoneLaugher said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be believed.
Click to expand...


That your views are unshakable by facts doesn't mean that anyone else doesn't consider facts and change their mind.  Leftists are all over the board taking that ridiculous position.  The only way to believe that is to be blind to Hillary's incredible, massive weaknesses, which takes a kool-aid guzzler like you.

I'm interested in his explanation that he thinks Hillary could sweep anyone like that if it's not driven by left wing politics as it is for the rest of you.  She is a horrible candidate


----------



## kaz

U2Edge said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be believed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The writer and Author George Will is a Republican and plans to vote for Hillary as well. Colin Powell is a Republican and voted for Obama and I assume will be voting for Hillary. Many Republicans will  not vote for TRUMP because his views on Foreign Policy and National Security are to the left of Hillary, far left of Hillary in fact!
Click to expand...


Hillary could get my vote if she comes out and says she's going to continue our free trade policies and the Libertarians nominate Gary Johnson.

I don't see how Trump could get my vote since he keeps reiterating he's not a free market capitalist


----------



## LoneLaugher

kaz said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You make zero sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't read the quotes nested in the post, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I didn't do is "say it's voter fraud". You make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're a dim wit.  I pointed you to the quote nest in your own post.  Turned it blue for you, moron
Click to expand...


I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?


----------



## kaz

LoneLaugher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You make zero sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't read the quotes nested in the post, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I didn't do is "say it's voter fraud". You make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're a dim wit.  I pointed you to the quote nest in your own post.  Turned it blue for you, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?
Click to expand...


No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend


----------



## LoneLaugher

kaz said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? You make zero sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read the quotes nested in the post, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I didn't do is "say it's voter fraud". You make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're a dim wit.  I pointed you to the quote nest in your own post.  Turned it blue for you, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend
Click to expand...


You got it! Good job. What does that have to do with what you said then? You confused yourself there, didn't you?


----------



## kaz

LoneLaugher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read the quotes nested in the post, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I didn't do is "say it's voter fraud". You make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're a dim wit.  I pointed you to the quote nest in your own post.  Turned it blue for you, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it! Good job. What does that have to do with what you said then? You confused yourself there, didn't you?
Click to expand...


You taking using stupid word parsing tricks from Pogo lessons?


----------



## LoneLaugher

kaz said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I didn't do is "say it's voter fraud". You make no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you're a dim wit.  I pointed you to the quote nest in your own post.  Turned it blue for you, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it! Good job. What does that have to do with what you said then? You confused yourself there, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You taking using stupid word parsing tricks from Pogo lessons?
Click to expand...


No. What you originally wrote made no sense. That is what I'm telling you. It still makes no sense. Would you like to try again?


----------



## LoneLaugher

kaz said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing can no longer claim voter fraud.  They removed that bat from their hands.  It will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with though....
> 
> Amazingly, it took Governor Romney opposing Donald Drumpf (a man who 4 years earlier endorsed Governor Romney) to get the RWNJ's to criticize Romney...
> 
> They don't even believe their own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a leftist (lonelaugher) said it's voter fraud, another leftist (candycorn) agreed and now another leftist (you) agrees with her.  Yeah, you forgot the conservative, and you forgot to ... think
Click to expand...



This made no sense. It is nonsense. Would you like to try again?


----------



## kaz

LoneLaugher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you're a dim wit.  I pointed you to the quote nest in your own post.  Turned it blue for you, moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it! Good job. What does that have to do with what you said then? You confused yourself there, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You taking using stupid word parsing tricks from Pogo lessons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What you originally wrote made no sense. That is what I'm telling you. It still makes no sense. Would you like to try again?
Click to expand...


Sorry, what was that?  My head just hit the desk as I fell asleep in boredom.  Just like I do for Pogo when he does that


----------



## Iceweasel

Most of the population isn't that ideological. Us arguing here is no reflection of society at large. The presidency is a popularity contest. Yes, Trump has rubbed some people the wrong way but I think the party will coalesce behind him and people will warm up to him. His focus will be on Hillary, not the establishment GOP or contenders. Bear in mind he's had boatloads of negatives ads against him while Hillary has had softball slowpitiches from the Bern, hardly anything from the right. And Hillary doesn't come across about as likable as an angry wet hen.


----------



## LoneLaugher

kaz said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it! Good job. What does that have to do with what you said then? You confused yourself there, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You taking using stupid word parsing tricks from Pogo lessons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What you originally wrote made no sense. That is what I'm telling you. It still makes no sense. Would you like to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what was that?  My head just hit the desk as I fell asleep in boredom.  Just like I do for Pogo when he does that
Click to expand...


That's cool. Maybe that's why you post nonsense sometimes. Brain injury.


----------



## Iceweasel

imawhosure said:


> No Trump supporters, Mr Trump is 100% correct that if he is elected, it will be because of the Democratic crossover vote, not the Republican vote.  He will get some I am sure, but not enough to make up for all the people who are revolted by Trumps demeanor, and will not vote for him.  As of this writing, the only question is-------->will Trump take the senate and house down, along with his Presidential candidacy!  By September, or October, we should have a pretty clear picture, and while I hope not, it might finally force the red states to get 100% serious about an article 5.  I guess that could be considered making lemonade out of lemons.


What does it say about your demeanor if you prefer Hillary in office? That revolts me much more than anything Trump ever said. 

You can sit home and play with your dick come election night if it makes you feel better but I prefer to do what's best for the country.


----------



## EriktheRed

kaz said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not saying it will be voter fraud. Why don't you understand simple English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it! Good job. What does that have to do with what you said then? You confused yourself there, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You taking using stupid word parsing tricks from Pogo lessons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What you originally wrote made no sense. That is what I'm telling you. It still makes no sense. Would you like to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what was that?  My head just hit the desk as I fell asleep in boredom.  Just like I do for Pogo when he does that
Click to expand...


Translation: I have no interest in making sense, I just want to troll by getting posters I don't agree with into circular arguments


----------



## Norman

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



Where have we heard similar predictions before?


----------



## kaz

EriktheRed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you said Republicans will use it as an excuse, the point of the ensuing discussion you failed to comprehend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it! Good job. What does that have to do with what you said then? You confused yourself there, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You taking using stupid word parsing tricks from Pogo lessons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What you originally wrote made no sense. That is what I'm telling you. It still makes no sense. Would you like to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what was that?  My head just hit the desk as I fell asleep in boredom.  Just like I do for Pogo when he does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: I have no interest in making sense, I just want to troll by getting posters I don't agree with into circular arguments
Click to expand...


Strawman.  I have no interest in word parsing arguments


----------



## Iceweasel

U2Edge said:


> The writer and Author George Will is a Republican and plans to vote for Hillary as well. Colin Powell is a Republican and voted for Obama and I assume will be voting for Hillary. Many Republicans will  not vote for TRUMP because his views on Foreign Policy and National Security are to the left of Hillary, far left of Hillary in fact!


Says a lot about George Will doesn't it? Hillary wants to smash ISIS quickly? Never heard her say so, that's not a fact and if you were a Republican you were part of the problem. One that so many rejected this time around. 

But Iove these doom and gloom predictions. Nobody though Trump would win, let alone wrap it up before the convention. I haven't heard a single pollster/talking head predict it. Now we're supposed to believe Hillary will mop the floor with him. It's laughable.


----------



## U2Edge

kaz said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
Click to expand...


My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.

The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.

Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.

He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.

Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.

edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act

Men love Trump


----------



## U2Edge

Iceweasel said:


> Most of the population isn't that ideological. Us arguing here is no reflection of society at large. The presidency is a popularity contest. Yes, Trump has rubbed some people the wrong way but I think the party will coalesce behind him and people will warm up to him. His focus will be on Hillary, not the establishment GOP or contenders. Bear in mind he's had boatloads of negatives ads against him while Hillary has had softball slowpitiches from the Bern, hardly anything from the right. And Hillary doesn't come across about as likable as an angry wet hen.



Just because you win your party's primary has NO BEARING on how you will do in the general election. Goldwater got slaughtered by Johnson in 64. I predict Hillary will do the same to Trump in 2016.


----------



## U2Edge

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
Click to expand...


How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!


----------



## U2Edge

Norman said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have we heard similar predictions before?
Click to expand...


This is my personal prediction. How do you think the electoral vote will turn out?


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
Click to expand...


Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.

If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easy* to sell in Pennsylvania.

He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.

If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon


----------



## U2Edge

Iceweasel said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writer and Author George Will is a Republican and plans to vote for Hillary as well. Colin Powell is a Republican and voted for Obama and I assume will be voting for Hillary. Many Republicans will  not vote for TRUMP because his views on Foreign Policy and National Security are to the left of Hillary, far left of Hillary in fact!
> 
> 
> 
> Says a lot about George Will doesn't it? Hillary wants to smash ISIS quickly? Never heard her say so, that's not a fact and if you were a Republican you were part of the problem. One that so many rejected this time around.
> 
> But Iove these doom and gloom predictions. Nobody though Trump would win, let alone wrap it up before the convention. I haven't heard a single pollster/talking head predict it. Now we're supposed to believe Hillary will mop the floor with him. It's laughable.
Click to expand...


We'll see who is laughing in 6 months! Whats your prediction for the election?


----------



## U2Edge

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easily to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
Click to expand...


The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November. 

You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't. 

Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s. 
You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple. 

The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easily to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
Click to expand...


Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't

We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton

Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.

He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men


----------



## U2Edge

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easily to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
Click to expand...


There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is. 

Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans. 

Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easily to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
Click to expand...


The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)

The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism

The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price

His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists


----------



## kaz

U2Edge said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
Click to expand...


Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything


----------



## rightwinger

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easy* to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
Click to expand...

NY does not like Trump...they are long tired of his act
Trump has done little for the state


----------



## U2Edge

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easily to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
Click to expand...


            Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society. 

            Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century. 

           The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars. 

            This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.


----------



## U2Edge

kaz said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything
Click to expand...


Trump is not some magic guru. There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change. 

Since Reagan left office in January 1989, the Democrats have won the following States in every Presidential election:

Hawaii
California
Oregon
Washington
Minnesota
Wisconsin
Illinois
Michigan
Maryland
Delaware
Pennsylvania
New Jersey
New York
Connecticut
Rhode Island
Massachusetts
Vermont
Maine

          This is the Democrats "BLUE WALL". These states have a combined 242 electoral votes and the Democrats have consistently won these states in every election now for nearly 3 decades. This is not a worse case scenario but a simple political reality. None of these 18 states are swing states. They are all solid blue. Hillary then only needs to pick up 28 more electoral votes and the election is over. She could do this buy winning Florida with its 29 electoral votes. Or she could do it instead by winning Virginia and North Carolina that combine for 28 electoral votes. The population has been polarized into these Blue and Red states for several decades now.


----------



## Iceweasel

U2Edge said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the population isn't that ideological. Us arguing here is no reflection of society at large. The presidency is a popularity contest. Yes, Trump has rubbed some people the wrong way but I think the party will coalesce behind him and people will warm up to him. His focus will be on Hillary, not the establishment GOP or contenders. Bear in mind he's had boatloads of negatives ads against him while Hillary has had softball slowpitiches from the Bern, hardly anything from the right. And Hillary doesn't come across about as likable as an angry wet hen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you win your party's primary has NO BEARING on how you will do in the general election. Goldwater got slaughtered by Johnson in 64. I predict Hillary will do the same to Trump in 2016.
Click to expand...

You missed much of my post. Read instead of instantly reacting to an impression.


----------



## Iceweasel

U2Edge said:


> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.


What's your evidence that Trump lost in the general election? And what's your evidence that he's a protectionist? Fair trade, equal trade, not getting the shitty end of the stick trade isn't protectionism. You need to lie to uphold your beliefs.


----------



## Iceweasel

U2Edge said:


> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.


You're sounding like a little fat kid on the playground bragging about how much weight he'll lift in the next Olympics.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

candycorn said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remains to be seen.  Alaska will most definitely be in the Drumpf column as will Utah with or without the Latter Day Saints support.   I would put Louisiana in his column as well.  You could be right about the rest if Hillary avoids stepping in it.  Arizona will be a challenge for HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Latest polling in Arizona by the "Behavior Research Center" has Hillary ahead with 42% to Trumps 35%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It always seems like AZ will turn blue then it swings red at the last moment....I hope you're right.
Click to expand...


30% of AZ voters are Hispanic. Trump has some work to do there.


----------



## Toro

U2Edge said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
Click to expand...


And then when you consider that Romney won 44% of the female vote, and Trump is 20+ points behind Hillary amongst women, Trump probably needs north of 75% of white males.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Toro

Hutch Starskey said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remains to be seen.  Alaska will most definitely be in the Drumpf column as will Utah with or without the Latter Day Saints support.   I would put Louisiana in his column as well.  You could be right about the rest if Hillary avoids stepping in it.  Arizona will be a challenge for HRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Latest polling in Arizona by the "Behavior Research Center" has Hillary ahead with 42% to Trumps 35%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It always seems like AZ will turn blue then it swings red at the last moment....I hope you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30% of AZ voters are Hispanic. Trump has some work to do there.
Click to expand...


And Hispanic voter registration will surge.


----------



## Agit8r

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



That 109 number seems a bit optimistic.


----------



## rightwinger

U2Edge said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is not some magic guru. There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change.
> 
> Since Reagan left office in January 1989, the Democrats have won the following States in every Presidential election:
> 
> Hawaii
> California
> Oregon
> Washington
> Minnesota
> Wisconsin
> Illinois
> Michigan
> Maryland
> Delaware
> Pennsylvania
> New Jersey
> New York
> Connecticut
> Rhode Island
> Massachusetts
> Vermont
> Maine
> 
> This is the Democrats "BLUE WALL". These states have a combined 242 electoral votes and the Democrats have consistently won these states in every election now for nearly 3 decades. This is not a worse case scenario but a simple political reality. None of these 18 states are swing states. They are all solid blue. Hillary then only needs to pick up 28 more electoral votes and the election is over. She could do this buy winning Florida with its 29 electoral votes. Or she could do it instead by winning Virginia and North Carolina that combine for 28 electoral votes. The population has been polarized into these Blue and Red states for several decades now.
Click to expand...

The Blue Wall is real

That is why I say the next Republican President hasn't been born yet


----------



## kaz

U2Edge said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is not some magic guru. There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change.
> 
> Since Reagan left office in January 1989, the Democrats have won the following States in every Presidential election:
> 
> Hawaii
> California
> Oregon
> Washington
> Minnesota
> Wisconsin
> Illinois
> Michigan
> Maryland
> Delaware
> Pennsylvania
> New Jersey
> New York
> Connecticut
> Rhode Island
> Massachusetts
> Vermont
> Maine
> 
> This is the Democrats "BLUE WALL". These states have a combined 242 electoral votes and the Democrats have consistently won these states in every election now for nearly 3 decades. This is not a worse case scenario but a simple political reality. None of these 18 states are swing states. They are all solid blue. Hillary then only needs to pick up 28 more electoral votes and the election is over. She could do this buy winning Florida with its 29 electoral votes. Or she could do it instead by winning Virginia and North Carolina that combine for 28 electoral votes. The population has been polarized into these Blue and Red states for several decades now.
Click to expand...


And in this election you have a non-traditional Republican against a historically corrupt Democrat.  I'm not predicting Trump will exactly sweep those States, but to assume they are all out of play is way too extreme.  The Northeast particularly is an area Trump showed a lot of strength and could put several of those States in play.

And even if he's a threat, the Democrats have to use their resources to defend States they usually don't  have to put much into.

I'm just saying you're painting every scenario as breaking for the Democrats and completely ignoring Hillary's historically high negative approval ratings taking the position the impact of that will be zero.  It's hard to believe


----------



## Zander

I love the overconfidence. Good luck!


----------



## Toro

kaz said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is not some magic guru. There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change.
> 
> Since Reagan left office in January 1989, the Democrats have won the following States in every Presidential election:
> 
> Hawaii
> California
> Oregon
> Washington
> Minnesota
> Wisconsin
> Illinois
> Michigan
> Maryland
> Delaware
> Pennsylvania
> New Jersey
> New York
> Connecticut
> Rhode Island
> Massachusetts
> Vermont
> Maine
> 
> This is the Democrats "BLUE WALL". These states have a combined 242 electoral votes and the Democrats have consistently won these states in every election now for nearly 3 decades. This is not a worse case scenario but a simple political reality. None of these 18 states are swing states. They are all solid blue. Hillary then only needs to pick up 28 more electoral votes and the election is over. She could do this buy winning Florida with its 29 electoral votes. Or she could do it instead by winning Virginia and North Carolina that combine for 28 electoral votes. The population has been polarized into these Blue and Red states for several decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in this election you have a non-traditional Republican against a historically corrupt Democrat.  I'm not predicting Trump will exactly sweep those States, but to assume they are all out of play is way too extreme.  The Northeast particularly is an area Trump showed a lot of strength and could put several of those States in play.
> 
> And even if he's a threat, the Democrats have to use their resources to defend States they usually don't  have to put much into.
> 
> I'm just saying you're painting every scenario as breaking for the Democrats and completely ignoring Hillary's historically high negative approval ratings taking the position the impact of that will be zero.  It's hard to believe
Click to expand...


Latest poll has Trump losing NY by 25 points to Hillary. 

So he has a long way to go.


----------



## kaz

Toro said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then when you consider that Romney won 44% of the female vote, and Trump is 20+ points behind Hillary amongst women, Trump probably needs north of 75% of white males.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


So the votes of women are fixed and the votes of men are floating?  How do you figure that?

BTW, there is a third option, people saying home.  They affect the vote dramatically as well, who stays home.  The only ones who can get it up for Hillary are the hard core Democrats who are voting blue no matter what


----------



## kaz

Toro said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is not some magic guru. There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change.
> 
> Since Reagan left office in January 1989, the Democrats have won the following States in every Presidential election:
> 
> Hawaii
> California
> Oregon
> Washington
> Minnesota
> Wisconsin
> Illinois
> Michigan
> Maryland
> Delaware
> Pennsylvania
> New Jersey
> New York
> Connecticut
> Rhode Island
> Massachusetts
> Vermont
> Maine
> 
> This is the Democrats "BLUE WALL". These states have a combined 242 electoral votes and the Democrats have consistently won these states in every election now for nearly 3 decades. This is not a worse case scenario but a simple political reality. None of these 18 states are swing states. They are all solid blue. Hillary then only needs to pick up 28 more electoral votes and the election is over. She could do this buy winning Florida with its 29 electoral votes. Or she could do it instead by winning Virginia and North Carolina that combine for 28 electoral votes. The population has been polarized into these Blue and Red states for several decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in this election you have a non-traditional Republican against a historically corrupt Democrat.  I'm not predicting Trump will exactly sweep those States, but to assume they are all out of play is way too extreme.  The Northeast particularly is an area Trump showed a lot of strength and could put several of those States in play.
> 
> And even if he's a threat, the Democrats have to use their resources to defend States they usually don't  have to put much into.
> 
> I'm just saying you're painting every scenario as breaking for the Democrats and completely ignoring Hillary's historically high negative approval ratings taking the position the impact of that will be zero.  It's hard to believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Latest poll has Trump losing NY by 25 points to Hillary.
> 
> So he has a long way to go.
Click to expand...


It's going to be a crazy election for sure.   Two candidates who both have historically high disapproval ratings.  Primary voters are morons.  Apparently they are the ones who should be not voting to pick the candidates, not the ones who should


----------



## Toro

kaz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then when you consider that Romney won 44% of the female vote, and Trump is 20+ points behind Hillary amongst women, Trump probably needs north of 75% of white males.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the votes of women are fixed and the votes of men are floating?  How do you figure that?
> 
> BTW, there is a third option, people saying home.  They affect the vote dramatically as well, who stays home.  The only ones who can get it up for Hillary are the hard core Democrats who are voting blue no matter what
Click to expand...


I think the Libertarian Party could get 5% of the vote as Republicans switch rather than vote for Trump.


----------



## kaz

Zander said:


> I love the overconfidence. Good luck!



First of all, overconfidence as a term makes no sense since I'm not a Trump supporter and won't vote for him

Second, even if I were, to call that I don't agree everything will break against Trump and that Hillary will pay zero price for her own historically high negatives "overconfidence" is silly


----------



## kaz

Toro said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then when you consider that Romney won 44% of the female vote, and Trump is 20+ points behind Hillary amongst women, Trump probably needs north of 75% of white males.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the votes of women are fixed and the votes of men are floating?  How do you figure that?
> 
> BTW, there is a third option, people saying home.  They affect the vote dramatically as well, who stays home.  The only ones who can get it up for Hillary are the hard core Democrats who are voting blue no matter what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Libertarian Party could get 5% of the vote as Republicans switch rather than vote for Trump.
Click to expand...


Interesting prediction, could happen


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easily to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
Click to expand...


Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon

Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon

Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.

Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care

Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.

You're just wrong

Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)

We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.

If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.

Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.


----------



## Toro

kaz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then when you consider that Romney won 44% of the female vote, and Trump is 20+ points behind Hillary amongst women, Trump probably needs north of 75% of white males.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the votes of women are fixed and the votes of men are floating?  How do you figure that?
> 
> BTW, there is a third option, people saying home.  They affect the vote dramatically as well, who stays home.  The only ones who can get it up for Hillary are the hard core Democrats who are voting blue no matter what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Libertarian Party could get 5% of the vote as Republicans switch rather than vote for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting prediction, could happen
Click to expand...


But probably won't tbh. 2-3% seems more likely


----------



## Zander

I agree with Libertarian philosophy.  Maximum personal freedom, personal autonomy, freedom of association, freedom of choice, political freedom, property rights, etc... But the "Libertarian Party" is a horrid political party.  

Since the party inception in 1972- they have won a grand total of 1 electoral college vote. ONE!! And that was in 1972! Since then they have gone 0-538 in every single election.  They've only broken 1% one time in over 40 years!!  






Even Gary Johnson the great "Libertarian Party" candidate, who did win elective office as Governor of New Mexico, ran as a REPUBLICAN to win that race!   He knew he had no chance as a "Libertarian".


----------



## kaz

Zander said:


> I agree with Libertarian philosophy.  Maximum personal freedom, personal autonomy, freedom of association, freedom of choice, political freedom, property rights, etc... But the "Libertarian Party" is a horrid political party.
> 
> Since the party inception in 1972- they have won a grand total of 1 electoral college vote. ONE!! And that was in 1972! Since then they have gone 0-538 in every single election.  They've only broken 1% one time in over 40 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Gary Johnson the great "Libertarian Party" candidate, who did win elective office as Governor of New Mexico, ran as a REPUBLICAN to win that race!   He knew he had no chance as a "Libertarian".



I'm not a big fan of the party either, which is why I'm a libertarian, not a Libertarian.  Though I voted for Browne twice and Badarnak once and I'd vote for either of them again.  Since then I've not been big on the candidates.  The Libertarians are attention whoring and nominating the splash candidates instead of the best ones.

BTW, most libertarians are not Libertarians, which is why I draw that clear distinctions.  There are far more libertarians in both the Republican party and independents than in the Libertarian Party.  The problem for me with the Libertarian Party is they are more focused on the Party than the Libertarian.  And the party is like leftists in that they have endless purity tests.  Neal Boortz has done more for the party than anyone in America and they go after him


----------



## imawhosure

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
Click to expand...


Remember when everyone thought there was no way Trump was going to win states?  When Trump supporters consistently made their case, what did they use as evidence?  That is correct, polls!  Nobody believed the polls, even as Trump supporters pointed at them, and jumped up and down.  When the returns came back from the states, Trump supporters smugly told all of us, "see, we told you so!"  Score one for the Trumpster and his supporters now known as the 42%-) We were wrong, we were in shock the polls were correct, just as we were in shock over the polls being correct in 2012 when Obama got re-elected!

Pesky things those polls you know.  We as humans don't want to believe them when they tell us something we don't want to hear, and trumpet them like a symphony when they agree with our position.  The polls don't care how we feel about them though, they just usually give us a rather accurate picture of where things are at; especially if most of the polls are saying the same thing, even as they poll totally different people to draw the same conclusion.

And so I ask the 42% ers---------> the very polls YOU used as evidence for the power of Trump in the primary, what story are they telling you now about the general?  And why is it they were soooooooooo accurate in your eyes back then, but now are all full of poo-poo!  And notice that even as Trump flip-flops faster than a grounded fish on many of his policies, you have taken EXACTLY the same stance that Obamaphiles took proclaiming the man can do no wrong and is a genius, lol.

Now then, I agree that Trump COULD actually win the election.  How?  If as many Democrats stay at home in disgust with Hillary, as Republicans stay at home in disgust with Trump, that is how!  It could happen.  Because Trump IS drawing more Democratic voters than Hillary is drawing Republicans, a very-very low Presidential turnout could put Trump in.  Now if that is where you 42%ers are putting all your eggs, good luck with that-)


----------



## Zander

Trump was at 1% in the polls 6 months from the first primary.  General Election match up polls have very little predictive value this far from the election. 

After the conventions they'll matter......


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Trump was at 1% in the polls 6 months from the first primary.  General Election match up polls have very little predictive value this far from the election.
> 
> After the conventions they'll matter......



He was leading the field 4 months before the first primary too, and never relinquished it.


----------



## mak5

Zander said:


> I agree with Libertarian philosophy.  Maximum personal freedom, personal autonomy, freedom of association, freedom of choice, political freedom, property rights, etc... But the "Libertarian Party" is a horrid political party.
> 
> Since the party inception in 1972- they have won a grand total of 1 electoral college vote. ONE!! And that was in 1972! Since then they have gone 0-538 in every single election.  They've only broken 1% one time in over 40 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Gary Johnson the great "Libertarian Party" candidate, who did win elective office as Governor of New Mexico, ran as a REPUBLICAN to win that race!   He knew he had no chance as a "Libertarian".


There's always a start.  The Libertarians are polling at 11% right now.  At 15%, they get to share the stage with the Dem and Rep nominees at the debates.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was at 1% in the polls 6 months from the first primary.  General Election match up polls have very little predictive value this far from the election.
> 
> After the conventions they'll matter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was leading the field 4 months before the first primary too, and never relinquished it.
Click to expand...

Good to know.

Right now the election is 182 days away (that's 6 months for the mathematically challenged), rendering your point moot.


----------



## Zander

mak5 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Libertarian philosophy.  Maximum personal freedom, personal autonomy, freedom of association, freedom of choice, political freedom, property rights, etc... But the "Libertarian Party" is a horrid political party.
> 
> Since the party inception in 1972- they have won a grand total of 1 electoral college vote. ONE!! And that was in 1972! Since then they have gone 0-538 in every single election.  They've only broken 1% one time in over 40 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Gary Johnson the great "Libertarian Party" candidate, who did win elective office as Governor of New Mexico, ran as a REPUBLICAN to win that race!   He knew he had no chance as a "Libertarian".
> 
> 
> 
> There's always a start.  The Libertarians are polling at 11% right now.  At 15%, they get to share the stage with the Dem and Rep nominees at the debates.
Click to expand...


Maybe. We'll see what happens. I don't have any issue with it. I fully support and live by libertarian principles.


----------



## U2Edge

kaz said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is not some magic guru. There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change.
> 
> Since Reagan left office in January 1989, the Democrats have won the following States in every Presidential election:
> 
> Hawaii
> California
> Oregon
> Washington
> Minnesota
> Wisconsin
> Illinois
> Michigan
> Maryland
> Delaware
> Pennsylvania
> New Jersey
> New York
> Connecticut
> Rhode Island
> Massachusetts
> Vermont
> Maine
> 
> This is the Democrats "BLUE WALL". These states have a combined 242 electoral votes and the Democrats have consistently won these states in every election now for nearly 3 decades. This is not a worse case scenario but a simple political reality. None of these 18 states are swing states. They are all solid blue. Hillary then only needs to pick up 28 more electoral votes and the election is over. She could do this buy winning Florida with its 29 electoral votes. Or she could do it instead by winning Virginia and North Carolina that combine for 28 electoral votes. The population has been polarized into these Blue and Red states for several decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in this election you have a non-traditional Republican against a historically corrupt Democrat.  I'm not predicting Trump will exactly sweep those States, but to assume they are all out of play is way too extreme.  The Northeast particularly is an area Trump showed a lot of strength and could put several of those States in play.
> 
> And even if he's a threat, the Democrats have to use their resources to defend States they usually don't  have to put much into.
> 
> I'm just saying you're painting every scenario as breaking for the Democrats and completely ignoring Hillary's historically high negative approval ratings taking the position the impact of that will be zero.  It's hard to believe
Click to expand...


The Democrats "BLUE WALL" has stood for nearly 3 decades regardless of the strength or the weakness of any of the Candidates, Republican or Democrat or major third party runs. 
That alone there is the challenge ANY Republican candidate faces whether their traditional or a radical change. 

Trump may gain among blue collar white voters, but he loses the following groups.

Women
African Americans
Hispanics of any race. 

Remember that only 62% of people in the United States are White and Trump is unlikely to win more than 60% of them.


----------



## U2Edge

kaz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then when you consider that Romney won 44% of the female vote, and Trump is 20+ points behind Hillary amongst women, Trump probably needs north of 75% of white males.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the votes of women are fixed and the votes of men are floating?  How do you figure that?
> 
> BTW, there is a third option, people saying home.  They affect the vote dramatically as well, who stays home.  The only ones who can get it up for Hillary are the hard core Democrats who are voting blue no matter what
Click to expand...


I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat in my life and I'll be voting for Hillary in November. I'm far from being alone in that regard.


----------



## SwimExpert

LoneLaugher said:


> The only thing that will be more fun and creative than the "Trump wil win" posts are the "reasons why Trump lost" posts.
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> The media.
> Voter fraud.
> The illuminati.
> The IRS.
> Benghaaaaaaaazzzzzziiiiiii!
> 
> One thing we can count on. It won't be because the nation is center left and rejects bigoted immigration policies. No way.



It's actually going to be voter _intimidation_, mixed with Trump being too busy to campaign properly due to the Trump University lawsuit.  The lawsuit will, allegedly, scare people into voting for Clinton, because they'll be scared that if they don't, they'll get sued too.


----------



## U2Edge

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
Click to expand...


 Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States. 

Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
Click to expand...


We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ

It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.

We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.

Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong

We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
Click to expand...


And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
Click to expand...


"even though every other major nation has an education system we should just ship in ignorant idiots and pretend they're not going to be a burden on social services our poor use"

Being pro immigration is pro capital

Being anti immigration is pro labor

Period. and shipping in low IQ low education laborers is just about the most terrible thing you could do for the progressive vision of America.


----------



## Leweman

The more Hillary has to talk the more she falls in the polls.  She's as awful as a candidate as there ever was.  It's likely she belongs in prison.  Why would anyone with a brain cell vote for her even if Trump is her opponent?


----------



## Juicin

imawhosure said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember when everyone thought there was no way Trump was going to win states?  When Trump supporters consistently made their case, what did they use as evidence?  That is correct, polls!  Nobody believed the polls, even as Trump supporters pointed at them, and jumped up and down.  When the returns came back from the states, Trump supporters smugly told all of us, "see, we told you so!"  Score one for the Trumpster and his supporters now known as the 42%-) We were wrong, we were in shock the polls were correct, just as we were in shock over the polls being correct in 2012 when Obama got re-elected!
> 
> Pesky things those polls you know.  We as humans don't want to believe them when they tell us something we don't want to hear, and trumpet them like a symphony when they agree with our position.  The polls don't care how we feel about them though, they just usually give us a rather accurate picture of where things are at; especially if most of the polls are saying the same thing, even as they poll totally different people to draw the same conclusion.
> 
> And so I ask the 42% ers---------> the very polls YOU used as evidence for the power of Trump in the primary, what story are they telling you now about the general?  And why is it they were soooooooooo accurate in your eyes back then, but now are all full of poo-poo!  And notice that even as Trump flip-flops faster than a grounded fish on many of his policies, you have taken EXACTLY the same stance that Obamaphiles took proclaiming the man can do no wrong and is a genius, lol.
> 
> Now then, I agree that Trump COULD actually win the election.  How?  If as many Democrats stay at home in disgust with Hillary, as Republicans stay at home in disgust with Trump, that is how!  It could happen.  Because Trump IS drawing more Democratic voters than Hillary is drawing Republicans, a very-very low Presidential turnout could put Trump in.  Now if that is where you 42%ers are putting all your eggs, good luck with that-)
Click to expand...


What people odnt seem to understand is that if you throw out the Republican platform then election demographics get mixed to hell.

Trump wins men overwhelmingly, he puts just about every rust belt state in play. Nothing flips blue when he takes more liberal positions.

And once he gets on a debate stage and she says the word "misogynist" she's going to get blasted for her husbands indiscretions, and her reactions to it.

I know pundits think this stuff doesn't matter. But if you tell a 20 year old woman what Hillary did she ain't voting for Hillary, and most older Americans are going to feel very uncomfortable when recalling the last Clinton administration. One headed by a much better politician


----------



## Toro

Juicin said:


> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...



Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.


----------



## Juicin

Toro said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
Click to expand...


New Mexico? No one surprised about that. That didn't flip from his liberal positions

Georgia and Utah aren't worth Pennsylvania, and again didn't flip because of his liberal positions.


----------



## rightwinger

Toro said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
Click to expand...

Very true

Those three will push Hillary close to 400 EVs


----------



## Juicin

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Those three will push Hillary close to 400 EVs
Click to expand...


Not without OH and Pen it won't...lol

And Trump hasn't courted black voters yet. Wait for it and georgia will flip back real quick

Trump is never going to win over mormons or mexicans in NM


----------



## Toro

Juicin said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Mexico? No one surprised about that. That didn't flip from his liberal positions
> 
> Georgia and Utah aren't worth Pennsylvania, and again didn't flip because of his liberal positions.
Click to expand...


Utah and Georgia combined have more EVs than PA. 

Trump can't afford to lose any states the gop won in 2012.  Even if they flipped OH, FL and PA, they still wouldn't have enough to win if they lost one of UT, GA or AZ.

And Hillary is leading in NC.


----------



## rightwinger

Juicin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Those three will push Hillary close to 400 EVs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not without OH and Pen it won't...lol
> 
> And Trump hasn't courted black voters yet. Wait for it and georgia will flip back real quick
> 
> Trump is never going to win over mormons or mexicans in NM
Click to expand...

Trump will take neither

What makes you think Trump or any Republican can appeal to blacks?


----------



## Juicin

Toro said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Mexico? No one surprised about that. That didn't flip from his liberal positions
> 
> Georgia and Utah aren't worth Pennsylvania, and again didn't flip because of his liberal positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utah and Georgia combined have more EVs than PA.
> 
> Trump can't afford to lose any states the gop won in 2012.  Even if they flipped OH, FL and PA, they still wouldn't have enough to win if they lost one of UT, GA or AZ.
> 
> And Hillary is leading in NC.
Click to expand...


Trump can lose the SW if he flips the rustbelt, which he does. Plus florida and probably NY. He has to make up the loss of latinos with non hispanic men in the rest of the country. Which he can do, and get young women. Young people hate hillary

And Georgia isn't going to go for Clinton once Trump starts courting the black vote, which he will, heavily. He just got out of a primary with the media asking him questions about affiliation with white nationalists. There is no fucking way georgia goes blue, mark this post. I will send you 10 dollars via paypal if Trump loses Georgia.


----------



## Juicin

rightwinger said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Those three will push Hillary close to 400 EVs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not without OH and Pen it won't...lol
> 
> And Trump hasn't courted black voters yet. Wait for it and georgia will flip back real quick
> 
> Trump is never going to win over mormons or mexicans in NM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will take neither
> 
> What makes you think Trump or any Republican can appeal to blacks?
Click to expand...


Because economically Trump has 100 times the appeal?

Hillary is a globalist, black Americans occupy per capita the lowest position of any ethnic group on the economic scale

Trump takes pro labor positions at every turn. You'd have to be an idiot to not vote for Trump (assuming you can stomach him). And most black men are aware 95% of Mexican men work in this country. Black men aren't employed at that rate

edit - An aggressive position on illegal immigration benefits no one more than black AMericans, it's not a toxic position. Being tagged with white nationalists is though, so he has to fix that


----------



## ptbw forever

Toro said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
Click to expand...

Arizona is the only one even remotely possible to flip.


----------



## ptbw forever

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main flaw to these sorts of things metrics with Trump is that he's some what unique. He acquires voter "market share" by making his opponent unpalatable.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is not going to be acceptable in most red states after a few months of Trump reminding us all about Bill's depravity and Hillary callous behavior.
> 
> He can take Pennsylvania, Ohio, Virginia, NC, Florida, and probably will have NY in play late October.
> 
> Hillary is from suburban Illinois, she's not a new yorker.
> 
> edit - and there are many more white voters to get out to vote than there are latinos. Not to mention with a few words about the drug war and shrinking the prison system he could win highest percentage of the black vote since the civil rights act
> 
> Men love Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could Trump take Pennsylvania and New York when no Republican candidate has won those states since the 1980s. Objectively think about that for a second. Trump is behind in New York to Hillary by 25 points at the moment. He is down in Pennsylvania too. Even if Trump won the other states you mentioned, Hillary would still win with Nevada, Colorado, New Mexico, Iowa, and New Hampshire. Again, the 18 "Blue Wall" states have not voted Republican since the 1980s or earlier. They give Hillary 242 electoral votes  which means she only needs to win 28 more to become President. There are multiple ways she could do that, including by just winning Florida! Hillary could be elected President by only winning 19 States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Trump is from NY for one, he's going to put that state in play guaranteed. Probably win it, not to mention almost all good polling data is on likely voters not just anyone. So if some one draws in new or occasional voters it's not going to show up.
> 
> If you haven't noticed black men are sort of aware Mexican men are employed at a 95% rate while they are not. He could easily take NY with an anti immigration platform. And the anti globalist platform is obscenely easily to sell in Pennsylvania.
> 
> He has bucked political convention by being a known quantity but increasing his numbers vastly and steadily over time. 100% name recognition. While at the same time throwing his parties platform out the window.
> 
> If you think Hillary is the person to beat him I think it's at best a 50 50 for you. You're going to hear a lot less about pigs blood and a lot more about libya and blow jobs soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats could put up anyone, Bernie Sanders or even Barack Obama and they would crush Trump in November.
> 
> You have it backward. Hillary is not going to beat Trump, rather Trump is going to help Hillary win in a landslide when she shouldn't.
> 
> Pennsylvania has been solid BLUE since Bill Clinton got NAFTA passed back in the 1990s. There is currently no polling that shows that Trump will win in Pennsylvania or New York. None at all. No Republican has won in those states since the 1980s and Trumps negatives are worse than any Republican candidate since the 1980s.
> You can't win an election when 75% of women will not vote for you. Its just that simple.
> 
> The GENERAL ELECTION is a totally different ball game from the party primary. The Republicans needed a candidate in 2016 that could appeal to minorities and women since every election cycle they form a larger block of who is actually voting. Trump hurts the Republican position with minorities and women, and thus makes him unelectable in the general election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders is not the candidate running, and Barack Obama sure as shit isn't
> 
> We've got the openly globalist, centrist, wooden, and warmongering hillary clinton
> 
> Bernie has much better numbers than Hillary, his negatives aren't second only to Trump and people think he's sincere.
> 
> He's got vast swathes of voters of all colors to bring in. He doesn't need Latinos if he compensates with black, asian, and new white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
Click to expand...

Trump has a better chance to win the general than he did the GOP nomination.

You are going to lose.


----------



## SwimExpert

ptbw forever said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arizona is the only one even remotely possible to flip.
Click to expand...


You mean to say that Donald "charge-Mexico-for-a-wall" Trump might flip Sheriff Arpaio and sue the feds Arizona?

That remote possibility, in and of itself, is proof positive that Trump is a catastrophe for the party.


----------



## Toro

Juicin said:


> Trump can lose the SW if he flips the rustbelt, which he does. Plus florida and probably NY. He has to make up the loss of latinos with non hispanic men in the rest of the country. Which he can do, and get young women. Young people hate hillary
> 
> And Georgia isn't going to go for Clinton once Trump starts courting the black vote, which he will, heavily. He just got out of a primary with the media asking him questions about affiliation with white nationalists. There is no fucking way georgia goes blue, mark this post. I will send you 10 dollars via paypal if Trump loses Georgia.



Blacks aren't going to vote for Trump.  They are going to come out for Hillary in size.  

Trump is trailing Hillary in NY by 25 points.  And it's not like no one in NY knows who they are.

As for GA, Trump could lose because he could lose the Atlanta suburbs.  And as much as I appreciate your offer to send me $10, I'll respectfully spare you of that!


----------



## ptbw forever

Toro said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump can lose the SW if he flips the rustbelt, which he does. Plus florida and probably NY. He has to make up the loss of latinos with non hispanic men in the rest of the country. Which he can do, and get young women. Young people hate hillary
> 
> And Georgia isn't going to go for Clinton once Trump starts courting the black vote, which he will, heavily. He just got out of a primary with the media asking him questions about affiliation with white nationalists. There is no fucking way georgia goes blue, mark this post. I will send you 10 dollars via paypal if Trump loses Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't going to vote for Trump.  They are going to come out for Hillary in size.
> 
> Trump is trailing Hillary in NY by 25 points.  And it's not like no one in NY knows who they are.
> 
> As for GA, Trump could lose because he could lose the Atlanta suburbs.  And as much as I appreciate your offer to send me $10, I'll respectfully spare you of that!
Click to expand...

How much did Mitt Romney lose New York to Obama?


----------



## ptbw forever

SwimExpert said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arizona is the only one even remotely possible to flip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to say that Donald "charge-Mexico-for-a-wall" Trump might flip Sheriff Arpaio and sue the feds Arizona?
> 
> That remote possibility, in and of itself, is proof positive that Trump is a catastrophe for the party.
Click to expand...

Any Republican candidate would have to spend money in Arizona to win it with the changing demographics.

Trump is just getting more open opposition by Hispanics than Romney did.


----------



## Toro

Juicin said:


> Because economically Trump has 100 times the appeal?
> 
> Hillary is a globalist, black Americans occupy per capita the lowest position of any ethnic group on the economic scale
> 
> Trump takes pro labor positions at every turn. You'd have to be an idiot to not vote for Trump (assuming you can stomach him). And most black men are aware 95% of Mexican men work in this country. Black men aren't employed at that rate
> 
> edit - An aggressive position on illegal immigration benefits no one more than black AMericans, it's not a toxic position. Being tagged with white nationalists is though, so he has to fix that



Black people can't stand Trump.  

A separate NBC News/SurveyMonkey tracking poll found that Trump was viewed unfavorably by 86% of black voters and 75% of Latinos. Overall about eight in 10 nonwhite voters in that survey had an unfavorable view of Trump, with about seven in 10 saying their view was "very unfavorable."​
Trump has a huge deficit among nonwhite voters


----------



## Toro

ptbw forever said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump can lose the SW if he flips the rustbelt, which he does. Plus florida and probably NY. He has to make up the loss of latinos with non hispanic men in the rest of the country. Which he can do, and get young women. Young people hate hillary
> 
> And Georgia isn't going to go for Clinton once Trump starts courting the black vote, which he will, heavily. He just got out of a primary with the media asking him questions about affiliation with white nationalists. There is no fucking way georgia goes blue, mark this post. I will send you 10 dollars via paypal if Trump loses Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't going to vote for Trump.  They are going to come out for Hillary in size.
> 
> Trump is trailing Hillary in NY by 25 points.  And it's not like no one in NY knows who they are.
> 
> As for GA, Trump could lose because he could lose the Atlanta suburbs.  And as much as I appreciate your offer to send me $10, I'll respectfully spare you of that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much did Mitt Romney lose New York to Obama?
Click to expand...


28%.

United States presidential election in New York, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Democrats aren't too worried about NY.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

The dems are putting the cart before the horse...it's closer than they think

Poll: Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump run tight races in key swing states  - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Juicin

Toro said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because economically Trump has 100 times the appeal?
> 
> Hillary is a globalist, black Americans occupy per capita the lowest position of any ethnic group on the economic scale
> 
> Trump takes pro labor positions at every turn. You'd have to be an idiot to not vote for Trump (assuming you can stomach him). And most black men are aware 95% of Mexican men work in this country. Black men aren't employed at that rate
> 
> edit - An aggressive position on illegal immigration benefits no one more than black AMericans, it's not a toxic position. Being tagged with white nationalists is though, so he has to fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people can't stand Trump.
> 
> A separate NBC News/SurveyMonkey tracking poll found that Trump was viewed unfavorably by 86% of black voters and 75% of Latinos. Overall about eight in 10 nonwhite voters in that survey had an unfavorable view of Trump, with about seven in 10 saying their view was "very unfavorable."​
> Trump has a huge deficit among nonwhite voters
Click to expand...


Yea they view him unfavorably not for his policy platform

It's for mishandling the David Duke questions, (he was trying to pretend he didn't know who david duke was). It's an image problem not a policy platform problem.

Those numbers will be better than Latino numbers once he goes to black communities to tout his new plan to reduce non violent offenders in prison. He just has to go out and do court the black vote. He hasn't done that

Trump has discarded all the systemically bigoted policy of the right but "law and order", and that's next on the chopping block. He can hit Hillary from the left on these issues, he can hang "super predator" around her neck


----------



## U2Edge

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of Republicans that prefer a globalist, centrist, and someone that is a HAWK when it comes to military, defense, and foreign policy. Your forgetting that Trump is driving millions of Republicans to vote for the Democrat this year. Hillary is far closer to Reagan and Bush than Trump is.
> 
> Trump completely lost it when he suggested the United States abandon NATO. Thats the opposite of Reagan and will not sit well with many long time Republicans.
> 
> Again, I've never voted for a Democrat before. I've voted Republican since the 1980s. But this year, for the first time, I will vote for the Democratic nominee to PREVENT Trump from getting anywhere near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ
> 
> It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.
> 
> We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong
> 
> We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but your ignoring basic economic realities of immigration and free trade that occur because people in the United States demand it. The United States has a minimum wage, unlike most other third world countries so the idea that the current policy is driving down wages is false. Wages continue to rise or sometimes stagnate and inflation is LOW which is good. Latin American immigration to the United States has been positive for the economy and society far more than it has been negative which is why it has continued for all our countries history and should continue well into the future. It is one of the key reasons why the United States remains one of the strongest countries in the world. Trumps ideas of building a WALL and deporting people are idiotic and would hurt the country and the economy as well as drive the U.S. population towards the democraphic problems that are being suffered in Japan and Europe. U.S. economic growth for the past two centuries has been driven heavily by immigration and as the population grows older immigration will become an even more economic necessity than it has been in the past.


----------



## Toro

Juicin said:


> Yea they view him unfavorably not for his policy platform
> 
> It's for mishandling the David Duke questions, (he was trying to pretend he didn't know who david duke was). It's an image problem not a policy platform problem.



It simply doesn't matter.

See this picture?






Try and imagine Trump sitting down with a plate of fried chicken and a watermelon on Martin Luther King Day saying that he loves blacks. 

Do you think they'd support him?

Of course not.

It doesn't matter what his policy positions are.  If someone thinks they are being condescended to, or that the message portrays them as second-class citizens, or worse, it doesn't matter what their policies are. 

Trump is a demagogue.  When he attacks Hispanics, the message to other minorities is "If he can say that about Hispanics, he can say that about me, too."  That's why Trump is going to get hammered not only amongst Hispanics, but blacks and Asians too.


----------



## rightwinger

Juicin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Quinnipiac already shows Penn OH and FL in play for Trump, so your prediction is already dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Those three will push Hillary close to 400 EVs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not without OH and Pen it won't...lol
> 
> And Trump hasn't courted black voters yet. Wait for it and georgia will flip back real quick
> 
> Trump is never going to win over mormons or mexicans in NM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will take neither
> 
> What makes you think Trump or any Republican can appeal to blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because economically Trump has 100 times the appeal?
> 
> Hillary is a globalist, black Americans occupy per capita the lowest position of any ethnic group on the economic scale
> 
> Trump takes pro labor positions at every turn. You'd have to be an idiot to not vote for Trump (assuming you can stomach him). And most black men are aware 95% of Mexican men work in this country. Black men aren't employed at that rate
> 
> edit - An aggressive position on illegal immigration benefits no one more than black AMericans, it's not a toxic position. Being tagged with white nationalists is though, so he has to fix that
Click to expand...

Blacks have heard Republican trickle down promises for decades. They have resulted in fewer jobs and lower pay

What makes you think they would believe Trump?


----------



## NoNukes

2aguy said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump will find this post funny.......the new federal prisoner hilary clinton.....will have her computer privileges denied.....
Click to expand...

You guys are talking about Trump the same way that you talked about President Romney 4 years ago.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

U2Edge said:


> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.





I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.

Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.


----------



## Toro

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
Click to expand...


Why do you think?

The polls are dead even and Utah handed Trump his biggest defeat by far. 

I wouldn't bet on Hillary winning, but I wouldn't take the other side of that either.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ohio and Utah will go for Donnie plus the others given in the OP.

HRC will smash the other leftist at the top of the tickets.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
Click to expand...

You clearly do not know Mormon Utah.  Yes, there is a decent chance he could lose Utah.  Mia Love will not return to Congress, I think.

But I happen to think that Trump will probably win Utah by a % point or two.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Obiwan said:


> I think a more accurate prediction would be. .
> 
> Trump: 8 years
> Hillary: 20 to life...



In a perfect world where corruption, bribery and partisan hackery does not exist, sure, you are exactly right.

Just read this morning that the employees of the DOJ have given more than $75,000 to Hillary's campaign.

So in the REAL WORLD, do you honestly think Hillary will get indicted, much less convicted and sentenced to a term with her physically in prison?

Seriously?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Trump sweeps all 57 states.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Toro said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think?
> 
> The polls are dead even and Utah handed Trump his biggest defeat by far.
> 
> I wouldn't bet on Hillary winning, but I wouldn't take the other side of that either.
Click to expand...


I don't care what one singular poll says.  It's a wet dream.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think?
> 
> The polls are dead even and Utah handed Trump his biggest defeat by far.
> 
> I wouldn't bet on Hillary winning, but I wouldn't take the other side of that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what one singular poll says.  It's a wet dream.
Click to expand...

The continued polling in Utah reveals that Mormons and most Utahns despise Trump.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

JakeStarkey said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly do not know Mormon Utah.  Yes, there is a decent chance he could lose Utah.  Mia Love will not return to Congress, I think.
Click to expand...


Your prediction history is not exactly stellar.  Mia Love will be just fine.


----------



## Juicin

U2Edge said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the American public wants an end to illegal immigration (although not a wall or mass deportation schemes but amnesty doesn't poll well and open borders sure as shit don't)
> 
> The majority of the American public is against free trade, especially when the people we have trade deals with practice protectionism
> 
> The majority of the American public doesn't want more foreign intervention. You can ask them about ISIS and they'll say something vague about defeating them. But you can't get them to accept any blood price
> 
> His political platform is more in line with the American public of all colors...Whether or not he will govern that way who knows. But beyond "law and order" he's on the right side of all these issues. And I suspect as soon as he's nominated his first move will be to court black voters by suggesting we need less non violent prisoners, save room for the rapists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ
> 
> It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.
> 
> We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong
> 
> We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your ignoring basic economic realities of immigration and free trade that occur because people in the United States demand it. The United States has a minimum wage, unlike most other third world countries so the idea that the current policy is driving down wages is false. Wages continue to rise or sometimes stagnate and inflation is LOW which is good. Latin American immigration to the United States has been positive for the economy and society far more than it has been negative which is why it has continued for all our countries history and should continue well into the future. It is one of the key reasons why the United States remains one of the strongest countries in the world. Trumps ideas of building a WALL and deporting people are idiotic and would hurt the country and the economy as well as drive the U.S. population towards the democraphic problems that are being suffered in Japan and Europe. U.S. economic growth for the past two centuries has been driven heavily by immigration and as the population grows older immigration will become an even more economic necessity than it has been in the past.
Click to expand...


You think the minimum wage is an appropriate wage for an American citizen?

It's difficult to live on double minimum wage. It has not been positive for the economy unless you only look at GDP.

It has strained our system, we treat mexicans much better than the GDP they produce would make economic sense to. 

Again you have not explained why we want middle shcool educated latinos as opposed to high IQ inidivudals that speak perfect English. 

You stupid white trash

You're taking a pro capital position. You're on the same side as teh rich libertarians. Poor mexicans are not a boon to this country in any way. Economically and certanily not geopolticially.

Mexicans are literally colonizing the SW, New Mexico is going to be majority mexican soon.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly do not know Mormon Utah.  Yes, there is a decent chance he could lose Utah.  Mia Love will not return to Congress, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your prediction history is not exactly stellar.  Mia Love will be just fine.
Click to expand...

Other than the house in 2010 my prediction history is very, very good.

I called Harry two months out that he would beat Angle easily.

I said that Love would not get 52% in a year everyone else would clean up.  She got 50%.

If Trump tanks, as I expect he will, Owens will beat her by five points.


----------



## Juicin

rightwinger said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recent polls also have Arizona, Utah and Georgia in play, red states that have voted Democrat fewer times over the last 30 years than fingers you have on your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true
> 
> Those three will push Hillary close to 400 EVs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not without OH and Pen it won't...lol
> 
> And Trump hasn't courted black voters yet. Wait for it and georgia will flip back real quick
> 
> Trump is never going to win over mormons or mexicans in NM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will take neither
> 
> What makes you think Trump or any Republican can appeal to blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because economically Trump has 100 times the appeal?
> 
> Hillary is a globalist, black Americans occupy per capita the lowest position of any ethnic group on the economic scale
> 
> Trump takes pro labor positions at every turn. You'd have to be an idiot to not vote for Trump (assuming you can stomach him). And most black men are aware 95% of Mexican men work in this country. Black men aren't employed at that rate
> 
> edit - An aggressive position on illegal immigration benefits no one more than black AMericans, it's not a toxic position. Being tagged with white nationalists is though, so he has to fix that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have heard Republican trickle down promises for decades. They have resulted in fewer jobs and lower pay
> 
> What makes you think they would believe Trump?
Click to expand...


Well if he was facing an actual liberal I might agree

But in this election the platforms are switched. Obviously facing Obama Trump would not take a significant percentage of the black vote. 

Hillary though? Love for Bill is only going to take her so far. If Trump takes a quarter of the back vote he wins the election., And it's not that crazy to thikn he'll win black men


----------



## SwimExpert

JakeStarkey said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly do not know Mormon Utah.  Yes, there is a decent chance he could lose Utah.  Mia Love will not return to Congress, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your prediction history is not exactly stellar.  Mia Love will be just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the house in 2010 my prediction history is very, very good.
> 
> I called Harry two months out that he would beat Angle easily.
> 
> I said that Love would not get 52% in a year everyone else would clean up.  She got 50%.
> 
> If Trump tanks, as I expect he will, Owens will beat her by five points.
Click to expand...


It depends on WHY he tanks.  If he tanks because Republicans flee to Clinton, or don't vote for President, Love will be fine.  If he tanks because Republicans stay home, Love might be in trouble.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Juicin said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans recognize the value of immigration to the United States and know that it is a source of strength for a growing economy and demographically helps the United States as its population ages. There are certain sectors of the country that are against immigration, but its really more just racism and blaming others for changes in society.
> 
> Americans love Free Trade because it makes the goods Americans buy everyday cheaper. It also expands business opportunities with increasing exports. Protectionism has a poor record and is outdated in the 21st century.
> 
> The majority of the American public wants to continue to protect areas of the world that are vital to United States security and are critical to the United States economy. The Persian Gulf, Japan, South Korea, and Europe remain vital interest of the United States just as they have been for the past 70 years. Abandoning U.S. security commitments abroad will create a world where third World War would be possible. It was U.S. isolationism prior to the first World War and 2nd World War that helped create the conditions that led to those wars.
> 
> This will become perfectly clear to everyone when Trump is slaughtered in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ
> 
> It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.
> 
> We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong
> 
> We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your ignoring basic economic realities of immigration and free trade that occur because people in the United States demand it. The United States has a minimum wage, unlike most other third world countries so the idea that the current policy is driving down wages is false. Wages continue to rise or sometimes stagnate and inflation is LOW which is good. Latin American immigration to the United States has been positive for the economy and society far more than it has been negative which is why it has continued for all our countries history and should continue well into the future. It is one of the key reasons why the United States remains one of the strongest countries in the world. Trumps ideas of building a WALL and deporting people are idiotic and would hurt the country and the economy as well as drive the U.S. population towards the democraphic problems that are being suffered in Japan and Europe. U.S. economic growth for the past two centuries has been driven heavily by immigration and as the population grows older immigration will become an even more economic necessity than it has been in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the minimum wage is an appropriate wage for an American citizen?
> 
> It's difficult to live on double minimum wage. It has not been positive for the economy unless you only look at GDP.
> 
> It has strained our system, we treat mexicans much better than the GDP they produce would make economic sense to.
> 
> Again you have not explained why we want middle shcool educated latinos as opposed to high IQ inidivudals that speak perfect English.
> 
> You stupid white trash
> 
> You're taking a pro capital position. You're on the same side as teh rich libertarians. Poor mexicans are not a boon to this country in any way. Economically and certanily not geopolticially.
> 
> Mexicans are literally colonizing the SW, New Mexico is going to be majority mexican soon.
Click to expand...

It was before we came West.


----------



## JakeStarkey

SwimExpert said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could place a $100 bet with all of you clowns who keep thinking Utah is going Democratic this year.
> 
> Trump is going to lose the race, but there is no chance he loses Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly do not know Mormon Utah.  Yes, there is a decent chance he could lose Utah.  Mia Love will not return to Congress, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your prediction history is not exactly stellar.  Mia Love will be just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the house in 2010 my prediction history is very, very good.
> 
> I called Harry two months out that he would beat Angle easily.
> 
> I said that Love would not get 52% in a year everyone else would clean up.  She got 50%.
> 
> If Trump tanks, as I expect he will, Owens will beat her by five points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on WHY he tanks.  If he tanks because Republicans flee to Clinton, or don't vote for President, Love will be fine.  If he tanks because Republicans stay home, Love might be in trouble.
Click to expand...

I know Utah.  Utahns liked Owens' dad though he lost his last election.  Owens ran a late campaign and came within three points of her despite a massive GOP sweep nationally.


----------



## Juicin

JakeStarkey said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're taking advantage of cheap labor in the west most people do not see low skill immigration as a boon
> 
> Yes having bodies gives us a slight geopolitical advantage. But the children of Honduran and Mexican illegals who's fathers are educated as well as our middle schoolers are not a boon
> 
> Guest workers are only a boon in Saudi Arabia because they treat them like an underclass.
> 
> Our guest workers get to go to school with our children and suck up funds for medical care
> 
> Almost no one in this country is for limited immigration. The dumbest immigrants should be last in line. That includes the poor mexicans who poor across our borders and drive the wages of poor Americans down.
> 
> You're just wrong
> 
> Being pro immigrant is a pro capital position, (being pro low skill labor immigration means you really hate poor people and don't understand the implications of having a massive brown underclass)
> 
> We want a nation of equals. Not a nation of equals plus hispanics who's majority of descendants won't be assimilated in our lifetime.
> 
> If you consider yourself a progressive you should be against low skill immigration. It's terrible for our poor.
> 
> Trading an insignificant increase in GDP for a massive loss in GDP per capita and a bigger strain on social services especially in urban areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ
> 
> It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.
> 
> We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong
> 
> We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your ignoring basic economic realities of immigration and free trade that occur because people in the United States demand it. The United States has a minimum wage, unlike most other third world countries so the idea that the current policy is driving down wages is false. Wages continue to rise or sometimes stagnate and inflation is LOW which is good. Latin American immigration to the United States has been positive for the economy and society far more than it has been negative which is why it has continued for all our countries history and should continue well into the future. It is one of the key reasons why the United States remains one of the strongest countries in the world. Trumps ideas of building a WALL and deporting people are idiotic and would hurt the country and the economy as well as drive the U.S. population towards the democraphic problems that are being suffered in Japan and Europe. U.S. economic growth for the past two centuries has been driven heavily by immigration and as the population grows older immigration will become an even more economic necessity than it has been in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the minimum wage is an appropriate wage for an American citizen?
> 
> It's difficult to live on double minimum wage. It has not been positive for the economy unless you only look at GDP.
> 
> It has strained our system, we treat mexicans much better than the GDP they produce would make economic sense to.
> 
> Again you have not explained why we want middle shcool educated latinos as opposed to high IQ inidivudals that speak perfect English.
> 
> You stupid white trash
> 
> You're taking a pro capital position. You're on the same side as teh rich libertarians. Poor mexicans are not a boon to this country in any way. Economically and certanily not geopolticially.
> 
> Mexicans are literally colonizing the SW, New Mexico is going to be majority mexican soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was before we came West.
Click to expand...


We didn't have a minimum wage before we went west...

We also gave away land instead of funneling Germans to urban areas to strain the social services of native born Americans


----------



## JakeStarkey

Juicin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failing to see that many wealthy educated whites are not having children. Without immigration the United States would be having a declining population which would result in all kinds of problems. We do not want to suffer the economic and demographic problems that Japan, European countries and even China will be suffering in the coming decades. U.S. immigration is the way it is today largely because that is what society has demanded. People from Latin America come to work in the United States because there are opportunities waiting for them. We need the workers and they desire the work. That is how it has worked since the United States became a country in 1776. Many o f the people who came to the United States in the 19th century would also be defined as "ILLEGAL" based on existing laws. Built up government regulation on immigration has also been a factor in making what was once legal, illegal. A good example of where government interfere's with the business interest of individuals in the United States.
> 
> Any Human Being, regardless of age, can get a better education and learn new skills. So just because someone comes to the United States under-educated or under-skilled does not mean they will stay that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ
> 
> It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.
> 
> We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong
> 
> We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your ignoring basic economic realities of immigration and free trade that occur because people in the United States demand it. The United States has a minimum wage, unlike most other third world countries so the idea that the current policy is driving down wages is false. Wages continue to rise or sometimes stagnate and inflation is LOW which is good. Latin American immigration to the United States has been positive for the economy and society far more than it has been negative which is why it has continued for all our countries history and should continue well into the future. It is one of the key reasons why the United States remains one of the strongest countries in the world. Trumps ideas of building a WALL and deporting people are idiotic and would hurt the country and the economy as well as drive the U.S. population towards the democraphic problems that are being suffered in Japan and Europe. U.S. economic growth for the past two centuries has been driven heavily by immigration and as the population grows older immigration will become an even more economic necessity than it has been in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the minimum wage is an appropriate wage for an American citizen?
> 
> It's difficult to live on double minimum wage. It has not been positive for the economy unless you only look at GDP.
> 
> It has strained our system, we treat mexicans much better than the GDP they produce would make economic sense to.
> 
> Again you have not explained why we want middle shcool educated latinos as opposed to high IQ inidivudals that speak perfect English.
> 
> You stupid white trash
> 
> You're taking a pro capital position. You're on the same side as teh rich libertarians. Poor mexicans are not a boon to this country in any way. Economically and certanily not geopolticially.
> 
> Mexicans are literally colonizing the SW, New Mexico is going to be majority mexican soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was before we came West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have a minimum wage before we went west...
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with your complaining.  You don't like Mexicans taking the low paying wages.  Then get some education.


----------



## Juicin

JakeStarkey said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ
> 
> It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.
> 
> We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong
> 
> We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your ignoring basic economic realities of immigration and free trade that occur because people in the United States demand it. The United States has a minimum wage, unlike most other third world countries so the idea that the current policy is driving down wages is false. Wages continue to rise or sometimes stagnate and inflation is LOW which is good. Latin American immigration to the United States has been positive for the economy and society far more than it has been negative which is why it has continued for all our countries history and should continue well into the future. It is one of the key reasons why the United States remains one of the strongest countries in the world. Trumps ideas of building a WALL and deporting people are idiotic and would hurt the country and the economy as well as drive the U.S. population towards the democraphic problems that are being suffered in Japan and Europe. U.S. economic growth for the past two centuries has been driven heavily by immigration and as the population grows older immigration will become an even more economic necessity than it has been in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the minimum wage is an appropriate wage for an American citizen?
> 
> It's difficult to live on double minimum wage. It has not been positive for the economy unless you only look at GDP.
> 
> It has strained our system, we treat mexicans much better than the GDP they produce would make economic sense to.
> 
> Again you have not explained why we want middle shcool educated latinos as opposed to high IQ inidivudals that speak perfect English.
> 
> You stupid white trash
> 
> You're taking a pro capital position. You're on the same side as teh rich libertarians. Poor mexicans are not a boon to this country in any way. Economically and certanily not geopolticially.
> 
> Mexicans are literally colonizing the SW, New Mexico is going to be majority mexican soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was before we came West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have a minimum wage before we went west...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with your complaining.  You don't like Mexicans taking the low paying wages.  Then get some education.
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you tlaking about?

Go to a poor communmity in this country.

Go look at the Californians who until very recently were living under drought conditions.

No one rational is for open borders. There is a limit. And you can fill that limit with high IQ invidivuals.

I don't like white trash. I don't like stupid mexicans either. Why would I like stupid and racist mexicans mroe than I like stupid and racist white men?

Put your policy platform away, you're taking the pro capital position. Not the side of progressives. Shut the fuck up


----------



## Juicin

JakeStarkey said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can have almost infinite legal immigration. And pull people who are well above the American average in education and IQ
> 
> It does not make any sense to ship in people to be our maids or pick our fruit. There is no job an American won't take. There are just wages Americans won't accept.
> 
> We had downward pressure on low skill employment for 2 generations. Continuiing to ship in idiots will not be good for poor Americans. Even if you wanted 100 million people over the next 10 years to immigrate. We could do it all legally and get very skilled individuals to come here, we are the most attractive place on the planet to immigrate to.
> 
> Hundreds of millions of people living in the third world that have already been educated by their society. We don't need mexicans educated at a 6th grade level to do anything. We are not Saudi Arabia. You're just wrong
> 
> We need educated Latinos and everyone else that wants to come. Not people to undercut poor American laborers. Not bring in people who will take 4 generations to assimilate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your ignoring basic economic realities of immigration and free trade that occur because people in the United States demand it. The United States has a minimum wage, unlike most other third world countries so the idea that the current policy is driving down wages is false. Wages continue to rise or sometimes stagnate and inflation is LOW which is good. Latin American immigration to the United States has been positive for the economy and society far more than it has been negative which is why it has continued for all our countries history and should continue well into the future. It is one of the key reasons why the United States remains one of the strongest countries in the world. Trumps ideas of building a WALL and deporting people are idiotic and would hurt the country and the economy as well as drive the U.S. population towards the democraphic problems that are being suffered in Japan and Europe. U.S. economic growth for the past two centuries has been driven heavily by immigration and as the population grows older immigration will become an even more economic necessity than it has been in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the minimum wage is an appropriate wage for an American citizen?
> 
> It's difficult to live on double minimum wage. It has not been positive for the economy unless you only look at GDP.
> 
> It has strained our system, we treat mexicans much better than the GDP they produce would make economic sense to.
> 
> Again you have not explained why we want middle shcool educated latinos as opposed to high IQ inidivudals that speak perfect English.
> 
> You stupid white trash
> 
> You're taking a pro capital position. You're on the same side as teh rich libertarians. Poor mexicans are not a boon to this country in any way. Economically and certanily not geopolticially.
> 
> Mexicans are literally colonizing the SW, New Mexico is going to be majority mexican soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was before we came West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have a minimum wage before we went west...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with your complaining.  You don't like Mexicans taking the low paying wages.  Then get some education.
Click to expand...


And if you weren't white trash you'd have gotten a job when you were 14, and in that summer job mexicans would undercut your earnings on your very first fucking year of making money.

I detassled corn, field work, made nothing because of mexicans. Plenty of low skill Americans who are grown who face the same problems, except instead of competing with mexican children they're competing with mexican dry wallers and carpenters who work for nothing.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

JakeStarkey said:


> I know Utah.  Utahns liked Owens' dad though he lost his last election.  Owens ran a late campaign and came within three points of her despite a massive GOP sweep nationally.



Open seats are always competitive, Jake.  Love is now the incumbent and she doesn't have a negative approval.

The only way I see Hillary carrying the state is if Gary Johnson ends up putting up Perot like numbers and maybe then it will be possible, but still doubtful, in my opinion.


----------



## TNHarley

cankles winning TN? LMAO


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TNHarley said:


> cankles winning TN? LMAO



Bill did


----------



## TNHarley

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> cankles winning TN? LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill did
Click to expand...

 Donald almost got more votes than cankles and Bernie combined. And that was with 15 other republicans on the ballot. There is a trump sign in every other yard lol


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TNHarley said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> cankles winning TN? LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald almost got more votes than cankles and Bernie combined. And that was with 15 other republicans on the ballot. There is a trump sign in every other yard lol
Click to expand...


I don't expect Hillary to win Tennessee.  Just pointing out that it's not that far fetched.


----------



## ptbw forever

Toro said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump can lose the SW if he flips the rustbelt, which he does. Plus florida and probably NY. He has to make up the loss of latinos with non hispanic men in the rest of the country. Which he can do, and get young women. Young people hate hillary
> 
> And Georgia isn't going to go for Clinton once Trump starts courting the black vote, which he will, heavily. He just got out of a primary with the media asking him questions about affiliation with white nationalists. There is no fucking way georgia goes blue, mark this post. I will send you 10 dollars via paypal if Trump loses Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't going to vote for Trump.  They are going to come out for Hillary in size.
> 
> Trump is trailing Hillary in NY by 25 points.  And it's not like no one in NY knows who they are.
> 
> As for GA, Trump could lose because he could lose the Atlanta suburbs.  And as much as I appreciate your offer to send me $10, I'll respectfully spare you of that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much did Mitt Romney lose New York to Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 28%.
> 
> United States presidential election in New York, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Democrats aren't too worried about NY.
Click to expand...

Trump is already doing better than Romney there....


----------



## TNHarley

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> cankles winning TN? LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donald almost got more votes than cankles and Bernie combined. And that was with 15 other republicans on the ballot. There is a trump sign in every other yard lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect Hillary to win Tennessee.  Just pointing out that it's not that far fetched.
Click to expand...

 Well, I think it is. That's going to take ALOT of people changing their minds and republicans not voting for him. There are ALOT of hacks here.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Utah.  Utahns liked Owens' dad though he lost his last election.  Owens ran a late campaign and came within three points of her despite a massive GOP sweep nationally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open seats are always competitive, Jake.  Love is now the incumbent and she doesn't have a negative approval.
> 
> The only way I see Hillary carrying the state is if Gary Johnson ends up putting up Perot like numbers and maybe then it will be possible, but still doubtful, in my opinion.
Click to expand...

You have little idea of what you are talking about when it comes to Utah.  I have said that Utah will probably go Trump but will not be surprised if it does not.  Mia Love is not a sure thing.


----------



## MarcATL

U2Edge said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a leftist predicting a massive victory for your candidate, stop the presses ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Republican who has NEVER voted for a Democrat before! Food for thought! mmmmmm!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, then why the hysterical prediction?  Sure, Trump sucks.  And Hillary is dishonest, corrupt and a liar and has almost as high a disapproval rating as Trump.  And the current polls are while Republicans who supported other candidates are still licking their wounds.  That Hillary is the opponent is going to help Trump a lot.  I'm not saying that Trump will win, but I see no reason for the gloomy prediction against freaking Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction is something that should be celebrated in that Trump will be stopped and America will be saved.
> 
> The prediction is not hysterical. Its based on the facts of the last election and the changing demography of the United States. Romney got 59% of the White non-hispanic vote back in 2012 and he still lost. *The lesson was that the next Republican candidate would have to do better with hispanics, other minorities, and women in order to have a chance of winning. Trump will pick up less hispanics, minorities and women than Romney did. Trump would have to probably get 65% of the white non-hispanic vote to do just as well as Romney did which was still a LOSS. Trump would probably have to get 70% of the white vote in order to win the election and that is not going to happen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump changes the dynamic of everything.  You are assuming that everyone votes with him like they do for other Republican candidates, then add his negatives only.  And you're ignoring that he has politically an opponent who is corrupt and almost as disliked as he is yet assuming she'll do as well with Democrats as the past.  You took the pure worst case of everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is not some magic guru. There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change.
> 
> Since Reagan left office in January 1989, the Democrats have won the following States in every Presidential election:
> 
> Hawaii
> California
> Oregon
> Washington
> Minnesota
> Wisconsin
> Illinois
> Michigan
> Maryland
> Delaware
> Pennsylvania
> New Jersey
> New York
> Connecticut
> Rhode Island
> Massachusetts
> Vermont
> Maine
> 
> This is the Democrats "BLUE WALL". These states have a combined 242 electoral votes and the Democrats have consistently won these states in every election now for nearly 3 decades. This is not a worse case scenario but a simple political reality. None of these 18 states are swing states. They are all solid blue. Hillary then only needs to pick up 28 more electoral votes and the election is over. She could do this buy winning Florida with its 29 electoral votes. Or she could do it instead by winning Virginia and North Carolina that combine for 28 electoral votes. The population has been polarized into these Blue and Red states for several decades now.
Click to expand...

This captures the situation succinctly. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey

This needs to be said again: There are certain realities about the electoral college and peoples political views that will not change regardless of who the candidates are based on past history. Swing states can change, but states that have voted for one party or the other for a solid 3 decades are highly unlikely to change. .


----------



## U2Edge

Well, right now Trump is collapsing. Clinton is not to 429 yet, but she is at least at 374 in electoral votes and rising. Nate Silver discusses what a Clinton landslide would look like here: What A Clinton Landslide Would Look Like


----------



## Zander

U2Edge said:


> Well, right now Trump is collapsing. Clinton is not to 429 yet, but she is at least at 374 in electoral votes and rising. Nate Silver discusses what a Clinton landslide would look like here: What A Clinton Landslide Would Look Like



The same Nate Silver that predicted Trump had a 2%  chance to win the GOP primaries..

Donald Trump’s Six Stages Of Doom


----------



## rightwinger

If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range


----------



## Lakhota

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



Thank you!  Sounds good - and seems very logical.  Even Nate Silver is predicting a possible landslide for Hillary.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range


Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
Click to expand...

It could happen

Trump has a lot more fucking up to do


----------



## bripat9643

Zander said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, right now Trump is collapsing. Clinton is not to 429 yet, but she is at least at 374 in electoral votes and rising. Nate Silver discusses what a Clinton landslide would look like here: What A Clinton Landslide Would Look Like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same Nate Silver that predicted Trump had a 2%  chance to win the GOP primaries..
> 
> Donald Trump’s Six Stages Of Doom
Click to expand...


That's some funny shit right there.


----------



## sonic

She's getting closer....
369/169 based on the latest state by state polling.


----------



## Toro

ptbw forever said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump can lose the SW if he flips the rustbelt, which he does. Plus florida and probably NY. He has to make up the loss of latinos with non hispanic men in the rest of the country. Which he can do, and get young women. Young people hate hillary
> 
> And Georgia isn't going to go for Clinton once Trump starts courting the black vote, which he will, heavily. He just got out of a primary with the media asking him questions about affiliation with white nationalists. There is no fucking way georgia goes blue, mark this post. I will send you 10 dollars via paypal if Trump loses Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't going to vote for Trump.  They are going to come out for Hillary in size.
> 
> Trump is trailing Hillary in NY by 25 points.  And it's not like no one in NY knows who they are.
> 
> As for GA, Trump could lose because he could lose the Atlanta suburbs.  And as much as I appreciate your offer to send me $10, I'll respectfully spare you of that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much did Mitt Romney lose New York to Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 28%.
> 
> United States presidential election in New York, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Democrats aren't too worried about NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is already doing better than Romney there....
Click to expand...


On August 15, 2012, Romney was trailing Obama by 3% in the RCP polls.

On August 15, 2016,  Trump is trailing Clinton by nearly 7% in the RCP polls.


----------



## bripat9643

amrchaos said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you have Trump losing to Hillary in Georgia and Tennessee??? And Arkansas, Louisiana and North Carolina??? And Florida? Um....you don't know the South well do ya?
> 
> If Hillary beats Trump that badly in the South....I'll bark along with her
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The south do not go for party.  They vote for the more conservative politician.
> 
> The most conservative politician in this race is Hillary!!.
> 
> In fact, we do not know how to classify Trump.  There is no record to classify him, and his word means nothing!!
Click to expand...


Horseshit.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range



and if Trump takes NY, its over, he wins.   predictions are like assholes, everyone has one.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
Click to expand...



I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?

Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
Click to expand...


I don't

That is why I despise Trump


----------



## candycorn

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
Click to expand...


Because she doesn’t do this: (mock a reporter with a disability)




And her opponent does.
Just one of many reasons.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
Click to expand...



sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?

Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?

BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's headed this way.   Cook political analytics just moved 11 states from Red to Toss-up.  The NeverTrump movement is exceptionally strong and actually doing some good in bringing people of different political beliefs together to unite against that sleazeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be able to see how much stroke Trump supporters have in 3 months:
> 
> The Speaker of the House has come out and stated that he cannot support the nominee of his own party.  Needless to say this is a slap in the face to Mr. Trump (a well deserved one).  I believe it is on 8/9/16, Mr. Ryan is up for re-election in his own party.  If he wins by upwards of say 15-20 percent, there is nothing to worry about from Mr. Trump's supporters.
Click to expand...


As predicted; Ryan cruised to victory despite the “anger” from the Trump enablers…
And you see Trump enablers leaving the sinking ship in droves.


----------



## candycorn

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
Click to expand...


Not true.
More voted against Drumpf than voted for him.


----------



## candycorn

Redfish said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell the RINOs that.
> 
> 
> 
> The RINOs will be laughing "told you so" when Trump is schlonged and brings the rest of the GOP down with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a registered Republican also, went to Florida for 3 months to check the reality of Trump power, and discovered it was real.  But something changed between Florida and today.  It wasn't that he won those states, but how he won those states that changed the perception of his ability to get the Republicans behind him.  As of now, it isn't going to happen.
> 
> For the 1st month while in Florida, I thought the polls were skewed.  No way did Trump have this much support, something was wrong.  I found out, what was wrong was my opinion that they were wrong, lol.  Trump hard core supporters pointed to virtually every poll, and nobody believed them.  Now the shoe is on the other foot, and everyone is pointing at the polls, and Trump supporters have their head in the sand and won't admit that one poll could be wrong, maybe even two, possibly 3; but most of them?  No way Jose.  Just as they predicted what Trump would do in many primaries accurately, they are telling everyone........including his arrogant supporters what he WON'T do in the general; they just don't want to listen.
> 
> And so, for Trump supporters, let me say this---------------> everything can change very quickly in politics, you can go from getting hammered, to winning convincingly.  Thing is, usually for that to happen 1 of 2 things must occur, 1. your opponent steps in it so bad they can't recover, or 2. your candidate redefines him/herself to become more electable.  From what I see, the Trump supporters have all their eggs in one basket and are betting on number 1, because Trump is doing nothing to change public perception of him, and in fact negotiating publicly against himself on his own tax plan, along with flip-flopping on other economic stances he claimed to take.
> 
> No Trump supporters, Mr Trump is 100% correct that if he is elected, it will be because of the Democratic crossover vote, not the Republican vote.  He will get some I am sure, but not enough to make up for all the people who are revolted by Trumps demeanor, and will not vote for him.  As of this writing, the only question is-------->will Trump take the senate and house down, along with his Presidential candidacy!  By September, or October, we should have a pretty clear picture, and while I hope not, it might finally force the red states to get 100% serious about an article 5.  I guess that could be considered making lemonade out of lemons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has won every demographic in the last primaries.  A landslide victory is very possible, especially if the FBI goes public with what they have on Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winning every demographic in the primaries is wonderful.  Wait, we are out of the primaries, and he is losing almost every demographic in the general, so far.
> 
> And let me ask you-------------->were his words during the primaries and debates on his positions part of the reason he won the nomination?  So now, the words on policies that won him the nomination, he decides to negotiate against himself; publicly no less, and flip-flop!  Come on!  As a Trump supporter, (meaning many of you) besides his wall, you can't name a policy he is for that is not malleable, and according to many reports the wall is too, lol.
> 
> Usually, this is where I go into how you people have been scammed, but I am not going to do that anymore.  Many of you have debated with liberals for years, upon years, trying to pin them down.  Well, now it is your turn, lol.  Trump changes policies so fast, that once a lefty gets you to state what he stands for in the world according to you, within a week, everything that you stated may have changed........therefore, it is one of 2 things, 1. just like Obama, the cult of personality, or 2. he is better than Hillary, which is an admission that he BAMBOOZLED you when that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rant and rave all you want.    a majority of the American people will support Trump in November.   The criminal hildebeast will never be president.
Click to expand...


Archived to rub your nose in it!!!!


----------



## Old Rocks

LordBrownTrout said:


> She'll have a hard time winning oh, NC, FL, ....even PA is in play now.


Pennsylvania 49.2 40.0 Clinton +9.2
Michigan 41.8 35.2 Clinton +6.6
Ohio 45.0 42.4 Clinton +2.6
Florida 45.6 42.0 Clinton +3.6
Iowa 40.8 40.4 Clinton +0.4
Wisconsin 46.7 37.3 Clinton +9.4
North Carolina 45.3 43.3 Clinton +2.0
Electoral Map | No Toss Ups | Senate Map | Latest Polls

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Video and Polls

*LOL*


----------



## Old Rocks

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump might turn Oregon red.
> 
> In a down-on-its-luck Oregon mill town, the savior they're waiting for is Donald Trump


LOL  Sorry, there are not enough mill towns to counterbalance Eugene and Portland. Trump will go down to certain defeat here in Oregon.


----------



## Old Rocks

candycorn said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's headed this way.   Cook political analytics just moved 11 states from Red to Toss-up.  The NeverTrump movement is exceptionally strong and actually doing some good in bringing people of different political beliefs together to unite against that sleazeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be able to see how much stroke Trump supporters have in 3 months:
> 
> The Speaker of the House has come out and stated that he cannot support the nominee of his own party.  Needless to say this is a slap in the face to Mr. Trump (a well deserved one).  I believe it is on 8/9/16, Mr. Ryan is up for re-election in his own party.  If he wins by upwards of say 15-20 percent, there is nothing to worry about from Mr. Trump's supporters.
Click to expand...

A sound prediction. Trump has been toned down for a few days. But the narcistic fool cannot keep his mouth shut, so that won't last.


----------



## Mac1958

Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?

There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.

*So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*

The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
Click to expand...

I want Johnson, and you have described the Comrade Communist Trump well: a proven liar, who has accomplished nothing without his dad's money, who has corrupted politicians, whose incompetence has completely destroyed the GOP presidential campaign, who hates and abuses women, who has bankrupted four times at least, who gives millions to corrupt politicians, and who is emotionally, physically, mentally, and morally unable to be president.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mac1958 said:


> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .


The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.

Of course they did.

Vote Gary Johnson.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .




I understand your position.  I find it totally illogical, but that's ok.   we each have one vote, mine will cancel yours.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want Johnson, and you have described the Comrade Communist Trump well: a proven liar, who has accomplished nothing without his dad's money, who has corrupted politicians, whose incompetence has completely destroyed the GOP presidential campaign, who hates and abuses women, who has bankrupted four times at least, who gives millions to corrupt politicians, and who is emotionally, physically, mentally, and morally unable to be president.
Click to expand...



Gary pothead Johnson has zero chance.   The only question is whether he pulls votes from Clinton or trump.   in your case it sound like your vote for Johnson will help trump. 

BTW,  turning a few million into a few billion is quite an accomplishment.   getting rich by taking bribes from wallstreet and muslim nations is not.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
Click to expand...


A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
Click to expand...



which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?


----------



## Old Rocks

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position.  I find it totally illogical, but that's ok.   we each have one vote, mine will cancel yours.
Click to expand...

And then mine, and three others, will put Clinton over the top.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary taking Texas would be the same as Zander becoming heterosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
Click to expand...



Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?

It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.


----------



## Old Rocks

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
Click to expand...

The majority of GOP primary voters voted for someone other than Trump. However, the GOP lost it's collective mind and had 17 candidates running. Beyond fucking stupid by any measure.


----------



## Redfish

Old Rocks said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position.  I find it totally illogical, but that's ok.   we each have one vote, mine will cancel yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then mine, and three others, will put Clinton over the top.
Click to expand...



yours will also be cancelled,   most americans are not paying attention yet.   wait and see what the polls do in sept and oct, when more of Hillary's lies and corruption is made public.


----------



## Old Rocks

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
Click to expand...

LOL.  Well, I guess if Hillary wins big, indeed, they wanted Hillary. For sure, did not want Trump.


----------



## Old Rocks

Redfish said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position.  I find it totally illogical, but that's ok.   we each have one vote, mine will cancel yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then mine, and three others, will put Clinton over the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yours will also be cancelled,   most americans are not paying attention yet.   wait and see what the polls do in sept and oct, when more of Hillary's lies and corruption is made public.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, another Romney type landslide, LOL


----------



## Redfish

Old Rocks said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of GOP primary voters voted for someone other than Trump. However, the GOP lost it's collective mind and had 17 candidates running. Beyond fucking stupid by any measure.
Click to expand...



sure, he beat 16 other candidates, by a wide margin.   Do you understand how the primary system works?    If it was only Jebby and Trump, Trump would have won by a huge margin.


----------



## Old Rocks

Oh my, yes, most Americans are paying attention. How can we not pay attention when every night we see Trump making a complete ass of himself? It is not the opinions of the commentators that is destroying Trump, it is the videos of the idiocy that he spews that is destroying him.


----------



## AntonToo

Obiwan said:


> I think a more accurate prediction would be. .
> 
> Trump: 8 years
> Hillary: 20 to life...



Ah yes, how can one possibly discount the potency of predictive powers of Trumpster idiots.


----------



## Redfish

Old Rocks said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Well, I guess if Hillary wins big, indeed, they wanted Hillary. For sure, did not want Trump.
Click to expand...



If that happens then the USA is over as a free democratic constitutional republic.    I do not understand why you want the USA to become a large copy of failed European socialism.  Is it just that you are too lazy to take responsibility for your own life?


----------



## Old Rocks

Redfish said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of GOP primary voters voted for someone other than Trump. However, the GOP lost it's collective mind and had 17 candidates running. Beyond fucking stupid by any measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, he beat 16 other candidates, by a wide margin.   Do you understand how the primary system works?    If it was only Jebby and Trump, Trump would have won by a huge margin.
Click to expand...

Of course I do. And Trump recieved more votes than any other GOP candidate, but he did not recieve a majority of the GOP votes. Hillary recieved a majority of the Democratic votes. And she will receive a majority of the votes of the American citizens on 8Nov16.


----------



## Redfish

Old Rocks said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position.  I find it totally illogical, but that's ok.   we each have one vote, mine will cancel yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then mine, and three others, will put Clinton over the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yours will also be cancelled,   most americans are not paying attention yet.   wait and see what the polls do in sept and oct, when more of Hillary's lies and corruption is made public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, another Romney type landslide, LOL
Click to expand...

'

this is a unique election.  we have never seen two candidates with such high negatives.   it could be a landslide either way or very very close.   I predict very very close ----- unless Hillary's medical conditions become worse, or wikileaks publishes something very damaging from her "lost" emails.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Clinton will win the election, but will not exceed 300 EVs.


----------



## Old Rocks

Redfish said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Well, I guess if Hillary wins big, indeed, they wanted Hillary. For sure, did not want Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens then the USA is over as a free democratic constitutional republic.    I do not understand why you want the USA to become a large copy of failed European socialism.  Is it just that you are too lazy to take responsibility for your own life?
Click to expand...

Oh my, another over the top hyperbolic 'Conservative'. "If I don't get my way the world is going to end. Wah.......wah.........!"


----------



## AntonToo

couch protester said:


> Hillary couldn't beat a unkown black man with a Muslim name.



You are talking about Obama, who also handily beat well known Republicans in 2008 and 2012 in general elections and to day remains one of the most popular American politicians, right?

Yea, Hillary totally dropped the ball


----------



## Redfish

Old Rocks said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of GOP primary voters voted for someone other than Trump. However, the GOP lost it's collective mind and had 17 candidates running. Beyond fucking stupid by any measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, he beat 16 other candidates, by a wide margin.   Do you understand how the primary system works?    If it was only Jebby and Trump, Trump would have won by a huge margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do. And Trump recieved more votes than any other GOP candidate, but he did not recieve a majority of the GOP votes. Hillary recieved a majority of the Democratic votes. And she will receive a majority of the votes of the American citizens on 8Nov16.
Click to expand...



come on,   two verses seventeen.    stop looking stupid.


----------



## Redfish

antontoo said:


> couch protester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary couldn't beat a unkown black man with a Muslim name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about Obama who also handily beat well known Republicans in 08 and 12, right?
Click to expand...



black pride, white guilt, and a biased media elected the worst president in history..


----------



## Redfish

Old Rocks said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Well, I guess if Hillary wins big, indeed, they wanted Hillary. For sure, did not want Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens then the USA is over as a free democratic constitutional republic.    I do not understand why you want the USA to become a large copy of failed European socialism.  Is it just that you are too lazy to take responsibility for your own life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, another over the top hyperbolic 'Conservative'. "If I don't get my way the world is going to end. Wah.......wah.........!"
Click to expand...



ask the people of Venezuela, Greece, Germany, France.  They know what liberalism does to a country.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Old Rocks said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll have a hard time winning oh, NC, FL, ....even PA is in play now.
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania 49.2 40.0 Clinton +9.2
> Michigan 41.8 35.2 Clinton +6.6
> Ohio 45.0 42.4 Clinton +2.6
> Florida 45.6 42.0 Clinton +3.6
> Iowa 40.8 40.4 Clinton +0.4
> Wisconsin 46.7 37.3 Clinton +9.4
> North Carolina 45.3 43.3 Clinton +2.0
> Electoral Map | No Toss Ups | Senate Map | Latest Polls
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Video and Polls
> 
> *LOL*
Click to expand...



Lol, I think the joke is on you.  Pennsylvania and wisconsin the only two state that are outside the margin of error.


----------



## AntonToo

Redfish said:


> black pride, white guilt, and a biased media elected the worst president in history..



Denial. Denial. Denial.

Obama is a great politician that's why he won. He won because he was BETTER, fair and square. 
Take your little sour grapes and go back home to cry.


----------



## LaDexter

One can only conclude that Trump supporters prefer hillary to Gary Johnson...


----------



## Redfish

antontoo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> black pride, white guilt, and a biased media elected the worst president in history..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denial. Denial. Denial.
> 
> Obama is a great politician that's why he won. He won because he was BETTER, fair and square.
> Take your little sour grapes and go back home to cry.
Click to expand...



I do agree that Obama is a good speech READER.   He should have taken up acting.

The only thing he has accomplished is to divide this great country on race, age, sex, income, location, religion, and ethnicity-----------------was that his goal?


----------



## AceRothstein

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
Click to expand...

They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
Click to expand...


Kind of puts Republicans between a rock and a hard place doesn't it?

They selected Trump and are now stuck with the miserable choice. Should they bite the bullet and allow Hillary to be elected to prevent the possibility of Trump ever being elected?

Seems they are taking the road to disavow Trump and hope he doesn't win


----------



## Redfish

AceRothstein said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.
Click to expand...



that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.

calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.


----------



## rightwinger

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Clinton will win the election, but will not exceed 300 EVs.



I really hope you meant to say 400 EVs
Otherwise I have lost all respect for you


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of puts Republicans between a rock and a hard place doesn't it?
> 
> They selected Trump and are now stuck with the miserable choice. Should they bite the bullet and allow Hillary to be elected to prevent the possibility of Trump ever being elected?
> 
> Seems they are taking the road to disavow Trump and hope he doesn't win
Click to expand...



clearly you want Hillary Clinton to be president.   I do not understand why, but that's ok.   vote how you like and deal with the results.    with Hillary's mental and physical problems you are probably voting for president Kaine.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.
> 
> calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.
Click to expand...

Those who supported Trump generally are morons, yes; they had their chance they had been yelling for and screwed it up more than royally.  It is what it is, a far right con moronic failure.  Vote Johnson.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well now, we have Republicans in 'Never Trump'. We have Republicans that have worked for our government in several different administrations for National Security stating that Trump must not be elected. We have GOP legislators requesting that Trump be defunded, and that the money go down ticket. 

Yet we see nothing like this on the Dem side. That looks like an indication that Mr. Trump is not going to win this election.


----------



## AceRothstein

Redfish said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.
> 
> calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.
Click to expand...

Nah, establishment candidates received a greater number of votes in the primary than anti-establishment candidates did. And an establishment candidate is about to crush the remaining anti-establishment candidate.


----------



## Old Rocks

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of puts Republicans between a rock and a hard place doesn't it?
> 
> They selected Trump and are now stuck with the miserable choice. Should they bite the bullet and allow Hillary to be elected to prevent the possibility of Trump ever being elected?
> 
> Seems they are taking the road to disavow Trump and hope he doesn't win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you want Hillary Clinton to be president.   I do not understand why, but that's ok.   vote how you like and deal with the results.    with Hillary's mental and physical problems you are probably voting for president Kaine.
Click to expand...

Yes, given the choices now, that is clearly what I want. Kaine as President? I believe that he has the qualifications and temperament to do the job.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Let's have Red Donald and Shril Hil resign and have an election between Kaine and Pence.

The tallies would be much closer and much clearer.

Only the low info vote Hillary or Comrade Trump.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary takes Texas she will get in the 420 EV range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if Trump takes NY, its over, he wins.   predictions are like assholes, everyone has one.
Click to expand...


Except Clinton is +30 in NY. Clinton winning TX is more possible.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
Click to expand...

 

Any of them.


----------



## AntonToo

Redfish said:


> I do agree that Obama is a good speech READER.



Come on, he proved that wrong many times. Remember the time he went to Republican den and kicked ass all day long? Did he have the answers written out too?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Redfish said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of GOP primary voters voted for someone other than Trump. However, the GOP lost it's collective mind and had 17 candidates running. Beyond fucking stupid by any measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, he beat 16 other candidates, by a wide margin.   Do you understand how the primary system works?    If it was only Jebby and Trump, Trump would have won by a huge margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do. And Trump recieved more votes than any other GOP candidate, but he did not recieve a majority of the GOP votes. Hillary recieved a majority of the Democratic votes. And she will receive a majority of the votes of the American citizens on 8Nov16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> come on,   two verses seventeen.    stop looking stupid.
Click to expand...


That means nothing. Clinton has full support among Dems. Trump does not. 
Trump winning over the other 17 says more about the voters than it does the candidates


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right did a last hurrah and went with what they think is an anti-PC candidate in Comrade Trump (are they wrong about that).

Red Donald and his supporters have finally found the bottom of common decency, descended below that, and have been repudiated since the conventions.

This is hers to lose now.  Comrade Trump can do nothing on his own to win it.


----------



## candycorn

Mac1958 said:


> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .



Seriously Mac, who is claiming she is an angel.  I’ve held from the beginning she is a flawed candidate but the positives far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## g5000

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.


If Trump loses Utah, it will probably be because of Evan McMullin acting as a spoiler.


----------



## candycorn

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
Click to expand...


Christie
Kasich
Rubio
Bush


----------



## candycorn

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could happen
> 
> Trump has a lot more fucking up to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, jake winger.   Why do you want a president who is a proven habitual liar, who has never accomplished anything, is a life time corrupt politician, whose incompetence directly caused the deaths of at least 4 americans, who destroyed women that were attacked by her husband, who owes huge debts to wall street and corporate interests, who has taken millions from arab nations that support terrorism, and who is physically and mentally incapable to handling the job of president?
> 
> Why do you want this terrible human being to be president?   Is it the D behind her name or the vagina between her legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> That is why I despise Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that makes no sense.   you don't want HRC to be president but you will help her get there because you despise Trump?
> 
> Do you piss into the wind and then wonder why your shoes are wet?
> 
> BTW,  a large majority of republican primary voters picked Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans and the majority of Republican leadership do not want him to be President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, do you think they want Hillary?
> 
> It is true that he scares the establishment pukes in both parties, as well as the corrupt bankers and arab nations that support them, and that is a good thing for America.
Click to expand...


He scares most Americans because, as he admits, he is unpredictable.  He is also an egomaniac.  If he had been in power and that fella down in Venezuela had called him the names he called Bush II and Obama, I could imagine Trump invading Venezuela based on it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

g5000 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump loses Utah, it will probably be because of Evan McMullin acting as a spoiler.
Click to expand...

That along with growing interest in Gary Johnson there hurts not only Trump but also Mia Love's re-election efforts.


----------



## Redfish

AceRothstein said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.
> 
> calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, establishment candidates received a greater number of votes in the primary than anti-establishment candidates did. And an establishment candidate is about to crush the remaining anti-establishment candidate.
Click to expand...



we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it. 

You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.

Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.


----------



## Redfish

Hutch Starskey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of GOP primary voters voted for someone other than Trump. However, the GOP lost it's collective mind and had 17 candidates running. Beyond fucking stupid by any measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, he beat 16 other candidates, by a wide margin.   Do you understand how the primary system works?    If it was only Jebby and Trump, Trump would have won by a huge margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do. And Trump recieved more votes than any other GOP candidate, but he did not recieve a majority of the GOP votes. Hillary recieved a majority of the Democratic votes. And she will receive a majority of the votes of the American citizens on 8Nov16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> come on,   two verses seventeen.    stop looking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That means nothing. Clinton has full support among Dems. Trump does not.
> Trump winning over the other 17 says more about the voters than it does the candidates
Click to expand...



great dem strategy,   tell the voters they are stupid.   Go for it.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump loses Utah, it will probably be because of Evan McMullin acting as a spoiler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That along with growing interest in Gary Johnson there hurts not only Trump but also Mia Love's re-election efforts.
Click to expand...



now that's some funny shit.    you think the hildebeast is going to win Louisiana?   wont even be close.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump loses Utah, it will probably be because of Evan McMullin acting as a spoiler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That along with growing interest in Gary Johnson there hurts not only Trump but also Mia Love's re-election efforts.
Click to expand...



most of Johnson voters are Sanders potheads that want free pot to go with their foodstamps.   Johnson will pull voters from Hillary, not Trump. 

Mia Love's chances have nothing to do with the presidential election.

where do you get your loony theories.?


----------



## Redfish

Hutch Starskey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for some to understand that, as lousy a candidate as Hillary is, she is still preferable to the alternative for a majority of us?
> 
> There are very few people claiming that she is angel;  but her opponent is repulsive and it's an insult to many that he's even an option.
> 
> *So there is your answer to your constant "why would you vote for Hillary" question once and for all.*
> 
> The GOP was handed this election on a silver platter, but it was too busy losing its marbles to notice.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any of them.
Click to expand...



so you think Rand Paul would beat Hillary?   what are you smoking?


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right was finally given the chance it has been whining for many years, and it predictably the snowflakes flubbed it.
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Vote Gary Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.
> 
> calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, establishment candidates received a greater number of votes in the primary than anti-establishment candidates did. And an establishment candidate is about to crush the remaining anti-establishment candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it.
> 
> You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.
> 
> Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.
Click to expand...

Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".

Actual totals:

Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
Trump 14,014,420
Not Trump 17,155,294

Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> which of the republican primary candidates do you think would be doing better against her?
> why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.
> 
> calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, establishment candidates received a greater number of votes in the primary than anti-establishment candidates did. And an establishment candidate is about to crush the remaining anti-establishment candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it.
> 
> You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.
> 
> Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
Click to expand...



correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.  

once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.

Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Redfish demonstrates in his posts above he has not a clue about this election, the voters, or the issues.

But . . . we knew that.

Just like his back tracking and scrambling on the fact that Red Trump the commie love got less than 50% of the primary votes, and then his people at convention broke the rules and simply did not "hear" the legal challenge for a first round ballot.

Commie Donald is illegitimate, period, as a candidate and he may not get as much as 30% of the total vote in November.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish demonstrates in his posts above he has not a clue about this election, the voters, or the issues.
> 
> But . . . we knew that.




funny,  I understand it much better than you ever will.  Americans are fed up with lying career politicians who promise everything and deliver nothing.

Hillary may win because of idiots like you.   If she does, the country loses, and will deserve what happens to it.

Since I love this country, I sincerely hope that does not happen, but I will deal with what the majority decides.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Americans are fed up with the lies of the far left and the far right and with career politicians.

HRC will win because idiots like Redfish thought they could run any unqualified candidate and win: idiots deserve their coming loss.

I hope you love this country, Redfish, and work for the good of it.

And you will abide what the the majority does decide.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Americans are fed up with the lies of the far left and the far right and with career politicians.
> 
> HRC will win because idiots like Redfish thought they could run any unqualified candidate and win: idiots deserve their coming loss.
> 
> I hope you love this country, Redfish, and work for the good of it.
> 
> And you will abide what the the majority does decide.




If trump wins, will you shut up and abide with the will of the majority?  

the majority of americans think Hillary is a liar and untrustworthy,  do you abide with that majority opinion?

As to unqualified candidates,   your elected Obama twice,  a community organizer (rabble rouser)  who had zero political, international, or business experience. 

while we are at it, would you care to list Hillary's accomplishments as senator, SecState, first lady, lawyer, wife, etc? 

also, explain why you want the muslim Huma Abedin running our country?   and why you are OK with the muslim Valerie Jarret currently running our country.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course I will, Redfish.  Will you if it is someone else?

Yes, HRC is a liar and untrustworthy, and Trump has a worst indicator on that than HRC: aren't we in a wonderful pickle when we could have had Kasich?  Because you people screwed up the party, I won't talk about HRC at all and simply vote Johnson.

Obama was elected twice by the majority: that's the end of it as far as whiners are concerned.

Redfish, you guys brought this down on yourself.  Stand up and be accounted for your actions.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

The latest prediction is that Trump will get zero votes and Hillary will get every vote possible.  That is hard to beat.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course I will, Redfish.  Will you if it is someone else?
> 
> Yes, HRC is a liar and untrustworthy, and Trump has a worst indicator on that than HRC: aren't we in a wonderful pickle when we could have had Kasich?  Because you people screwed up the party, I won't talk about HRC at all and simply vote Johnson.
> 
> Obama was elected twice by the majority: that's the end of it as far as whiners are concerned.
> 
> Redfish, you guys brought this down on yourself.  Stand up and be accounted for your actions.




I had one vote in our state primary.  So putting it on me is kind of foolish. Kasich ran a crappy campaign and got beat, deal with it. 

Your vote for pothead Johnson accomplishes nothing, except maybe putting the hildebeast in office if you are in a swing state.

As to Obama, he was elected because of his skin color by black pride, white guilt, and a biased lying media.   His 8 years have been a disaster, he has accomplished nothing except to create racial unrest and double the national debt, and allow the free flow of unvetted illegals into our country.-----------Hillary will continue the Obama incompetence.  Obama is also directly responsible for the war on cops and the rise of the terrorist organization BLM.

Worst president in history is too mild.

It continues to amaze me at the number of adult americans who are totally ignorant about how this country works and who is screwing it up.


----------



## my2¢

It's way to early to be calling the election.  Especially this one, have we ever had older nominees then the combined age of these two?


----------



## Redfish

my2¢ said:


> It's way to early to be calling the election.  Especially this one, have we ever had older nominees then the combined age of these two?




the dems are desperate for it to be over.   They know that the more the American voters see and hear of Hillary the less they like her.  They are also concerned that her medical issues will pop up unexpectedly in front of a crowd. 

They are roughly the same age, but Trump has never smoked and does not drink and is in good physical and mental condition.  Hillary has several serious mental and physical conditions and is not up to the stress of the job.


----------



## AceRothstein

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> They picked Trump because they are a bunch of morons. The field was very weak though, Rubio and Kasich were the only two who would be able to beat Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.
> 
> calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, establishment candidates received a greater number of votes in the primary than anti-establishment candidates did. And an establishment candidate is about to crush the remaining anti-establishment candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it.
> 
> You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.
> 
> Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
Click to expand...

LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.


----------



## Mac1958

AceRothstein said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's your opinion and you are free to state it.  I disagree on all points.
> 
> calling your fellow americans morons, only verifies that you are a moron who is incapable of comprehending that americans are tired of being lied to by establishment assholes from both parties.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, establishment candidates received a greater number of votes in the primary than anti-establishment candidates did. And an establishment candidate is about to crush the remaining anti-establishment candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it.
> 
> You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.
> 
> Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
Click to expand...

Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:

Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
.


----------



## U2Edge

Mac1958 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, establishment candidates received a greater number of votes in the primary than anti-establishment candidates did. And an establishment candidate is about to crush the remaining anti-establishment candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it.
> 
> You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.
> 
> Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
Click to expand...


It will be even less than 75% on election day. 

I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now. 

Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!


----------



## Redfish

U2Edge said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it.
> 
> You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.
> 
> Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
Click to expand...



why would you celebrate a victory by the most corrupt person ever to run for president?   What exactly is it about Hillary Clinton that makes you worship her?

is it her habitual lying?  is it her life of corruption?   is it her breaking of federal laws regarding classified data?   is it her incompetence as SecState that caused the deaths of at least 4 americans?  is it her taking bribes from muslim countries that execute gays and treat women as property?  Is it her destruction of the lives of her husbands sexual victims?  Is it that she is physically and mentally ill?

I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.


----------



## rightwinger

U2Edge said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see.  If the country puts that lying corrupt old bitch in the white house, then it deserves what happens to it.
> 
> You are wrong about the numbers of votes,  Trump received more convention votes than all of the other candidates combined,  that's why he is the nominee.
> 
> Sanders ------------- no one knows how many he received since the whole dem primary was rigged for the hildebeast.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
Click to expand...


393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
Click to expand...



A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie. 

When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
Click to expand...


Show me

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## AceRothstein

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
Click to expand...

If you ever need proof that the alt-right lives in another universe from the rest of us, this post right here proves it.


----------



## Dragonlady

Redfish said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's way to early to be calling the election.  Especially this one, have we ever had older nominees then the combined age of these two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dems are desperate for it to be over.   They know that the more the American voters see and hear of Hillary the less they like her.  They are also concerned that her medical issues will pop up unexpectedly in front of a crowd.
> 
> They are roughly the same age, but Trump has never smoked and does not drink and is in good physical and mental condition.  Hillary has several serious mental and physical conditions and is not up to the stress of the job.
Click to expand...


No one is concerned about Hillary's medical issues except you conspiracy theory nuts.  More Republican lies.  Trump is overweight, out of shape, and is older than Clinton.  

The longer this election campaign goes on, the more lies Republicans pile on.  The Clinton Foundation operates in broad daylight, and provides AIDS drugs to half of the adults, and 75% of the children with AIDS in the world, with relatively little publicity.  Now the work of the Foundation will be shut down and people will die.  Republican lies will lead to people to dying needlessly.  

The Foundation publishes donor lists.  It's books are records are open to public scrutiny, as is its work.  Republicans paid a hack writer to do a smear book on the Foundation, a book which makes alllegations of pay for play which the author admits he has no proof of, but says that "the optics are bad".  And now Judicial Watch has filed a complaint with the IRS, who are bound by law to investigate such complaints.

Hillary looks bad to the American people because Republicans have spent 100 million dollars of taxpayer money slandering the Clintons, lying about them, having them investigated, and when nothing is found, the Republicans continue to tell their lies as if they were proven facts.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you said "why do you think the GOP primary voters overwhelmingly picked Trump?", you didn't say "convention votes".
> 
> Actual totals:
> 
> Total GOP Primary Votes Cast: 31,169,714
> Trump 14,014,420
> Not Trump 17,155,294
> 
> Source: Results of the Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why would you celebrate a victory by the most corrupt person ever to run for president?   What exactly is it about Hillary Clinton that makes you worship her?
> 
> is it her habitual lying?  is it her life of corruption?   is it her breaking of federal laws regarding classified data?   is it her incompetence as SecState that caused the deaths of at least 4 americans?  is it her taking bribes from muslim countries that execute gays and treat women as property?  Is it her destruction of the lives of her husbands sexual victims?  Is it that she is physically and mentally ill?
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
Click to expand...


1. She supported the Iraq War and the removal of Saddam from power in Iraq which was vital to Persian Gulf security and U.S. national security interest. 

2. She is generally considered a hawk when it comes to military intervention and support for defense spending. 

3. Of the candidates that are left, Stien, Johnson, and Trump, and  herself, she is by far the closest to George W. Bush in her views on foreign policy and national security.

4. Were voting for President of the United States which is essentially a foreign policy and national security position since that is what the President has the most impact on. Hillary has by far the best policy views on foreign policy and national security of the remaining candidates. 

5. Hillary Clinton supports NATO and believes in strengthening NATO. Trump wants to abandon NATO. 

6. Hillary is for defending Europe against Russian aggression. Trump actually does not mind or supports Russian aggression against U.S. allies in Europe. 

7. Hillary Clinton will  maintain U.S. military and defense posture in South Korea and Japan. Trump would abandon it.

8. Hillary Clinton actually understands defense and foreign policy issues because she has actively dealt with many of these issues as a U.S. Senator and Secretary of State. Trump has no experience in any of these issues which is why is policy proposals are so absurd and dangerous to U.S. national security interest. Trump is probably the most ignorant person to ever become a major party nominee on issues of foreign policy and national security. 

9. Most Republican national security and defense experts are supporting Hillary over Trump for the obvious reasons.

10. Hillary supports free trade and sees the value of increased immigration to the United States from Latin America. A growing economy needs a growing population and the only way America can get there is through increased immigration. This allows the United States to avoid the demographic troubles Europe will suffer in the future and will allow the United States to continue to compete with China and its much larger population in the future. 


           Finally Trump is such a terrible candidate on so many issues that I would even vote for Bernie Sanders if he were running on against Trump. Trump is a Republican for the old school isolationist of the 1920s. He is not a REAGAN Republican that believes in military intervention, engagement, and high defense spending. Hillary is like Ronald Reagan. Donald Trump is more like George McGovern. 

           Any of the allegations of lying, corruption or wrong doing alleged by Hillary critics pale in comparison to the dangerous policies Trump would pursue as President. Were electing a President for the next four years and the election is primarily about what that person plans to do as President, where they plan to take the country. Its not about what someone's spouse did sexually with someone else, or the donation someone received for a foundation that saves millions of lives. Its about the major and most important issues facing the country which are National Security and Foreign Policy!


----------



## Norman

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



And this is why, you don't work as a statistical analyst, but are unemployed instead.


----------



## U2Edge

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> correct, and when the others dropped out, their votes went to trump, just as Bernie's votes went to Hillary.
> 
> once a candidate drops out, it doesn't matter how many votes he got before dropping out.
> 
> Do you think Hillary would have gotten a majority if there were 17 dems running?   of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
Click to expand...


By the way, I'm not a liberal. I'm a Republican. I have always voted Republican. This will be the first time that I  have ever voted for someone to elected office who was not a Republican. The fact is, Hillary is FAR more of a Republican when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy. Trump is the liberal when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy.

      I'm not alone. Millions of Republicans will be voting for Hillary Clinton in November!  Food for though!? mmmmmmm.


----------



## Norman

U2Edge said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm not a liberal. I'm a Republican. I have always voted Republican. This will be the first time that I  have ever voted for someone to elected office who was not a Republican. The fact is, Hillary is FAR more of a Republican when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy. Trump is the liberal when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy.
> 
> I'm not alone. Millions of Republicans will be voting for Hillary Clinton in November!  Food for though!? mmmmmmm.
Click to expand...


Yeah, letting the muslims in droves, Germany style, is such great policy for national security!

You should check some of their crime maps out, because... at this rate the nation will be no more, soon enough.


----------



## U2Edge

Norman said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why, you don't work as a statistical analyst, but are unemployed instead.
Click to expand...


Whats your prediction for November 8, 2016?


----------



## rightwinger

Dragonlady said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's way to early to be calling the election.  Especially this one, have we ever had older nominees then the combined age of these two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dems are desperate for it to be over.   They know that the more the American voters see and hear of Hillary the less they like her.  They are also concerned that her medical issues will pop up unexpectedly in front of a crowd.
> 
> They are roughly the same age, but Trump has never smoked and does not drink and is in good physical and mental condition.  Hillary has several serious mental and physical conditions and is not up to the stress of the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is concerned about Hillary's medical issues except you conspiracy theory nuts.  More Republican lies.  Trump is overweight, out of shape, and is older than Clinton.
> 
> The longer this election campaign goes on, the more lies Republicans pile on.  The Clinton Foundation operates in broad daylight, and provides AIDS drugs to half of the adults, and 75% of the children with AIDS in the world, with relatively little publicity.  Now the work of the Foundation will be shut down and people will die.  Republican lies will lead to people to dying needlessly.
> 
> The Foundation publishes donor lists.  It's books are records are open to public scrutiny, as is its work.  Republicans paid a hack writer to do a smear book on the Foundation, a book which makes alllegations of pay for play which the author admits he has no proof of, but says that "the optics are bad".  And now Judicial Watch has filed a complaint with the IRS, who are bound by law to investigate such complaints.
> 
> Hillary looks bad to the American people because Republicans have spent 100 million dollars of taxpayer money slandering the Clintons, lying about them, having them investigated, and when nothing is found, the Republicans continue to tell their lies as if they were proven facts.
Click to expand...


Clintons need to place the Clinton Foundation in receivership while Hillary is President. They do great work and I would hate to see it stop just because Republicans are on another witch hunt


----------



## U2Edge

Norman said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm not a liberal. I'm a Republican. I have always voted Republican. This will be the first time that I  have ever voted for someone to elected office who was not a Republican. The fact is, Hillary is FAR more of a Republican when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy. Trump is the liberal when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy.
> 
> I'm not alone. Millions of Republicans will be voting for Hillary Clinton in November!  Food for though!? mmmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, letting the muslims in droves, Germany style, is such great policy for national security!
> 
> You should check some of their crime maps out, because... at this rate the nation will be no more, soon enough.
Click to expand...


Your chances of being murdered are far better in the United States than they are in Germany thanks to dumb ass NRA supporters who support letting civilians arm up with the most dangerous weapons. 

         Oh and the overwhelming majority of muslims are not terrorist. They are allies of the United States. It is actually through them that we will make our country more secure and defeat more terrorist abroad. They know the language and the culture. We need more of them!


----------



## U2Edge

rightwinger said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's way to early to be calling the election.  Especially this one, have we ever had older nominees then the combined age of these two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dems are desperate for it to be over.   They know that the more the American voters see and hear of Hillary the less they like her.  They are also concerned that her medical issues will pop up unexpectedly in front of a crowd.
> 
> They are roughly the same age, but Trump has never smoked and does not drink and is in good physical and mental condition.  Hillary has several serious mental and physical conditions and is not up to the stress of the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is concerned about Hillary's medical issues except you conspiracy theory nuts.  More Republican lies.  Trump is overweight, out of shape, and is older than Clinton.
> 
> The longer this election campaign goes on, the more lies Republicans pile on.  The Clinton Foundation operates in broad daylight, and provides AIDS drugs to half of the adults, and 75% of the children with AIDS in the world, with relatively little publicity.  Now the work of the Foundation will be shut down and people will die.  Republican lies will lead to people to dying needlessly.
> 
> The Foundation publishes donor lists.  It's books are records are open to public scrutiny, as is its work.  Republicans paid a hack writer to do a smear book on the Foundation, a book which makes alllegations of pay for play which the author admits he has no proof of, but says that "the optics are bad".  And now Judicial Watch has filed a complaint with the IRS, who are bound by law to investigate such complaints.
> 
> Hillary looks bad to the American people because Republicans have spent 100 million dollars of taxpayer money slandering the Clintons, lying about them, having them investigated, and when nothing is found, the Republicans continue to tell their lies as if they were proven facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clintons need to place the Clinton Foundation in receivership while Hillary is President. They do great work and I would hate to see it stop just because Republicans are on another witch hunt
Click to expand...


I would just let it be. Its too important to the lives of so many people around the world. If Hillary can be Senator and Secretary of State while the Clinton Foundation is in place, then there is no problem with being President either.


----------



## BluesLegend

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump might turn Oregon red.
> 
> In a down-on-its-luck Oregon mill town, the savior they're waiting for is Donald Trump



Oregon is infested with filthy scum liberals from California there's zero chance it will turn red.


----------



## BluesLegend

U2Edge said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm not a liberal. I'm a Republican. I have always voted Republican. This will be the first time that I  have ever voted for someone to elected office who was not a Republican. The fact is, Hillary is FAR more of a Republican when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy. Trump is the liberal when it comes to National Security and Foreign Policy.
> 
> I'm not alone. Millions of Republicans will be voting for Hillary Clinton in November!  Food for though!? mmmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, letting the muslims in droves, Germany style, is such great policy for national security!
> 
> You should check some of their crime maps out, because... at this rate the nation will be no more, soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your chances of being murdered are far better in the United States than they are in Germany thanks to dumb ass NRA supporters who support letting civilians arm up with the most dangerous weapons.
> 
> Oh and the overwhelming majority of muslims are not terrorist. They are allies of the United States. It is actually through them that we will make our country more secure and defeat more terrorist abroad. They know the language and the culture. We need more of them!
Click to expand...


Well lets see here, you lie, you lie, and you lie that's how I score your first paragraph. And 99.9% of gun owners are law abiding citizens you dumb ass.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.


For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.

As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
.


----------



## oreo

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.




Yeah, she's already pulled out of several swing states as her internal polling is showing double digit leads. Now that money  is moving into RED states that are in play.  In fact Trump is losing 10 states that Romney won.
Confident Clinton Pulling Ads, as the Trump Train Goes Off the Rails | RedState
Trump is losing all 10 of the states with the closest results in 2012

Trump's campaign has been reduced to 1 hour of the Shawn Hannity show on FOX News.

And it kind of fits with this predictor--but frankly I am thinking it's going to be much worse than this, because for the first time in 60 years Republicans are losing the white educated voter.
Trump May Become The First Republican In 60 Years To Lose White College Graduates

So here is the Election predictor--
http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/#now


----------



## rightwinger

oreo said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's already pulled out of several swing states as her internal polling is showing double digit leads. Now that money  is moving into RED states that are in play.  In fact Trump is losing 10 states that Romney won.
> Confident Clinton Pulling Ads, as the Trump Train Goes Off the Rails | RedState
> Trump is losing all 10 of the states with the closest results in 2012
> 
> Trump's campaign has been reduced to 1 hour of the Shawn Hannity show on FOX News.
> 
> And it kind of fits with this predictor--but frankly I am thinking it's going to be much worse than this, because for the first time in 60 years Republicans are losing the white educated voter.
> Trump May Become The First Republican In 60 Years To Lose White College Graduates
> 
> So here is the Election predictor--
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/#now
Click to expand...


Hillary needs to start working on the Senate races to ensure she has a Democratic Senate
Tie every Republican Senator to Trump

Right now, it looks like it will be 50-50 but Dems need every seat they can get


----------



## Redfish

AceRothstein said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, when a candidate drops out, their votes clearly don't go to the other candidates.  This is why Trump is polling so poorly, many Republicans simply aren't backing him.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ever need proof that the alt-right lives in another universe from the rest of us, this post right here proves it.
Click to expand...



come see me in November, then we will see who is in another universe.

you can book this---------Hillary Clinton will NEVER be president.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
Click to expand...



bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.

the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.

What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?

Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## AceRothstein

Redfish said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Trump is getting only 75% of Republican support while Clinton is getting 86% of Democratic support:
> 
> Poll: Clinton leads Trump, aided by Obama coalition
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ever need proof that the alt-right lives in another universe from the rest of us, this post right here proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> come see me in November, then we will see who is in another universe.
> 
> you can book this---------Hillary Clinton will NEVER be president.
Click to expand...

Are the Republicans going to replace Trump?  Because Hillary certainly isn't going to lose to him.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.

It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
.


----------



## oreo

rightwinger said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's already pulled out of several swing states as her internal polling is showing double digit leads. Now that money  is moving into RED states that are in play.  In fact Trump is losing 10 states that Romney won.
> Confident Clinton Pulling Ads, as the Trump Train Goes Off the Rails | RedState
> Trump is losing all 10 of the states with the closest results in 2012
> 
> Trump's campaign has been reduced to 1 hour of the Shawn Hannity show on FOX News.
> 
> And it kind of fits with this predictor--but frankly I am thinking it's going to be much worse than this, because for the first time in 60 years Republicans are losing the white educated voter.
> Trump May Become The First Republican In 60 Years To Lose White College Graduates
> 
> So here is the Election predictor--
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/#now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary needs to start working on the Senate races to ensure she has a Democratic Senate
> Tie every Republican Senator to Trump
> 
> Right now, it looks like it will be 50-50 but Dems need every seat they can get
Click to expand...



I think the DNC is already working on that, but let's face with Trump at the top of the ticket the Republican senate is gone too.  I imagine Republicans may hold onto the house, but they're going to lose a ton of seats and down ballot races all across this country.

What a Trump supporter failed to realize, especially in the entire southwest of the country.  Is that Republicans depend on Latino votes to win elections.  Without them they lose.

On these predictions--It wouldn't surprise me in the least to see Texas and Arizona go for Hillary Clinton--because these states are heavily populated with legal voting Hispanics.  Texas has a 40% population of Hispanics--and several democrat districts.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

But four years ago you told us Obama was the worst ever

I detect a trend here


----------



## oreo

AceRothstein said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be even less than 75% on election day.
> 
> I had originally at the start of this thread predicted a victory by Hillary of 429 EC votes to Trumps 109. Now after all this time and the two party conventions, and lots more state polling data, I think its going to be Hillary Clinton 393 Electoral Votes to Trumps 145 electoral votes. Hillary Clinton will sweep both the West Coast and the East Coast though. Its really only the southern and great plains interior where Trump will get his victories which will only yield him a landslide loss to Hillary Clinton. Only 76 days to go now.
> 
> Here is the current Real Clear Politics averages for the states, showing those that lean or support Hillary or Trump and the Toss up states:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Even without any of the toss up states, Hillary Clinton is already at 272 electoral votes and victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 393 is probably more realistic unless there is mass defection from the Trump camp when it is obvious that he is headed for a YUUUGE election defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A poll today has him up by 5 points over the lying bitch.   I know you libs want it to be over, but its not,  your corrupt candidate is self destructing and its fun to watch her scramble trying to cover one lie with a new lie.
> 
> When AP and CNN are turning on her, the end it near.   Sorry, but you picked the wrong bitch this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ever need proof that the alt-right lives in another universe from the rest of us, this post right here proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> come see me in November, then we will see who is in another universe.
> 
> you can book this---------Hillary Clinton will NEVER be president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the Republicans going to replace Trump?  Because Hillary certainly isn't going to lose to him.
Click to expand...



Ha.Ha.--it's too late to replace Trump--they OWN it now.
You Wanted Trump, You’ve Got Him | The American Spectator

And according to that linked article this is what election night may look like.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.


----------



## Wintw

If there are not any rules why doesn't someone stop her?


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.
> 
> It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
> .
Click to expand...



Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?

All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.

I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at. 

The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But four years ago you told us Obama was the worst ever
> 
> I detect a trend here
Click to expand...



Obama is the worst in history,  Hillary would make him second worst.   Yes, there is a trend here, and the USA is at risk.


----------



## Redfish

Wintw said:


> If there are not any rules why doesn't someone stop her?




because the media is up her ass.   the media is choosing our presidents,  why does that make you happy?   Remember, the media may not always be left leaning.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.
> 
> It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?
> 
> All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.
> 
> I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at.
> 
> The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?
Click to expand...

I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.

It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.

But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But four years ago you told us Obama was the worst ever
> 
> I detect a trend here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst in history,  Hillary would make him second worst.   Yes, there is a trend here, and the USA is at risk.
Click to expand...

Until the next Democrat comes around and he will be the worst

We understand your criteria. Anyone who does not conform to radical conservative dogma is automatically...the worst

America does not agree with you


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.
> 
> It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?
> 
> All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.
> 
> I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at.
> 
> The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.
> 
> It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.
> 
> But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
> .
Click to expand...



Why?    why would a successful businessman with no ties to special interests and who actually knows how to get things done, be worse than a proven liar, whose entire life has been spent cheating and lying for personal gain?

How would a non-politician be worse than a lifetime establishment politician with a record of corruption and failure?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But four years ago you told us Obama was the worst ever
> 
> I detect a trend here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst in history,  Hillary would make him second worst.   Yes, there is a trend here, and the USA is at risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the next Democrat comes around and he will be the worst
> 
> We understand your criteria. Anyone who does not conform to radical conservative dogma is automatically...the worst
> 
> America does not agree with you
Click to expand...



total bullshit.   Kennedy and Truman were good presidents and democrats.   Those two men would be republicans today.

My views are mainstream American views,  yours are far left lunatic fringe.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But four years ago you told us Obama was the worst ever
> 
> I detect a trend here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst in history,  Hillary would make him second worst.   Yes, there is a trend here, and the USA is at risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the next Democrat comes around and he will be the worst
> 
> We understand your criteria. Anyone who does not conform to radical conservative dogma is automatically...the worst
> 
> America does not agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> total bullshit.   Kennedy and Truman were good presidents and democrats.   Those two men would be republicans today.
> 
> My views are mainstream American views,  yours are far left lunatic fringe.
Click to expand...

This Harry Truman?
Sounds like he is describing Republicans today

*Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.”*


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> But four years ago you told us Obama was the worst ever
> 
> I detect a trend here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst in history,  Hillary would make him second worst.   Yes, there is a trend here, and the USA is at risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the next Democrat comes around and he will be the worst
> 
> We understand your criteria. Anyone who does not conform to radical conservative dogma is automatically...the worst
> 
> America does not agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> total bullshit.   Kennedy and Truman were good presidents and democrats.   Those two men would be republicans today.
> 
> My views are mainstream American views,  yours are far left lunatic fringe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Harry Truman?
> Sounds like he is describing Republicans today
> 
> *Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.”*
Click to expand...



sounds like an accurate description of the Clintons and the democrat party in general.

the democrat party of the KKK is alive and well today.    LBJ said it very well "I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".  

But the truth is that America is smarter than LBJ and the racist dems.   Its over, we tried your liberalism and it failed miserably, time to return to sanity, freedom, and the constitution.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.
> 
> It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?
> 
> All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.
> 
> I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at.
> 
> The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.
> 
> It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.
> 
> But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    why would a successful businessman with no ties to special interests and who actually knows how to get things done, be worse than a proven liar, whose entire life has been spent cheating and lying for personal gain?
> 
> How would a non-politician be worse than a lifetime establishment politician with a record of corruption and failure?
Click to expand...

Trump has negatives, too.  I realize you don't want to admit that, or maybe you have chosen not to see it, who knows.  But he really, really does.

In my opinion, his overall set of negatives are roughly the same as hers - different, of course, but close enough overall.  And because I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than I do the Republicans, I'll vote for her, as little as I care for her.

Had the GOP not completely lost its shit and run a sane ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would have been a close call between them, Hillary and Johnson, and I would have watched the debates very carefully.

And that's about it.
.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  there is no one who has ever run for president who is worse than the hildebeast.  NO ONE.
> 
> the mystery is why you far left fools continue to support the lying, treasonous bitch.
> 
> What exactly do you think Trump is going to do that would be worse than what Hillary will do?
> 
> Do you really want 4 more years of racial division, high unemployment, huge national debt, failed obamacare, muslim terrorism, open borders?   WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.
> 
> It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?
> 
> All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.
> 
> I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at.
> 
> The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.
> 
> It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.
> 
> But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    why would a successful businessman with no ties to special interests and who actually knows how to get things done, be worse than a proven liar, whose entire life has been spent cheating and lying for personal gain?
> 
> How would a non-politician be worse than a lifetime establishment politician with a record of corruption and failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has negatives, too.  I realize you don't want to admit that, or maybe you have chosen not to see it, who knows.  But he really, really does.
> 
> In my opinion, his overall set of negatives are roughly the same as hers - different, of course, but close enough overall.  And because I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than I do the Republicans, I'll vote for her, as little as I care for her.
> 
> Had the GOP not lost its shit and run a sane ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would have been a close call between them, Hillary and Johnson, and I would have watched the debates very carefully.
> 
> And that's about it.
> .
Click to expand...



Do you really think that the media would not be denigrating Kasich or Rubio


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.
> 
> It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?
> 
> All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.
> 
> I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at.
> 
> The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.
> 
> It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.
> 
> But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    why would a successful businessman with no ties to special interests and who actually knows how to get things done, be worse than a proven liar, whose entire life has been spent cheating and lying for personal gain?
> 
> How would a non-politician be worse than a lifetime establishment politician with a record of corruption and failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has negatives, too.  I realize you don't want to admit that, or maybe you have chosen not to see it, who knows.  But he really, really does.
> 
> In my opinion, his overall set of negatives are roughly the same as hers - different, of course, but close enough overall.  And because I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than I do the Republicans, I'll vote for her, as little as I care for her.
> 
> Had the GOP not lost its shit and run a sane ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would have been a close call between them, Hillary and Johnson, and I would have watched the debates very carefully.
> 
> And that's about it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the media would not be denigrating Kasich or Rubio
Click to expand...

Of course.  I'm just talking about what would have been the best ticket.

And I have no doubt that the Dems would have feared them far more than Trump.
.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But four years ago you told us Obama was the worst ever
> 
> I detect a trend here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst in history,  Hillary would make him second worst.   Yes, there is a trend here, and the USA is at risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the next Democrat comes around and he will be the worst
> 
> We understand your criteria. Anyone who does not conform to radical conservative dogma is automatically...the worst
> 
> America does not agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> total bullshit.   Kennedy and Truman were good presidents and democrats.   Those two men would be republicans today.
> 
> My views are mainstream American views,  yours are far left lunatic fringe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Harry Truman?
> Sounds like he is describing Republicans today
> 
> *Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like an accurate description of the Clintons and the democrat party in general.
> 
> the democrat party of the KKK is alive and well today.    LBJ said it very well "I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".
> 
> But the truth is that America is smarter than LBJ and the racist dems.   Its over, we tried your liberalism and it failed miserably, time to return to sanity, freedom, and the constitution.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you lack the basic ability to read

LBJ did more to help American blacks than any president since Lincoln


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that Trump would actually improve any of those areas, particularly with his Narcissistic Personality Disorder affliction.
> 
> It's more likely that he would be worse in all those areas, not to mention pissing off any number of world leaders, to boot.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?
> 
> All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.
> 
> I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at.
> 
> The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.
> 
> It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.
> 
> But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    why would a successful businessman with no ties to special interests and who actually knows how to get things done, be worse than a proven liar, whose entire life has been spent cheating and lying for personal gain?
> 
> How would a non-politician be worse than a lifetime establishment politician with a record of corruption and failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has negatives, too.  I realize you don't want to admit that, or maybe you have chosen not to see it, who knows.  But he really, really does.
> 
> In my opinion, his overall set of negatives are roughly the same as hers - different, of course, but close enough overall.  And because I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than I do the Republicans, I'll vote for her, as little as I care for her.
> 
> Had the GOP not lost its shit and run a sane ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would have been a close call between them, Hillary and Johnson, and I would have watched the debates very carefully.
> 
> And that's about it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the media would not be denigrating Kasich or Rubio
Click to expand...

Only if they uttered utter stupidity like Trump


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst in history,  Hillary would make him second worst.   Yes, there is a trend here, and the USA is at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> Until the next Democrat comes around and he will be the worst
> 
> We understand your criteria. Anyone who does not conform to radical conservative dogma is automatically...the worst
> 
> America does not agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> total bullshit.   Kennedy and Truman were good presidents and democrats.   Those two men would be republicans today.
> 
> My views are mainstream American views,  yours are far left lunatic fringe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Harry Truman?
> Sounds like he is describing Republicans today
> 
> *Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like an accurate description of the Clintons and the democrat party in general.
> 
> the democrat party of the KKK is alive and well today.    LBJ said it very well "I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".
> 
> But the truth is that America is smarter than LBJ and the racist dems.   Its over, we tried your liberalism and it failed miserably, time to return to sanity, freedom, and the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you lack the basic ability to read
> 
> LBJ did more to help American blacks than any president since Lincoln
Click to expand...



LOL,  your grasp of American history is sadly lacking.   The civil rights bill was passed by republicans with democrats trying to block it with a filibuster.  LBJ pandered to blacks in order to secure their votes, he was one of our most racist presidents. 

Are blacks better off now after trillions spent on the war on poverty, etc?  

Do black lives matter to planned parenthood (a democrat organization) that systematically murders millions of unborn black children?

Liberalism has destroyed the black family unit,  is that a good thing?

you libs are so full of shit on this topic.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Hillary Clinton and Obama do not have narcissistic personality disorder?   What disorder causes people to think that they are above the law?  What disorder causes them to lie habitually?
> 
> All politicians are narcissists.   Its a requirement for the job.
> 
> I would much rather have a strong leader piss off world leaders, than a weak incompetent one that they would laugh at.
> 
> The Russians, Chinese, Iranians, and everyone else has material that could be used to blackmail Hillary if the bitch was elected-----------does that make you sleep well?
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.
> 
> It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.
> 
> But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    why would a successful businessman with no ties to special interests and who actually knows how to get things done, be worse than a proven liar, whose entire life has been spent cheating and lying for personal gain?
> 
> How would a non-politician be worse than a lifetime establishment politician with a record of corruption and failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has negatives, too.  I realize you don't want to admit that, or maybe you have chosen not to see it, who knows.  But he really, really does.
> 
> In my opinion, his overall set of negatives are roughly the same as hers - different, of course, but close enough overall.  And because I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than I do the Republicans, I'll vote for her, as little as I care for her.
> 
> Had the GOP not lost its shit and run a sane ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would have been a close call between them, Hillary and Johnson, and I would have watched the debates very carefully.
> 
> And that's about it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the media would not be denigrating Kasich or Rubio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if they uttered utter stupidity like Trump
Click to expand...



How is it stupid to want to run the government like  a successful business?   Trump has women and minorities in high management positions in his company, how is that stupid?

your inane recitation of dem/lib talking points is really getting tiresome.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Redfish said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are not any rules why doesn't someone stop her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because the media is up her ass.   the media is choosing our presidents,  why does that make you happy?   Remember, the media may not always be left leaning.
Click to expand...


Funny you say that shortly after the Trump campaign put the heads of the two most influential RW media outlets on their payroll.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until the next Democrat comes around and he will be the worst
> 
> We understand your criteria. Anyone who does not conform to radical conservative dogma is automatically...the worst
> 
> America does not agree with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total bullshit.   Kennedy and Truman were good presidents and democrats.   Those two men would be republicans today.
> 
> My views are mainstream American views,  yours are far left lunatic fringe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Harry Truman?
> Sounds like he is describing Republicans today
> 
> *Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like an accurate description of the Clintons and the democrat party in general.
> 
> the democrat party of the KKK is alive and well today.    LBJ said it very well "I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".
> 
> But the truth is that America is smarter than LBJ and the racist dems.   Its over, we tried your liberalism and it failed miserably, time to return to sanity, freedom, and the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you lack the basic ability to read
> 
> LBJ did more to help American blacks than any president since Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,  your grasp of American history is sadly lacking.   The civil rights bill was passed by republicans with democrats trying to block it with a filibuster.  LBJ pandered to blacks in order to secure their votes, he was one of our most racist presidents.
> 
> Are blacks better off now after trillions spent on the war on poverty, etc?
> 
> Do black lives matter to planned parenthood (a democrat organization) that systematically murders millions of unborn black children?
> 
> Liberalism has destroyed the black family unit,  is that a good thing?
> 
> you libs are so full of shit on this topic.
Click to expand...

Your revisionism is obvious

The Civil Rights bill was passed by northern Democrats and Republicans and opposed by southern Democrats and Republicans

The bill never would have passed without the tireless efforts of LBJ to get the voted

All poor Americans are better off for the war on poverty




.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have two horrible candidates, so I won't be sleeping well at night regardless.
> 
> It really is a shame that our "major" parties had to descend to this.
> 
> But I still think Trump would be an even worse idea.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    why would a successful businessman with no ties to special interests and who actually knows how to get things done, be worse than a proven liar, whose entire life has been spent cheating and lying for personal gain?
> 
> How would a non-politician be worse than a lifetime establishment politician with a record of corruption and failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has negatives, too.  I realize you don't want to admit that, or maybe you have chosen not to see it, who knows.  But he really, really does.
> 
> In my opinion, his overall set of negatives are roughly the same as hers - different, of course, but close enough overall.  And because I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than I do the Republicans, I'll vote for her, as little as I care for her.
> 
> Had the GOP not lost its shit and run a sane ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would have been a close call between them, Hillary and Johnson, and I would have watched the debates very carefully.
> 
> And that's about it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the media would not be denigrating Kasich or Rubio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if they uttered utter stupidity like Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it stupid to want to run the government like  a successful business?   Trump has women and minorities in high management positions in his company, how is that stupid?
> 
> your inane recitation of dem/lib talking points is really getting tiresome.
Click to expand...




Redfish said:


> How is it stupid to want to run the government like a successful business?



Because they don't operate in the same ways for the same reasons.

Government Shouldn't Run Like A Business

http://federalnewsradio.com/management/2013/11/should-we-run-the-government-like-a-business/

Why Government Can't Run a Business


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

No Vacancies’ for Blacks: How Donald Trump Got His Start, and Was First Accused of Bias

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/u...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No Vacancies’ for Blacks: How Donald Trump Got His Start, and Was First Accused of Bias
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/u...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


I see that someone thinks that racial discrimination is funny


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Trump: Dwayne Wade’s Cousin Was Murdered So African Americans Will Vote For Me (TWEETS) | Addicting Info | The Knowledge You Crave

Trump literally used this tragedy to declare that black people will vote for him even though he has not specified how he will prevent these shootings from continuing. Wade and his family have not even had time to mourn their loss and Trump is already politicizing it for personal gain.


----------



## Dragonlady

rightwinger said:


> Clintons need to place the Clinton Foundation in receivership while Hillary is President. They do great work and I would hate to see it stop just because Republicans are on another witch hunt



Yes, Kenya just signed a law banning female genital mutilation, in part because of the work of the Foundation, and the number of lives which will be lost to AIDS if their works stops, will be a great loss to humanity.

Of course the base believes these lies.  They've been conditioned by right-wing talk radio to distrust the main-stream media, and when Beck, Rimjob or Lumpy lie to them endlessly, they don't even bother to fact check.  The polls are all "skewed" because the pollsters talked to more Democrats than Republicans.  Yes dipshits, that's because in any random sampling of 1000 people, MORE people identify themselves as Democrats than Republicans.  And furthermore, still more people identify as Independents that identify with either party.  It didn't use to be that way 40 years ago, but the Republican Party, since the "Moral Majority" became a force before Reagan's election, has increasingly embraced the people no reasonable political party would want simply because the demographics were shifting against them.  They've pandered to the racists, the right-wing religious fundamentalists, the NRA, and others in order to win enough votes to get into power, and to keep control of the economy come hell or high water.

When even that was failing, and the economy was completely destroyed, they gerrymandered their way into a congressional majority even as they lost the popular vote in both the House and Senate.  They have never recovered from the horror of having a black man in the White House, and have refused to work with him ever.  

Now they've utterly destroyed their party.  Trump is their Dream Candidate.  But voters with any brains won't vote for him.  Anyone who looks carefully at both candidates, to see past the constant barrage of fake scandals manufactured by Republican dark money to keep a strong capable couple out of the White House, again, tells you how much Republicans dread another Clinton Administration with full employment, a better break for working people, and an end to the corrosive and destructive Reagan/Bush tax codes which have nearly bankrupted the US economy, and destroyed the middle class.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Here is another prediction:



> Economists Warn Trump Would CRASH The Global Economy | Addicting Info | The Knowledge You Crave
> 
> A Trump victory in particular could prolong and perhaps exacerbate policy uncertainty and deliver a shock (though perhaps short-lived) to financial markets,” a team led by chief economist Willem Buiter wrote in the Thursday note. “Tightening financial conditions and further rises in uncertainty could trigger a significant slowdown in U.S., but also global growth.”
> 
> According to Citi, a conservative estimate of what would happen to the economy should Trump become president implies that global GDP growth could fall “easily” below its benchmark of 2% for a global recession.
> 
> By comparison, the economists said Hillary Clinton winning would likely keep the American and world economies growing at the steady rate they are growing at. A recent report from the credit reporting agency Moody’s also saw the Trump campaign as a threat towards the world economy.


----------



## U2Edge

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
Click to expand...


I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump: 

The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.


----------



## rightwinger

U2Edge said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
Click to expand...

393 is ballpark......SC may be off the table 

But if it becomes obvious that Trump will lose and lose big his support will bail. 

Then you will see Hillary at 400 plus


----------



## Redfish

Hutch Starskey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are not any rules why doesn't someone stop her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because the media is up her ass.   the media is choosing our presidents,  why does that make you happy?   Remember, the media may not always be left leaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that shortly after the Trump campaign put the heads of the two most influential RW media outlets on their payroll.
Click to expand...



fight fire with fire.   its nothing new.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> total bullshit.   Kennedy and Truman were good presidents and democrats.   Those two men would be republicans today.
> 
> My views are mainstream American views,  yours are far left lunatic fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> This Harry Truman?
> Sounds like he is describing Republicans today
> 
> *Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like an accurate description of the Clintons and the democrat party in general.
> 
> the democrat party of the KKK is alive and well today.    LBJ said it very well "I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".
> 
> But the truth is that America is smarter than LBJ and the racist dems.   Its over, we tried your liberalism and it failed miserably, time to return to sanity, freedom, and the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you lack the basic ability to read
> 
> LBJ did more to help American blacks than any president since Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,  your grasp of American history is sadly lacking.   The civil rights bill was passed by republicans with democrats trying to block it with a filibuster.  LBJ pandered to blacks in order to secure their votes, he was one of our most racist presidents.
> 
> Are blacks better off now after trillions spent on the war on poverty, etc?
> 
> Do black lives matter to planned parenthood (a democrat organization) that systematically murders millions of unborn black children?
> 
> Liberalism has destroyed the black family unit,  is that a good thing?
> 
> you libs are so full of shit on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your revisionism is obvious
> 
> The Civil Rights bill was passed by northern Democrats and Republicans and opposed by southern Democrats and Republicans
> 
> The bill never would have passed without the tireless efforts of LBJ to get the voted
> 
> All poor Americans are better off for the war on poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



are you for real?    there are more people living below the poverty level now than there were when the "war on poverty" began.   The so-called war was nothing but an attempt by the dems to secure the votes of the poor by giving them some token help.   We have spent trillions and nothing has changed.  

The way to eliminate poverty is to create a robust growing economy where there are more jobs than job seekers.   Unfettered capitalism is the only way to do that.   Tax and spend has never worked and is why we are 20 trillion in debt.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 393 is ballpark......SC may be off the table
> 
> But if it becomes obvious that Trump will lose and lose big his support will bail.
> 
> Then you will see Hillary at 400 plus
Click to expand...



while Trump gets 15,000 to his rallys and the hildebeast gets 500.   dream on, fool.   Hillary Clinton will never be president. 

The next dump from wikileaks will destroy her for good.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
Click to expand...

But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.


----------



## Iceweasel

U2Edge said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
Click to expand...

They already voted?


----------



## Redfish

Iceweasel said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already voted?
Click to expand...



sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?


----------



## Mac1958

Iceweasel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.
Click to expand...

I was asked and I responded.
.


----------



## Iceweasel

Redfish said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
Click to expand...

The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mac1958 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asked and I responded.
> .
Click to expand...

I wasn't asked but responded anyway.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asked and I responded.
> .
Click to expand...



but you never answered the real question:

Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Harry Truman?
> Sounds like he is describing Republicans today
> 
> *Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American home--but not for housing. They are strong for labor--but they are stronger for restricting labor's rights. They favor minimum wage--the smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for all--but they won't spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are fine--for people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessing--but only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thing--so long as it doesn't spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like an accurate description of the Clintons and the democrat party in general.
> 
> the democrat party of the KKK is alive and well today.    LBJ said it very well "I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".
> 
> But the truth is that America is smarter than LBJ and the racist dems.   Its over, we tried your liberalism and it failed miserably, time to return to sanity, freedom, and the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you lack the basic ability to read
> 
> LBJ did more to help American blacks than any president since Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,  your grasp of American history is sadly lacking.   The civil rights bill was passed by republicans with democrats trying to block it with a filibuster.  LBJ pandered to blacks in order to secure their votes, he was one of our most racist presidents.
> 
> Are blacks better off now after trillions spent on the war on poverty, etc?
> 
> Do black lives matter to planned parenthood (a democrat organization) that systematically murders millions of unborn black children?
> 
> Liberalism has destroyed the black family unit,  is that a good thing?
> 
> you libs are so full of shit on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your revisionism is obvious
> 
> The Civil Rights bill was passed by northern Democrats and Republicans and opposed by southern Democrats and Republicans
> 
> The bill never would have passed without the tireless efforts of LBJ to get the voted
> 
> All poor Americans are better off for the war on poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real?    there are more people living below the poverty level now than there were when the "war on poverty" began.   The so-called war was nothing but an attempt by the dems to secure the votes of the poor by giving them some token help.   We have spent trillions and nothing has changed.
> 
> The way to eliminate poverty is to create a robust growing economy where there are more jobs than job seekers.   Unfettered capitalism is the only way to do that.   Tax and spend has never worked and is why we are 20 trillion in debt.
Click to expand...

LOL

Truckle Down


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like an accurate description of the Clintons and the democrat party in general.
> 
> the democrat party of the KKK is alive and well today.    LBJ said it very well "I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".
> 
> But the truth is that America is smarter than LBJ and the racist dems.   Its over, we tried your liberalism and it failed miserably, time to return to sanity, freedom, and the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you lack the basic ability to read
> 
> LBJ did more to help American blacks than any president since Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,  your grasp of American history is sadly lacking.   The civil rights bill was passed by republicans with democrats trying to block it with a filibuster.  LBJ pandered to blacks in order to secure their votes, he was one of our most racist presidents.
> 
> Are blacks better off now after trillions spent on the war on poverty, etc?
> 
> Do black lives matter to planned parenthood (a democrat organization) that systematically murders millions of unborn black children?
> 
> Liberalism has destroyed the black family unit,  is that a good thing?
> 
> you libs are so full of shit on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your revisionism is obvious
> 
> The Civil Rights bill was passed by northern Democrats and Republicans and opposed by southern Democrats and Republicans
> 
> The bill never would have passed without the tireless efforts of LBJ to get the voted
> 
> All poor Americans are better off for the war on poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real?    there are more people living below the poverty level now than there were when the "war on poverty" began.   The so-called war was nothing but an attempt by the dems to secure the votes of the poor by giving them some token help.   We have spent trillions and nothing has changed.
> 
> The way to eliminate poverty is to create a robust growing economy where there are more jobs than job seekers.   Unfettered capitalism is the only way to do that.   Tax and spend has never worked and is why we are 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Truckle Down
Click to expand...



"you don't help the poor by bringing down the rich"    do you know who said that?


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asked and I responded.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you never answered the real question:
> 
> Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?
Click to expand...

Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.

You do know that, right?

I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what you see in her that makes you want her for president.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asked and I responded.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you never answered the real question:
> 
> Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
Click to expand...



everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC. 

There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you lack the basic ability to read
> 
> LBJ did more to help American blacks than any president since Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,  your grasp of American history is sadly lacking.   The civil rights bill was passed by republicans with democrats trying to block it with a filibuster.  LBJ pandered to blacks in order to secure their votes, he was one of our most racist presidents.
> 
> Are blacks better off now after trillions spent on the war on poverty, etc?
> 
> Do black lives matter to planned parenthood (a democrat organization) that systematically murders millions of unborn black children?
> 
> Liberalism has destroyed the black family unit,  is that a good thing?
> 
> you libs are so full of shit on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your revisionism is obvious
> 
> The Civil Rights bill was passed by northern Democrats and Republicans and opposed by southern Democrats and Republicans
> 
> The bill never would have passed without the tireless efforts of LBJ to get the voted
> 
> All poor Americans are better off for the war on poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real?    there are more people living below the poverty level now than there were when the "war on poverty" began.   The so-called war was nothing but an attempt by the dems to secure the votes of the poor by giving them some token help.   We have spent trillions and nothing has changed.
> 
> The way to eliminate poverty is to create a robust growing economy where there are more jobs than job seekers.   Unfettered capitalism is the only way to do that.   Tax and spend has never worked and is why we are 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Truckle Down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't help the poor by bringing down the rich"    do you know who said that?
Click to expand...

You don't have to bring down the rich to help the poor

But why continue policies that only help the rich when they have proven not to work?


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's her opponent, and it's that simple.
> 
> As bad as she is, he is worse.  Not much of a mystery.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asked and I responded.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you never answered the real question:
> 
> Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
Click to expand...

Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.

So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.

And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.

But that's not the way it went.
.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,  your grasp of American history is sadly lacking.   The civil rights bill was passed by republicans with democrats trying to block it with a filibuster.  LBJ pandered to blacks in order to secure their votes, he was one of our most racist presidents.
> 
> Are blacks better off now after trillions spent on the war on poverty, etc?
> 
> Do black lives matter to planned parenthood (a democrat organization) that systematically murders millions of unborn black children?
> 
> Liberalism has destroyed the black family unit,  is that a good thing?
> 
> you libs are so full of shit on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your revisionism is obvious
> 
> The Civil Rights bill was passed by northern Democrats and Republicans and opposed by southern Democrats and Republicans
> 
> The bill never would have passed without the tireless efforts of LBJ to get the voted
> 
> All poor Americans are better off for the war on poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real?    there are more people living below the poverty level now than there were when the "war on poverty" began.   The so-called war was nothing but an attempt by the dems to secure the votes of the poor by giving them some token help.   We have spent trillions and nothing has changed.
> 
> The way to eliminate poverty is to create a robust growing economy where there are more jobs than job seekers.   Unfettered capitalism is the only way to do that.   Tax and spend has never worked and is why we are 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Truckle Down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't help the poor by bringing down the rich"    do you know who said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to bring down the rich to help the poor
> 
> But why continue policies that only help the rich when they have proven not to work?
Click to expand...



good question,  those policies are the policies of liberal democrats and liberal republicans.  I agree with you that they should not be continued.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're a lefty so your opinion is no mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked and I responded.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you never answered the real question:
> 
> Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
Click to expand...



Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked and I responded.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you never answered the real question:
> 
> Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure my response was in English.  

I want Hillary to win.  I'll be voting for Hillary for the reasons outlined.  I care who wins.

Is that clear enough?
.


----------



## Bush92

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.


Lol. Trump will win. "Black lives a Don't Matter" to hard working Americans who see it for the ruse it is. Billary will lose.


----------



## Bush92

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you never answered the real question:
> 
> Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my response was in English.
> 
> I want Hillary to win.  I'll be voting for Hillary for the reasons outlined.  I care who wins.
> 
> Is that clear enough?
> .
Click to expand...

I used to actually respect you as a poster.


----------



## Mac1958

Bush92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my response was in English.
> 
> I want Hillary to win.  I'll be voting for Hillary for the reasons outlined.  I care who wins.
> 
> Is that clear enough?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to actually respect you as a poster.
Click to expand...

When I said stuff with which you agree, I suspect.
.


----------



## Bush92

Mac1958 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my response was in English.
> 
> I want Hillary to win.  I'll be voting for Hillary for the reasons outlined.  I care who wins.
> 
> Is that clear enough?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to actually respect you as a poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I said stuff with which you agree, I suspect.
> .
Click to expand...

Some of which I did. But vote Hillary? Brain dead.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your revisionism is obvious
> 
> The Civil Rights bill was passed by northern Democrats and Republicans and opposed by southern Democrats and Republicans
> 
> The bill never would have passed without the tireless efforts of LBJ to get the voted
> 
> All poor Americans are better off for the war on poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real?    there are more people living below the poverty level now than there were when the "war on poverty" began.   The so-called war was nothing but an attempt by the dems to secure the votes of the poor by giving them some token help.   We have spent trillions and nothing has changed.
> 
> The way to eliminate poverty is to create a robust growing economy where there are more jobs than job seekers.   Unfettered capitalism is the only way to do that.   Tax and spend has never worked and is why we are 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Truckle Down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't help the poor by bringing down the rich"    do you know who said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to bring down the rich to help the poor
> 
> But why continue policies that only help the rich when they have proven not to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good question,  those policies are the policies of liberal democrats and liberal republicans.  I agree with you that they should not be continued.
Click to expand...

Reaganomics


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Iceweasel said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
Click to expand...


The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election


----------



## Iceweasel

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton will certainly win, but your prediction is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election
Click to expand...

You missed the point. The left was decrying victory and dancing around like now. It's what they always do. Many polls have this election close but those get ignored.


----------



## rightwinger

Iceweasel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
> 
> 
> 
> They already voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point. The left was decrying victory and dancing around like now. It's what they always do. Many polls have this election close but those get ignored.
Click to expand...


Not when you go state by state. 

Trump is losing almost every battleground


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Iceweasel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've revised my prediction to 393 electoral votes for Clinton and 145 for Trump:
> 
> The current real clear politics map of the average of state polls and which states are leaning for which candidates and which states a toss ups supports this prediction:
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton is already at 272 without any of the toss up states. If she wins all the toss up states plus South Carolina which is indeed likely, then it will be Clinton with 393 electoral votes and Trump with 145. So that is different from the original prediction but actually not too far off.
> 
> 
> 
> They already voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point. The left was decrying victory and dancing around like now. It's what they always do. Many polls have this election close but those get ignored.
Click to expand...


Most polls show Trump being blasted


----------



## Iceweasel

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already voted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point. The left was decrying victory and dancing around like now. It's what they always do. Many polls have this election close but those get ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most polls show Trump being blasted
Click to expand...

That's what they keep saying. I've learned that media outlets are as dishonest as can be and are very much in the tank for Hillary. On the upside, they may be so over confident that the voters stay home.


----------



## rightwinger

Iceweasel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
> 
> 
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point. The left was decrying victory and dancing around like now. It's what they always do. Many polls have this election close but those get ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most polls show Trump being blasted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they keep saying. I've learned that media outlets are as dishonest as can be and are very much in the tank for Hillary. On the upside, they may be so over confident that the voters stay home.
Click to expand...


The media does not release the polls, they only report on them

EVERY poll is showing Trump way behind. Hard to ignore


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Iceweasel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure, don't you know that dead democrats always vote early?
> 
> 
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point. The left was decrying victory and dancing around like now. It's what they always do. Many polls have this election close but those get ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most polls show Trump being blasted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they keep saying. I've learned that media outlets are as dishonest as can be and are very much in the tank for Hillary. On the upside, they may be so over confident that the voters stay home.
Click to expand...

Like this one??

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/?ex_cid=rrpromo






Our win probabilities come from simulating the election 10,000 times, which produces a distribution of possible outcomes for each state. Here are the expected margins of victory. The closer the dot is to the center line, the tighter the race. And the wider the bar, the less certain the model is about the outcome.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you never answered the real question:
> 
> Why is  successful businessman who is not a politician and who owes nothing to special interests worse than a proven corrupt liar who owes favors to every special interest in the world and has a lifetime history of lying and cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my response was in English.
> 
> I want Hillary to win.  I'll be voting for Hillary for the reasons outlined.  I care who wins.
> 
> Is that clear enough?
> .
Click to expand...



got it, your deranged mental condition is confirmed.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libs across the pond declared Brexit was defeated too. They live in a bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polling for Brexit was relatively close. That is not the case in this election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point. The left was decrying victory and dancing around like now. It's what they always do. Many polls have this election close but those get ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most polls show Trump being blasted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they keep saying. I've learned that media outlets are as dishonest as can be and are very much in the tank for Hillary. On the upside, they may be so over confident that the voters stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media does not release the polls, they only report on them
> 
> EVERY poll is showing Trump way behind. Hard to ignore
Click to expand...



who do you think pays the pollsters?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you for real?    there are more people living below the poverty level now than there were when the "war on poverty" began.   The so-called war was nothing but an attempt by the dems to secure the votes of the poor by giving them some token help.   We have spent trillions and nothing has changed.
> 
> The way to eliminate poverty is to create a robust growing economy where there are more jobs than job seekers.   Unfettered capitalism is the only way to do that.   Tax and spend has never worked and is why we are 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Truckle Down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't help the poor by bringing down the rich"    do you know who said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to bring down the rich to help the poor
> 
> But why continue policies that only help the rich when they have proven not to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good question,  those policies are the policies of liberal democrats and liberal republicans.  I agree with you that they should not be continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reaganomics
Click to expand...



Nope, wrong again, Sarduchi.   Liberal policies have failed and put the country in the mess its in today. 

Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Redfish said:


> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.



More than a super majority of minorities will be pulling the lever for Clinton over Trump.  You people have deluded yourselves even more this year than you did in 2012 when you kept insisting the polls were skewed against Romney.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has weaknesses and faults of his own.
> 
> You do know that, right?
> 
> I have to ask, because you're not demonstrating any indication that you realize he's not perfect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my response was in English.
> 
> I want Hillary to win.  I'll be voting for Hillary for the reasons outlined.  I care who wins.
> 
> Is that clear enough?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got it, your deranged mental condition is confirmed.
Click to expand...

Bingo!


.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Truckle Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't help the poor by bringing down the rich"    do you know who said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to bring down the rich to help the poor
> 
> But why continue policies that only help the rich when they have proven not to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good question,  those policies are the policies of liberal democrats and liberal republicans.  I agree with you that they should not be continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reaganomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, wrong again, Sarduchi.   Liberal policies have failed and put the country in the mess its in today.
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
Click to expand...


We don't put minorities on a plantation....we invite them to join our party and participate in the decision process.

Blacks, Hispanics, Asians and all minorities all hold elective office as part of the Democratic Party at all levels of government

It is the Republican plantation that contains the white male masters


----------



## Redfish

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than a super majority of minorities will be pulling the lever for Clinton over Trump.  You people have deluded yourselves even more this year than you did in 2012 when you kept insisting the polls were skewed against Romney.
Click to expand...



sorry, but minorities are not as stupid as you libs think they are.   Many minority leaders have recently come out for Trump.   MLK's niece for one.   the leader of the black panthers for another.  

the dem/libs have failed the black communities and its time for a change.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't help the poor by bringing down the rich"    do you know who said that?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to bring down the rich to help the poor
> 
> But why continue policies that only help the rich when they have proven not to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good question,  those policies are the policies of liberal democrats and liberal republicans.  I agree with you that they should not be continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reaganomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, wrong again, Sarduchi.   Liberal policies have failed and put the country in the mess its in today.
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't put minorities on a plantation....we invite them to join our party and participate in the decision process.
> 
> Blacks, Hispanics, Asians and all minorities all hold elective office as part of the Democratic Party at all levels of government
> 
> It is the Republican plantation that contains the white male masters
Click to expand...



bullshit.   making them dependent on government is worse than slavery.   Buying votes with government cheese is the worst possible thing to do to a person.

Look at Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Cleveland-----------run by democrats for years and crumbling into chaos with no hope for the poor souls who live there.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has faults and weaknesses.  But not everyone has a lifetime of lying, cheating, and corruption like HRC.
> 
> There was only one perfect man, and he was killed by Pontius Pilot and arose 3 days later to sit at the right hand of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Then we agree they both have their faults and weaknesses.  And, in my opinion, LOTS of them.  Character, temperament, behavior.  Two lousy choices in that area.
> 
> So then there are the actual issues, what they would do while in office.  Okay.  I disagree with the Democrats on fewer issues than Republicans at this time.  That could change in the future, and because I'm an Independent, I keep an eye on that.
> 
> And as I've said many times, had the GOP run a ticket like Kasich/Rubio, it would be a complete tossup between the Dems, the GOP and Johnson, and I'd be very much looking forward to the debates.
> 
> But that's not the way it went.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I get it,  you don't really have an opinion or care who wins.  Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my response was in English.
> 
> I want Hillary to win.  I'll be voting for Hillary for the reasons outlined.  I care who wins.
> 
> Is that clear enough?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> got it, your deranged mental condition is confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



good for you, admitting to derangement is the first step towards being cured.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to bring down the rich to help the poor
> 
> But why continue policies that only help the rich when they have proven not to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good question,  those policies are the policies of liberal democrats and liberal republicans.  I agree with you that they should not be continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reaganomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, wrong again, Sarduchi.   Liberal policies have failed and put the country in the mess its in today.
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't put minorities on a plantation....we invite them to join our party and participate in the decision process.
> 
> Blacks, Hispanics, Asians and all minorities all hold elective office as part of the Democratic Party at all levels of government
> 
> It is the Republican plantation that contains the white male masters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.   making them dependent on government is worse than slavery.   Buying votes with government cheese is the worst possible thing to do to a person.
> 
> Look at Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Cleveland-----------run by democrats for years and crumbling into chaos with no hope for the poor souls who live there.
Click to expand...


Minorities are not on a plantation. Unlike Republicans, they are active members of the Democratic party...from city councils all the way up to President


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> good question,  those policies are the policies of liberal democrats and liberal republicans.  I agree with you that they should not be continued.
> 
> 
> 
> Reaganomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, wrong again, Sarduchi.   Liberal policies have failed and put the country in the mess its in today.
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't put minorities on a plantation....we invite them to join our party and participate in the decision process.
> 
> Blacks, Hispanics, Asians and all minorities all hold elective office as part of the Democratic Party at all levels of government
> 
> It is the Republican plantation that contains the white male masters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.   making them dependent on government is worse than slavery.   Buying votes with government cheese is the worst possible thing to do to a person.
> 
> Look at Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Cleveland-----------run by democrats for years and crumbling into chaos with no hope for the poor souls who live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minorities are not on a plantation. Unlike Republicans, they are active members of the Democratic party...from city councils all the way up to President
Click to expand...



you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.  

We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.  

Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reaganomics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, wrong again, Sarduchi.   Liberal policies have failed and put the country in the mess its in today.
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't put minorities on a plantation....we invite them to join our party and participate in the decision process.
> 
> Blacks, Hispanics, Asians and all minorities all hold elective office as part of the Democratic Party at all levels of government
> 
> It is the Republican plantation that contains the white male masters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.   making them dependent on government is worse than slavery.   Buying votes with government cheese is the worst possible thing to do to a person.
> 
> Look at Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Cleveland-----------run by democrats for years and crumbling into chaos with no hope for the poor souls who live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minorities are not on a plantation. Unlike Republicans, they are active members of the Democratic party...from city councils all the way up to President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.
> 
> We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.
> 
> Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.
Click to expand...


Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative

All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods

Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, wrong again, Sarduchi.   Liberal policies have failed and put the country in the mess its in today.
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't put minorities on a plantation....we invite them to join our party and participate in the decision process.
> 
> Blacks, Hispanics, Asians and all minorities all hold elective office as part of the Democratic Party at all levels of government
> 
> It is the Republican plantation that contains the white male masters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.   making them dependent on government is worse than slavery.   Buying votes with government cheese is the worst possible thing to do to a person.
> 
> Look at Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Cleveland-----------run by democrats for years and crumbling into chaos with no hope for the poor souls who live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minorities are not on a plantation. Unlike Republicans, they are active members of the Democratic party...from city councils all the way up to President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.
> 
> We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.
> 
> Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
Click to expand...



for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.

but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't put minorities on a plantation....we invite them to join our party and participate in the decision process.
> 
> Blacks, Hispanics, Asians and all minorities all hold elective office as part of the Democratic Party at all levels of government
> 
> It is the Republican plantation that contains the white male masters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.   making them dependent on government is worse than slavery.   Buying votes with government cheese is the worst possible thing to do to a person.
> 
> Look at Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Cleveland-----------run by democrats for years and crumbling into chaos with no hope for the poor souls who live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minorities are not on a plantation. Unlike Republicans, they are active members of the Democratic party...from city councils all the way up to President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.
> 
> We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.
> 
> Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
Click to expand...


Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?

That is black enough

How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.   making them dependent on government is worse than slavery.   Buying votes with government cheese is the worst possible thing to do to a person.
> 
> Look at Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Cleveland-----------run by democrats for years and crumbling into chaos with no hope for the poor souls who live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minorities are not on a plantation. Unlike Republicans, they are active members of the Democratic party...from city councils all the way up to President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.
> 
> We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.
> 
> Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
Click to expand...



there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.

Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minorities are not on a plantation. Unlike Republicans, they are active members of the Democratic party...from city councils all the way up to President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.
> 
> We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.
> 
> Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
Click to expand...


The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.
> 
> We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.
> 
> Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
Click to expand...



no.  that child could live in France or Kenya.   to be an African American the person must be an American citizen of African heritage.   Generally an American citizen who is also  of the negro race.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are really grasping for straws now.    There minority republicans holding office at all levels of government as well.
> 
> We are not talking about the minorities in elected offices, we are talking about the ones left behind in our inner cities.   We are also talking about the poor whites left behind in our cities.
> 
> Democrat rule has not helped any of them,  in fact it has created more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
Click to expand...



If a white person from South Africa becomes an American citizen is he/she an African American?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no.  that child could live in France or Kenya.   to be an African American the person must be an American citizen of African heritage.   Generally an American citizen who is also  of the negro race.
Click to expand...


Have you actually seen Obama?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us how many black republicans are involved in government. Minorities in elective office represent the people in their communities......It is the people in those communities selecting their representative
> 
> All Republicans can offer minorities is a rich white male who will tell you what you can and cannot do while never setting foot in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Democrats welcome minorities at all levels of government.....even President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a white person from South Africa becomes an American citizen is he/she an African American?
Click to expand...


Are you claiming Obama is now white?


----------



## whitehall

Interesting that lefties don't even discuss real issues anymore. Now they rely on crystal balls.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no.  that child could live in France or Kenya.   to be an African American the person must be an American citizen of African heritage.   Generally an American citizen who is also  of the negro race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you actually seen Obama?
Click to expand...



Duh, yeah.   He looks like a mixed race person,  which he is.  

He is not of the negro race or the Caucasian race.   He is both. 

He is as much a Caucasian American as he is an African American.

Your fucked up rhetoric on race is one reason why this country is so screwed up right now.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  Obama is half minority.   His mother was as white as Lucille Ball.  His father was a black arab.   Obama is NOT an African American.
> 
> but you are correct, black areas elect black representatives,  most of them are dems and most of them have failed to help the people who put them in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a white person from South Africa becomes an American citizen is he/she an African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming Obama is now white?
Click to expand...



he is as much white as he is black.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no.  that child could live in France or Kenya.   to be an African American the person must be an American citizen of African heritage.   Generally an American citizen who is also  of the negro race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you actually seen Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, yeah.   He looks like a mixed race person,  which he is.
> 
> He is not of the negro race or the Caucasian race.   He is both.
> 
> He is as much a Caucasian American as he is an African American.
> 
> Your fucked up rhetoric on race is one reason why this country is so screwed up right now.
Click to expand...


The majority of blacks in this country are mixed race. Any black with lighter skin is mixed race

Unlike most blacks...Obama can trace his history directly to Africa
Makes him African American in my book


----------



## RadicalRedneck

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



WAKE ME UP WHEN YOU SOBER UP.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Obama's Lucille Ball mother could not have taken him into most of the businesses in the south when he was born?
> 
> That is black enough
> 
> How is someone with a Kenyan father not African American?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a white person from South Africa becomes an American citizen is he/she an African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming Obama is now white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is as much white as he is black.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't have gotten him to the front of the bus a generation ago

Ummm...Mr. Bus Driver.....I am half white. Can I ride in the front of the bus half the time?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no.  that child could live in France or Kenya.   to be an African American the person must be an American citizen of African heritage.   Generally an American citizen who is also  of the negro race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you actually seen Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, yeah.   He looks like a mixed race person,  which he is.
> 
> He is not of the negro race or the Caucasian race.   He is both.
> 
> He is as much a Caucasian American as he is an African American.
> 
> Your fucked up rhetoric on race is one reason why this country is so screwed up right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of blacks in this country are mixed race. Any black with lighter skin is mixed race
> 
> Unlike most blacks...Obama can trace his history directly to Africa
> Makes him African American in my book
Click to expand...



your book is totally fucked up.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was segregation is much of the country.  It was wrong, its been fixed.  Republican voted for the civil rights act,  democrats filibustered it.
> 
> Barack Obama Sr.  was a black arab living in Kenya.   He was never an American.   Soooooooooo,   he could not have been an African American.   Its quite simple, doofus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a white person from South Africa becomes an American citizen is he/she an African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming Obama is now white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is as much white as he is black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have gotten him to the front of the bus a generation ago
> 
> Ummm...Mr. Bus Driver.....I am half white. Can I ride in the front of the bus half the time?
Click to expand...



we are not living a generation ago.   those issues have been corrected as they should have been. 

Why do you libs insist on living in the past?   is it because your ideology has screwed up the present?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child of a African and an American is not an African-American?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a white person from South Africa becomes an American citizen is he/she an African American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming Obama is now white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is as much white as he is black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have gotten him to the front of the bus a generation ago
> 
> Ummm...Mr. Bus Driver.....I am half white. Can I ride in the front of the bus half the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we are not living a generation ago.   those issues have been corrected as they should have been.
> 
> Why do you libs insist on living in the past?   is it because your ideology has screwed up the present?
Click to expand...


Our definition of what makes a black person hasn't changed


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Redfish said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping minorities on the dem plantation may have gotten you votes in the past, but those people are no longer buying your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than a super majority of minorities will be pulling the lever for Clinton over Trump.  You people have deluded yourselves even more this year than you did in 2012 when you kept insisting the polls were skewed against Romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but minorities are not as stupid as you libs think they are.   Many minority leaders have recently come out for Trump.   MLK's niece for one.   the leader of the black panthers for another.
> 
> the dem/libs have failed the black communities and its time for a change.
Click to expand...

No minorities are not stupid but there are stupid people among them like the two examples that you just gave.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Trump Blames Bad Poll Numbers on Existence of Numerical System - The New Yorker

YOUNGSTOWN, OHIO (The Borowitz Report)—Donald J. Trump lashed out at a new target on Monday, blaming his bad poll numbers on the existence of the numerical system.

In sometimes rambling remarks at an outdoor rally in Ohio, the Republican Presidential nominee called the numerical system “rigged” and unleashed a torrent of abuse on numbers themselves, calling them “disgusting” and “the lowest form of life.”



“It’s why I won’t release my taxes,” he said. “They’re full of goddam numbers.”


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

These swing state polls spell trouble for Trump

A pair of national polls released this week looked like good news for Donald Trump, showing him down just two points to Hillary Clinton in a four-way matchup with the Libertarian and Green Party candidates.

But if swing-state polls are any indication, Trump is still in real danger of losing the election.

Going into Labor Day, Trump and Clinton are fighting it out in a number of key battleground states that will decide the next president. Trump’s campaign announced earlier this week it was planning to spend more than $10 million on ads in nine battleground states including Florida, Ohio, North Carolina and Pennsylvania.


*Read:* These maps show where Clinton and Trump are fighting the hardest.


----------



## U2Edge

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> These swing state polls spell trouble for Trump
> 
> A pair of national polls released this week looked like good news for Donald Trump, showing him down just two points to Hillary Clinton in a four-way matchup with the Libertarian and Green Party candidates.
> 
> But if swing-state polls are any indication, Trump is still in real danger of losing the election.
> 
> Going into Labor Day, Trump and Clinton are fighting it out in a number of key battleground states that will decide the next president. Trump’s campaign announced earlier this week it was planning to spend more than $10 million on ads in nine battleground states including Florida, Ohio, North Carolina and Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> *Read:* These maps show where Clinton and Trump are fighting the hardest.



Well, this prediction of mine was destroyed. Interesting map in the article above. I think it shows why Hillary lost. Not enough time spent in states like Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania. After June 1, Hillary never visited Wisconsin. Trump went there several times. Hillary lost Wisconsin by only 22,000 votes.


----------



## Snouter

Welcome back.  We lost quite a few butthurt Crooked Hillary supporters now that The Donald won the election!  My guess is Crooked Hillary lost because she was the most corrupt candidate in US history, had a horrible record in government positions, had nothing to run on, and had evidence of serious medical issues.


----------



## Redfish

Snouter said:


> Welcome back.  We lost quite a few butthurt Crooked Hillary supporters now that The Donald won the election!  My guess is Crooked Hillary lost because she was the most corrupt candidate in US history, had a horrible record in government positions, had nothing to run on, and had evidence of serious medical issues.




you nailed it.  Its funny to watch the libs and dems come up with excuses as to why she lost.  They refuse to admit that she was just a terrible candidate and a miserable human being.


----------



## M14 Shooter

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.


How'd that work for you?


----------



## ChrisL

It is amusing to come and read these prediction threads.    Honestly though, I was really surprised that Trump won.  I thought it was going to be Hillary.  I thought she had those electoral votes put away!


----------



## imawhosure

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.



Hope you aren't a financial planner, lol.  Your prognostications are awful, lololol!


----------



## M14 Shooter

U2Edge said:


> I predict Hillary Clinton will come away with a landslide victory in the November 8th election against Trump. Hillary Clinton will win 429 Electoral Votes to Trumps 109.
> 
> These are the only states Trump will win on November 8:
> 
> Idaho
> Wyoming
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Mississippi
> Alabama
> South Carolina
> Indiana
> West Virginia
> 
> Trumps largest margin of Victory will be in West Virginia.
> 
> The Mormans of Utah will not support Trump.


How'd this work out for you?


----------



## Terri4Trump




----------

